# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Nobinan huono maine

## Ivecomies

Hei kaikki JLF:läiset, päätinpä perustaa tänne uuden ketjun, jonka aiheena on Nobina Finlandin huono maine. Olen kauan ihmetellyt mistä johtuu että Nobina-yhtiötä mollataan ja aliarvostellaan niin paljon erilaisissa muodoissa (mm. että firman kuljettajat ovat tylympiä kuin kilpailijoilla, autot ovat kilpailijoita huonommassa kunnossa jne.).

Ite pidän Nobinaa ihan tavallisena HSL-liikennöitsijänä eikä se ole omasta mielestä yhtään sen kummoisempi kuin muutkaan liikennöitsijät HSL-alueella. Se, että kuljettajat olisivat mukamas tylympiä kuin kilpailijoilla on suorastaan täyttä palturia. Kuljettajia on vaan niin erilaisia ja eiköhän kaikilta firmoilta löydy sekä mukavempia että vähemmän mukavia työntekijöitä. Ihan samanlailla niitä mätämunia löytyy myös Helbiltä, Pohjolalta, Savonlinjalta ja Tammelundilta, enkä ainakaan ite osaa yhdistää niitä mitenkään Nobina-yhtiöön. En ymmärrä millä tavalla ne epämiellyttävät kuljettajat liittyisivät jotenkin työnantajaan. Eihän se työnantajan vika ole jos heiltä löytyy myös epämiellyttäviä työntekijöitä. Mun mielest Nobinan kuljettajat ovat yleisesti ottaen ihan samanlaista porukkaa kuin kilpailijoiden kuljettajat. Voisko joku asiantunteva siis kertoa mulle mistä tää Nobinan huono maine on peräisin? onko Nobinalla Ruotsissakin huono maine vai mistä on kysymys?

----------


## kuukanko

HSL mittaa asiakastyytyväisyyttä kyselytutkimuksin ja tässä liikennöitsijäkohtaiset tulokset (lähde: HSL:n joukkoliikenteen asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus, syksy 2019):


Ja HSL myös tutkii kaluston laatupoikkeamia, tässä tulokset niistä (lähde: HSL:n hallitukselle 11.2.2020 esitetty materiaali joukkoliikenteen kaluston laatututkimuksen syksyn 2019 tuloksista):


Nobina ei varsinaisesti loista noissa, vaikkei ihan jumbosijalla olekaan.

----------


## 8.6

Nobinan kuljettajat tervehtivät nykyään suunnilleen yhtä usein kuin Helsingin Bussiliikenteen tai Pohjolan Liikenteen kuljettajat, mutta kuljettajien ajotapa vaikuttaa olevan keskimäärin selvästi huonompi. Mikä merkittävintä, Nobinalla on selvästi enemmän huonokuntoisia busseja (suhteessa automäärään). Eikä NOF ole enää mikään aliarvostettu yhtiö; tiedän paljon harrastajia, jotka pitävät sitä parempana kuin PL:ää, HelBiä tai usein molempia. En itsekään Nobinaa vihaa, mutta pidän näitä kahta muuta suurta liikennöitsijää parempina.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eihän se työnantajan vika ole jos heiltä löytyy myös epämiellyttäviä työntekijöitä.


Eikö työnantaja sitten ole palkannut myös nämä epämiellyttävät työntekijät ja vastaa mahdollisista seurauksista, joita heidän toimintansa aiheuttaa ja voi tarvittaessa puuttua heidän toimintaansa?

----------


## volvojees

Ite en tykkää Nobinasta kaluston kunnon takia, kuljettajat on aika lailla samoja kuin muissa firmoissa, mutta kalusto Nobinalla on usein kamalaa. Varsinkin vuotta 2012 vanhemmat bussit on karseita.

----------


## tkp

Nobinan huono maine perustuu aika pikälti tämän edeltäjiin. En nyt muista enää oliko stagecoach/concordia-aikaa mutta tuollahan harrastettiin tiukkaa kierrätystä linjalta toiselle, jopa niin että seuraava lähtö saattoi olla jo ennen edellisen lähdön aikataulun mukaista saapumisaikaa. HSL uhkasi yhdessä vaiheessa yritystä oliko miljoonan euron korvausvaatimuksella jos liikennöinin taso ei parane. Ilmeisesti tuo saatiin sitten sovittua kun ei oikeuteen asti tarvinnut mennä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Nobinan huono maine perustuu aika pikälti tämän edeltäjiin. En nyt muista enää oliko stagecoach/concordia-aikaa mutta tuollahan harrastettiin tiukkaa kierrätystä linjalta toiselle, jopa niin että seuraava lähtö saattoi olla jo ennen edellisen lähdön aikataulun mukaista saapumisaikaa. HSL uhkasi yhdessä vaiheessa yritystä oliko miljoonan euron korvausvaatimuksella jos liikennöinin taso ei parane. Ilmeisesti tuo saatiin sitten sovittua kun ei oikeuteen asti tarvinnut mennä.


Takavuosina Elieliltä lähteneet linjat olivat säännöllisesti myöhässä. Bussi tuli lähtölaituriin vasta lähtöajan mentyä, joskus jopa vielä saapuvat matkustajat kyydissä. Nykyään tulevat ajoissa laituriin.

----------


## Akizz

> Kuljettajien ajotapa vaikuttaa olevan keskimäärin selvästi huonompi. Mikä merkittävintä, Nobinalla on selvästi enemmän huonokuntoisia busseja (suhteessa automäärään).


Nämä ovat ainakin minulla ne pääsyyt miksi en juuri pidä Nobinasta. Ainakin verrattuna HelBiin omien kokemusten perusteella kaluston kunto ja kuljettajien ajotapa ovat HelBillä huomattavasti Nobinaa parempia.

----------


## Makke93

Viime talvena kun oli kurakelit tuli huomattua aamuruuhkassa, että ne autot joista ei erottanut kylkinumeroa likakerroksen takia olivat säännönomaisesti Nobinan. Peseekö Nobina autojaan vähemmän, vai kenties vasta aamuruuhkan jälkeen ja muut muuhun aikaan?

----------


## citybus

> Viime talvena kun oli kurakelit tuli huomattua aamuruuhkassa, että ne autot joista ei erottanut kylkinumeroa likakerroksen takia olivat säännönomaisesti Nobinan. Peseekö Nobina autojaan vähemmän, vai kenties vasta aamuruuhkan jälkeen ja muut muuhun aikaan?


Tämä oli ongelma mielestäni jo Concordian aikaan. Nykyisin tulee harvemmin käytettyä joukkoliikennettä, mutta n. 20 vuotta sitten asuin pohjoisessa Helsingissä alueella, josta pääsi sekä Linjebussin/Connexin että Stagecoachin/Concordian liikennöimillä linjoilla keskustaan - kumpi nyt aina sattuikaan ensin tulemaan. Ruuhkissa käytetyt Concordian Wiima K202 -autot (ne Espoon Auton väriset) olivat teräskuppipenkkeineen sisältä ihan ok kunnossa, varmasti johtuen myös tummasta ja punertavasta sisustuksesta joka antoi paljon anteeksi, mutta muun kaluston taso oli muuten aivan käsittämätöntä esimerkiksi Connexin käyttämiin autoihin verrattuna. Linjalle 73 tuli jossain vaiheessa uuteen sopimukseen teräskuppipenkkisiä Carruksen korittamia Puolan Volvoja, mutta nekin alkoivat töhriintyä sisältä aika pian.

Pohjoisessa pyöri tuohon aikaan myös vastakkaisiin suuntiin ajettava liityntälinjapari 76A/76B, joissa käytettiin aina samoja autoja. Oli hupaisaa havainnoida esimerkiksi linjalla 76A kokopäivässä liikennöinyttä Scania Maxcia #127 (http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ne/cbf116.html). Autoon ilmestyi vuosien mittaan pikku kolhuja, ja viimeisenä ajovuotenaan siitä vielä lytistyi pakoputki ja muistaakseni hajosi äänenvaimennin. Ei paljon menoa haitannut. Ikkunoista ei juuri nähnyt ulos ja keltaisten linjakilpinauhojen numerot olivat melkein palaneet puhki.

Tuohon aikaanhan toki bussikalusto oli muutenkin todella epäsiistin näköistä ja väritykseltään kirjavampaa kuin koskaan, eikä kolhuja ja ruosteita turhaan korjattu. Törkeimmän näköisiä olivat kyllä Linjebussin/Connexin/Veolian tanskandoggit. Plussaa Concordialle annoin tuohon aikaan etenkin siitä, että linjakilvet kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti käännettiin näyttämään oikein, mikä ei todellakaan ollut itsestäänselvyys esimerkiksi HELB:llä. Koomisin muisto on noin vuodelta 2006-2007 HELB:n ajaessa osan Connexin liikennöimistä linjan 75 vuoroista, kun linjalla liikennöineessä HELB:n autossa #9304 edessä luki 75, sivulla 67 ja takana 62.

Omat käsitykseni Concordiasta/Nobinasta ovat lähinnä noilta ajoilta, ja ehkä vain Tammelundin Liikenne Oy:n 2000-2010 -lukujen vaihteen meno veti bussien sisätilojen huonokuntoisuudessa ja suoranaisessa törkeydessä vertoja Concordialle. Ikävä vain huomata, että Nobina kantaa ainakin samaa leimaa, vaikka tuskin 90- ja 2000-lukujen yleiselle bussikaluston tasolle enää voidaan missään yhtiössä vajota.

----------


## kuukanko

> Peseekö Nobina autojaan vähemmän, vai kenties vasta aamuruuhkan jälkeen ja muut muuhun aikaan?


Minusta näyttäisi siltä, että Nobina ei pese busseja joka päivä. Tänä kesänäkin monena nättinä kesäpäivänä liikenteessä näkyneistä Nobinan busseista suurin osa on ollut kuraisia, minkä voi tuossa mittakaavassa selittää vain ettei niitä ole pesty edellisen sadepäivän jälkeen.

----------


## NHKF

Based on my experience, I think that Nobina is less good.

I lived in Helsinki for 3 months earlier this year, and I witnessed 2 times that Nobina drivers skipped bus stops even though passengers had already pressed the stop bell. Once it resulted in passengers arguing with the driver.

I also think that Nobina buses are generally dirtier. Some buses have a lot of dust on the seats.

Nobina buses departing from Itäkeskus are often late.

However, I mainly travel on Nobina buses only in the East and Central Helsinki region, so I am not sure whether this reflects the whole situation.

On the other hand, my experience with PL and HelB have been very good.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...kuljettajien ajotapa vaikuttaa olevan keskimäärin selvästi huonompi.


Itseäni ärsyttää lähinnä ainakin käyttämilläni linjoilla 97 / 97V tapahtuva huomattavasti (Itäväylällä pahimmillaan jopa 20 km/h) nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen ilman että liikenne-, keli- tai muut vastaavat syyt hidastelua edellyttävät. Poikkeuksiakin toki on, eli kuljettajia jotka ajavat rajoitusten mukaisesti kun se edellä mainitut syyt huomioiden on turvallista mutta harvassa ne ovat (mukavaa myös madella omalla autolla "ysiseiskan" perässä Itäväylän kuudenkympin rajoitusalueella neljää-viittäkymppiä eteenkin jos sattuu olemaan hieman kiire jonnekin -ei saisi olla, tiedän, mutta joskus vaan niin pääsee käymään kun ihminen ei ole syntynyt täydelliseksi...).
Tilanteissa, joissa nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen johtuu keli- tms. seikoista tämä on tietenkin täysin ok mutta ei silloin jos syynä on pelkästään liian löysä aikataulu tms.

----------


## Zambo

> Itseäni ärsyttää lähinnä ainakin käyttämilläni linjoilla 97 / 97V tapahtuva huomattavasti (Itäväylällä pahimmillaan jopa 20 km/h) nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen ilman että liikenne-, keli- tai muut vastaavat syyt hidastelua edellyttävät.


Tätä samaa nysväystä on havaittavissa myös Länsiväylällä Kamppiin suuntautuvilla linjoilla. Ajonopeudet ovat huomattavan alhaisia ja pysäkeille jarrutellaan satoja metrejä ennen pysäkkiä. Liityisikö johonkin ajotavan seurantaan tms, ainakaan se ei matka-ajan kasvaessa matkustajia palvele.

Muuten tuohon maineasiaan. Eiköhän suurin osa ole Concordiataustaista liikenteen äärimmilleen vietyä optimointia. Kuten aiemmin ketjussa on mainittu linjat olivat tiukasti kierrätettyjä, ajoajat eivät riittäneet, kuljettajat eivät ehtineet esim. ruokarauolle ajoissa jne. Ikarus-aikaan myös kalusto oli melko surkeassa kunnossa, niin ulkoa kuin sisältä. Noista pahimmista vuosista taitaa olla aikaa jo 15 vuotta, mutta syvälle alan ihmisten mielikuviin nuo ovat jääneet. Vaikka suuri yleisö tuskin asiaa osaa yhdistää voi tällä olla edelleen vaikutuksia esim. rekrytoinneissa. Maineriski onkin yksi yrityksen vaikeimmin itsenä hallittavia asioita.

----------


## citybus

> Tätä samaa nysväystä on havaittavissa myös Länsiväylällä Kamppiin suuntautuvilla linjoilla. Ajonopeudet ovat huomattavan alhaisia ja pysäkeille jarrutellaan satoja metrejä ennen pysäkkiä. Liityisikö johonkin ajotavan seurantaan tms, ainakaan se ei matka-ajan kasvaessa matkustajia palvele.
> 
> Muuten tuohon maineasiaan. Eiköhän suurin osa ole Concordiataustaista liikenteen äärimmilleen vietyä optimointia. Kuten aiemmin ketjussa on mainittu linjat olivat tiukasti kierrätettyjä, ajoajat eivät riittäneet, kuljettajat eivät ehtineet esim. ruokarauolle ajoissa jne. Ikarus-aikaan myös kalusto oli melko surkeassa kunnossa, niin ulkoa kuin sisältä. Noista pahimmista vuosista taitaa olla aikaa jo 15 vuotta, mutta syvälle alan ihmisten mielikuviin nuo ovat jääneet. Vaikka suuri yleisö tuskin asiaa osaa yhdistää voi tällä olla edelleen vaikutuksia esim. rekrytoinneissa. Maineriski onkin yksi yrityksen vaikeimmin itsenä hallittavia asioita.


Onko kenelläkään käsitystä, onko meininki linjoilla 55, 71 ja 78(N) muuttunut niiden siirryttyä Transdevilta Nobinalle?

----------


## zige94

> Itseäni ärsyttää lähinnä ainakin käyttämilläni linjoilla 97 / 97V tapahtuva huomattavasti (Itäväylällä pahimmillaan jopa 20 km/h) nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen ilman että liikenne-, keli- tai muut vastaavat syyt hidastelua edellyttävät. Poikkeuksiakin toki on, eli kuljettajia jotka ajavat rajoitusten mukaisesti kun se edellä mainitut syyt huomioiden on turvallista mutta harvassa ne ovat (mukavaa myös madella omalla autolla "ysiseiskan" perässä Itäväylän kuudenkympin rajoitusalueella neljää-viittäkymppiä eteenkin jos sattuu olemaan hieman kiire jonnekin -ei saisi olla, tiedän, mutta joskus vaan niin pääsee käymään kun ihminen ei ole syntynyt täydelliseksi...).
> Tilanteissa, joissa nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen johtuu keli- tms. seikoista tämä on tietenkin täysin ok mutta ei silloin jos syynä on pelkästään liian löysä aikataulu tms.


Tätä samaa oon itse havainnoinut linjaa 841 ajaessa. Siinä meillä on tiukka aikataulu. Tai no tiukka ja tiukka. 60kmh kun pääsisi ajamaan niin ei yleensä ongelmia, mutta turhauttaa madella Nobinan perässä sitä 30-40kmh. Sama on muuallakin, jossa jaetaan Nobinan kanssa yhteisiä reittiosuuksia. Todennäköisesti syypäänä juuri tämä ajotavanseuranta. En tiedä miten heidän "vihreä maili" toimitsee, millä saa pojoja ja mitkä palkinnot, mutta en itse keksi mitään muuta syytä kuin tuon vihreän mailin.

Ai niin, heinäkuussa ajelin yövuoroa 841N:llä Nobinan perässä Itäväylällä 70kmh alueella 30kmh... Painoin muuten ohitse  :Wink:

----------


## Ivecomies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toz1RV49NL4 Onko muuten kellään mitään tietoa mikä on tän videon idea, kun otsikossa lukee että "Nobinan kuski osaa hommansa"? ite olen kauan miettinyt mikä on videon aihe, kun videossa näkyy vain Nobinan bussi, joka seisoo tauolla Tikkurilassa ja jonka kuljettaja puhuu puhelimessa ja polttaa tupakkaa? ite en ainakaan näe videossa mitään erityistä "Nobinamaisuutta". Toi, mitä kuljettaja tekee, niin on ihan tyypillistä bussikuskien toimintaa päättärillä, että puhutaan puhelimessa ja poltetaan tupakkaa, enkä näe ko. toiminnassa mitään outoa tai vastenmielistä. Tai muutenkaan mitään, joka liittyis jotenkin Nobinaan. Tollainenhan on ihan normaalia toimintaa koko alalla.

----------


## Prompter

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toz1RV49NL4 Onko muuten kellään mitään tietoa mikä on tän videon idea, kun otsikossa lukee että "Nobinan kuski osaa hommansa"?


Ota silmä käteen ja katso: palavaa tupakkaa EI viedä autoon sisälle! Mielellään pidetään muutenkin ne syöpäkääryleet sytyttämättä ja sytytettynä mahdollisimman kaukana autosta.

----------


## Juissi

> Tätä samaa oon itse havainnoinut linjaa 841 ajaessa. Siinä meillä on tiukka aikataulu. Tai no tiukka ja tiukka. 60kmh kun pääsisi ajamaan niin ei yleensä ongelmia, mutta turhauttaa madella Nobinan perässä sitä 30-40kmh. Sama on muuallakin, jossa jaetaan Nobinan kanssa yhteisiä reittiosuuksia. Todennäköisesti syypäänä juuri tämä ajotavanseuranta. En tiedä miten heidän "vihreä maili" toimitsee, millä saa pojoja ja mitkä palkinnot, mutta en itse keksi mitään muuta syytä kuin tuon vihreän mailin.
> 
> Ai niin, heinäkuussa ajelin yövuoroa 841N:llä Nobinan perässä Itäväylällä 70kmh alueella 30kmh... Painoin muuten ohitse


En voi ymmärtää. Jos sää tai liikenneolosuhteet eivät rajoita, niin alinopeutta ei saa ajaa. Ei mikään bonussysteemi saa olla sellainen, että se vaikuttaa matkustusmukavuuteen. Ihmettelen, jos matkustajilta ei tule palautetta HSL:lle.

----------


## citybus

> En voi ymmärtää. Jos sää tai liikenneolosuhteet eivät rajoita, niin alinopeutta ei saa ajaa. Ei mikään bonussysteemi saa olla sellainen, että se vaikuttaa matkustusmukavuuteen. Ihmettelen, jos matkustajilta ei tule palautetta HSL:lle.


Tulin tässä jonkun aikaa sitten Sipoonrannasta vanhaa Porvoontietä pitkin, kun 93K:lla ollut Nobina kaartoi tökerösti eteen Östersundomin suunnalta ja jäi ajamaan *25 km/h* viidenkympin alueella kääntyäkseen Karhusaareen.

Joku raja ajotavanseurantaankin.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Nobinalla on vihreä matka niminen kulutusmittari.
Jos jarruttaa yli 30kmh niin tulee miinusta, ja joutuu esimiehen kanssa "kehitys"keskusteluun.
Tämän vuoksi moni valuttelee kehäteillä ja väylillä kilometrin ennen pysäkkiä ettei jarrut kulu.
Mitään bonussysteemiä nobinalla kuitenkaan ei ole.
Kysyin paikan johtajalta miksi sitten pitäisi ajaa mittarit vihreellä niin hän vastasi että palkinto on siinä kun saa ajaa hiljaa.
Vastapainoksi pääkaunpungin kireimmät aikataulut, helposti puolet lähdöistä myöhässä.
Tähän on syynä että monissa firmoissa vaikkapa aamupäivä ajetaan tiettyä linjaa ja tulee taukoa välillä.
Nobinalla pienten taukojen sijaan vaihtuu linja. Näin firma säästää minuutteja.
Vaihdot tehty usein siten ettei linjoille ehdi ajoissa, mikäli et vapaalla aloita taikka tauon aikana.
Tyhjänä jos pitää bussia ajaa niin aika on otettu henkilöauton mukaan ja ilman ruuhkia.
Kaikki edellämainittu näkyy tietenkin asiakaspalvelussa ja sairaspoissaoloissa.
Sairaana flunssassa saa kuulemma olla kolme krt vuodessa, sen jälkeen joutuu keskusteluun.
Sinänsä sairasloman hakeminen myös tehty vaikeaksi, pitää mennä kamppiin taikka tapiolan toimipisteeseen, muut ei käy. 
Sairasloman aikana esimiehet on ohjeistettu soittamaan työntekijöille perään. Näin ajatellaan ettei sairastella niin paljoa.
Vapaalla ohjeistetaan lepäämään mahdollisimman paljon, että jaksaa taas ensi viikon. 
Täysin normaalia että 8-9 tunnin työpäivässä on ruokatauko 25min, ei muuta. Wc tauot tarkoittaa usein että lähdöt myöhässä.
Siellä on asiallisia ajosarjoja mutta niitä pääasiassa ajaa pieni piiri.
Taikka ne jotka ovat hakeneet lääkärintodistuksen etteivät kykene ajamaan tauotta.
Sama pätee pitkälti työaika toiveissa, menee läpi jos on lääkäriltä lausunto jostain sairaudesta. Monella on esimerkiksi uniapnea.
Ajoaika sääntöjä rikotaan luullakseni melko usein, omalla kohdalla ehkä kerran pari kuussa ehdoteltiin esimerkiksi että ajatko ruokatunnin, palkka ois toki maksettu. 
Tämä siksi ettei tulisi ajamattomia lähtöjä, mielummin rikotaan lepoaikasääntöjä.
Kokemukseni mukaan nobinan huono maine pitää paikkansa.
Toki joka talossa on ongelmansa mutta ihan vastaavaan en ole törmännyt missään.
Olen ajanut reilu 20v pitkää ja lyhyttä matkaa, usemmassa talossa hsl ajoakin joten tunnen alaa ja toimintavat.
Täl hetkellä taas yhdistelmän ratissa, en lähtis enää nobinan touhuun mukaan.

----------


## citybus

> Nobinalla on vihreä matka niminen kulutusmittari.
> Jos jarruttaa yli 30kmh niin tulee miinusta, ja joutuu esimiehen kanssa "kehitys"keskusteluun.
> Tämän vuoksi moni valuttelee kehäteillä ja väylillä kilometrin ennen pysäkkiä ettei jarrut kulu.
> Mitään bonussysteemiä nobinalla kuitenkaan ei ole.
> Kysyin paikan johtajalta miksi sitten pitäisi ajaa mittarit vihreellä niin hän vastasi että palkinto on siinä kun saa ajaa hiljaa.
> Vastapainoksi pääkaunpungin kireimmät aikataulut, helposti puolet lähdöistä myöhässä.
> Tähän on syynä että monissa firmoissa vaikkapa aamupäivä ajetaan tiettyä linjaa ja tulee taukoa välillä.
> Nobinalla pienten taukojen sijaan vaihtuu linja. Näin firma säästää minuutteja.
> Vaihdot tehty usein siten ettei linjoille ehdi ajoissa, mikäli et vapaalla aloita taikka tauon aikana.
> ...


Näiden väitteiden perusteella olisi työsuojelulla syytä käväistä keskustelemassa liikennepäälliköiden kanssa.

Mitä muuten tarkoittaa, että "jos jarruttaa yli 30 km/h, joutuu kehityskeskusteluun"? Siis ettäkö kerrallaan ei saisi jarruttaa kuin esimerkiksi 80 -> 50 esim. pysäkkiä lähestyttäessä Kehä I:llä?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Näiden väitteiden perusteella olisi työsuojelulla syytä käväistä keskustelemassa liikennepäälliköiden kanssa.
> 
> Mitä muuten tarkoittaa, että "jos jarruttaa yli 30 km/h, joutuu kehityskeskusteluun"? Siis ettäkö kerrallaan ei saisi jarruttaa kuin esimerkiksi 80 -> 50 esim. pysäkkiä lähestyttäessä Kehä I:llä?


Vähän tossa liioittelu haiskahtaa, vaikkei Nobina mikään esimerkillinen työnantaja olekaan.

----------


## HeSa

> Tätä samaa nysväystä on havaittavissa myös Länsiväylällä Kamppiin suuntautuvilla linjoilla. Ajonopeudet ovat huomattavan alhaisia ja pysäkeille jarrutellaan satoja metrejä ennen pysäkkiä. Liityisikö johonkin ajotavan seurantaan tms, ainakaan se ei matka-ajan kasvaessa matkustajia palvele.
> 
> Muuten tuohon maineasiaan. Eiköhän suurin osa ole Concordiataustaista liikenteen äärimmilleen vietyä optimointia. Kuten aiemmin ketjussa on mainittu linjat olivat tiukasti kierrätettyjä, ajoajat eivät riittäneet, kuljettajat eivät ehtineet esim. ruokarauolle ajoissa jne. Ikarus-aikaan myös kalusto oli melko surkeassa kunnossa, niin ulkoa kuin sisältä. Noista pahimmista vuosista taitaa olla aikaa jo 15 vuotta, mutta syvälle alan ihmisten mielikuviin nuo ovat jääneet. Vaikka suuri yleisö tuskin asiaa osaa yhdistää voi tällä olla edelleen vaikutuksia esim. rekrytoinneissa. Maineriski onkin yksi yrityksen vaikeimmin itsenä hallittavia asioita.


Sama havainto Länsiväylällä Nobinan ruuhkalinjoilla. Ihmettelin silloin onko kyse jostain selittämättömästä syystä tahallinen hidastelu vai bussiin ilmestynyt vika. PL:n auto jonka lähtöaika Kampista  samaan suuntaan oli 5 min. Nobinalähdön jälkeen ohitti meidän Nobinabussin jo ennen Matinkylää ! Nyt epäilykseni vahvistettiin ja olen päättänyt että nousen vastaisuudessa aina muutama minuutti myöhempään samaan suuntaan lähtevään PL:n bussiin. Voi kuulostaa lapsellista, mutta tosiasia on että turhaudun tämmöisestä hidastelusta. Eikö muuten monella linjalla on semmoinen systeemi että tietyistä pysäkistä ei saa lähteä ennen k.o. pysäkin aikatauluun mainittu minuutti, eli jonkinlainen tasaussysteemi. Vaikka siitäkin voisi joskus turhautua niin se on ratkaisevasti parempi vaihtoehto kuin mateleminen ajomatkan aikana, jolloin myös muu likkenne kärsii.

----------


## Ivecomies

Haluan vielä muistuttaa siitä, että kuten kaikki tiedämme, niin meillähän on HSL-alueella nää Lonkasopimukset, jolloin kuljettajia siirtyy firman palveluksesta toiseen YT:n yhteydessä, kun liikennettä hävitään. Esim. vuoden päästähän Nobina häviää runsaasti liikennettä Helbille, ja ite olettaisin että koko Hakunilan porukka (lukuunottamatta tietenkin eläkkeelle jääviä kuskeja ja alaa vaihtavia) sekä osa Roihupellon kuljettajista siirtyvät Lonkasopimuksen kautta Helbille töihin Ojangon uudelle varikolle, ja uskon että joukosta löytyy todellakin kuskeja sekä mukavemmasta että vähemmän mukavasta päästä ja IHAN*VARMASTI niitäkin, joiden ajotyylissä on sanomista. Joten tällaisessa tilanteessa en lähtis missään nimessä sanomaan, että jollain tietyllä liikennöitsijällä on parempia kuskeja kuin toisella. Saakohan sit Helb kans huonon maineen vuoden päästä, jos Helbin kuskien ajotavassa alkaa näkymään paljon moitittavaa? ja mistäs sitä tietää, jos osa niistä Nobinan kuljettajista, jotka ajaa miten sattuu eivätkä noudata aikatauluja jne. ovat entisiä Helbin, Pohjolan ja Transdevin/Veolian ja Westendin linjan kuskeja, jotka ovat tulleet Nobinan palvelukseen Lonkasopimuksen kautta. Eli kuten sanoin, niin kaikilta firmoilta löytyy sekä luotettavampia että vähemmän luotettavia työntekijöitä, eikä työnantajaa voi syyttää siitä. Mä pidän jo miltei itsestäänselvänä, että Helbin Ojangon tulevista kuljettajista yli puolet (n. 65-75% tai enemmänkin) ovat entisiä Nobinan työntekijöitä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Nykyinen Nobinan runkolinjabussisto on ainakin ollut melko hyvässä kunnossa. Omat kokemukset 510 -linjalta ja 235:ltä sekä lukuisista 300 -linjojen ajokeista, Eikä kuljettajissakaan ole ihmeellistä mainittavaa.

Helb:in bussi oli kyseessä alkukesästä, kun en meinannut päästä bussista ulos. Ensin ajettiin pysäkin ohi ja sitten takaovi ei auennut seuraavallakaan pysäkillä. Linja 560.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nykyinen Nobinan runkolinjabussisto on ainakin ollut melko hyvässä kunnossa. Omat kokemukset 510 -linjalta ja 235:ltä sekä lukuisista 300 -linjojen ajokeista, Eikä kuljettajissakaan ole ihmeellistä mainittavaa.
> 
> Helb:in bussi oli kyseessä alkukesästä, kun en meinannut päästä bussista ulos. Ensin ajettiin pysäkin ohi ja sitten takaovi ei auennut seuraavallakaan pysäkillä. Linja 560.


No toi kuntojuttu on vähän epäreilu vertailukohta kun otetaan huomioon, että Nobinan autot ovat lähes upouusia ja HelBin autot ovat ajaneet 560:llä jo viisi vuotta.

Paljonko katurin matkamittarissa on yleensä viiden vuoden päivittäisen käytön jälkeen? ~350 000 km?

----------


## volvojees

> Nykyinen Nobinan runkolinjabussisto on ainakin ollut melko hyvässä kunnossa. Omat kokemukset 510 -linjalta ja 235:ltä sekä lukuisista 300 -linjojen ajokeista, Eikä kuljettajissakaan ole ihmeellistä mainittavaa.


Pari vuotta niin Nobinan runkolinja-subit samaa tasoa kuin HelB:in runkolinja OE:t koska Nobinalla ei taideta tehä busseille paljoo mitää muuta kuin vain ajetaan niillä. (uskoisin)

----------


## Bellatrix

> Nykyinen Nobinan runkolinjabussisto on ainakin ollut melko hyvässä kunnossa. Omat kokemukset 510 -linjalta ja 235:ltä sekä lukuisista 300 -linjojen ajokeista, Eikä kuljettajissakaan ole ihmeellistä mainittavaa.


Tuosta muuten tuli mieleen että kun olen 510:lla matkustanut (tosin harvoin koska ko. linja ja normaalit kulkemiseni eivät juurikaan kohtaa) en kertaakaan ole havainnut edellä mainitsemani 97:n kaltaista hidastelua vaan matka on aina sujunut reippaasti nopeusrajoitusten mukaan silloin kun se olosuhteet huomioiden on ollut mahdollista. Mistähän tämäkin johtuu...

----------


## kuukanko

> Paljonko katurin matkamittarissa on yleensä viiden vuoden päivittäisen käytön jälkeen? ~350 000 km?


Keskimäärin HSL-alueen katurit taitaa kerätä n. 60 000 km / vuosi, mutta vaihtelu on iso sen mukaan, kuinka pitkissä kierroissa ja millaisen keskinopeuden linjoilla ne ovat. Uutena busseilla toki ajetaan keskimäärin enemmän kuin vanhoina.

----------


## Rekkakuski

> Näiden väitteiden perusteella olisi työsuojelulla syytä käväistä keskustelemassa liikennepäälliköiden kanssa.
> 
> Mitä muuten tarkoittaa, että "jos jarruttaa yli 30 km/h, joutuu kehityskeskusteluun"? Siis ettäkö kerrallaan ei saisi jarruttaa kuin esimerkiksi 80 -> 50 esim. pysäkkiä lähestyttäessä Kehä I:llä?


Kaikki ongelmat on työsuojelulla ja johdolla tiedossa, ongelma että katsotaan muualle. Moni asia ei kestä päivänvaloa, tosin tämä ei liity pelkästään nobinaan vaan alaan ylipäätään.

Tarkoittaa ettei saisi jarruttaa kuin alld 30kmh nopeuksissa.
Jos kuljettaja jarruttaa 80kmh - pysäkille, ei tarvi päivän aikana kuin muutama jarrutus ja kulutusmittari pahasti miinuksella.
En tarkoita että samantien kehityskeslusteluun kun kerran jarrutat.
Viikko pari niin asia huomataan, yhtään liioittelematta. Ovat tarkassa syynissä.
Tulisi siis valuttaa autoa 80-30kmh ja sitten vasta jarruttaa. Tästä johtuu tietty ajotyyli joka varmasti häiritsee muita tielläliikkujia.
Miinuksena voisin mainita myös myöhässä stop merkkiä painaneet, keltaiset valot joista moni painaa läpi jne säilyttääkseen hyvät kulutuslukemat.
Kuljettajissa taikka muussa henkilökunnassa ei vikaa, kyse ei siitä.
Vika on syvemmällä, menee nobinan  johtoon, kilpailutukseen ja siitä seuraavaan strategiaan joka mielestäni täysin väärä joukkoliikenteeseen taikka ylipäätään mihinkään ammattiin. 
Ei kovin kauasnäköistä.
Sama tosin nähtävillä vaikkapa postilla, hoitoalalla ja ties missä.

----------


## tkp

> Kaikki ongelmat on työsuojelulla ja johdolla tiedossa, ongelma että katsotaan muualle. Moni asia ei kestä päivänvaloa, tosin tämä ei liity pelkästään nobinaan vaan alaan ylipäätään.
> 
> Tarkoittaa ettei saisi jarruttaa kuin alld 30kmh nopeuksissa.
> Jos kuljettaja jarruttaa 80kmh - pysäkille, ei tarvi päivän aikana kuin muutama jarrutus ja kulutusmittari pahasti miinuksella.
> En tarkoita että samantien kehityskeslusteluun kun kerran jarrutat.
> Viikko pari niin asia huomataan, yhtään liioittelematta. Ovat tarkassa syynissä.


Mikäs tuossa sitten on rangaistus jos jarruttelee kulutusmittarit punaisella? Tuollaisesta nyt ei millään saa varoitusta aikaiseksi ja "kehityskeskustelut" luulisi ainakin vanhemmilla kuljettajilla menevän toisesta korvasta sisään ja toisesta ulos. Nuorempia kuljettajia nyt tietty on helppo peloitella

----------


## jtm

> Kaikki ongelmat on työsuojelulla ja johdolla tiedossa, ongelma että katsotaan muualle. Moni asia ei kestä päivänvaloa, tosin tämä ei liity pelkästään nobinaan vaan alaan ylipäätään.
> 
> Tarkoittaa ettei saisi jarruttaa kuin alld 30kmh nopeuksissa.
> Jos kuljettaja jarruttaa 80kmh - pysäkille, ei tarvi päivän aikana kuin muutama jarrutus ja kulutusmittari pahasti miinuksella.
> En tarkoita että samantien kehityskeslusteluun kun kerran jarrutat.
> Viikko pari niin asia huomataan, yhtään liioittelematta. Ovat tarkassa syynissä.
> Tulisi siis valuttaa autoa 80-30kmh ja sitten vasta jarruttaa. Tästä johtuu tietty ajotyyli joka varmasti häiritsee muita tielläliikkujia.
> Miinuksena voisin mainita myös myöhässä stop merkkiä painaneet, keltaiset valot joista moni painaa läpi jne säilyttääkseen hyvät kulutuslukemat.
> Kuljettajissa taikka muussa henkilökunnassa ei vikaa, kyse ei siitä.
> ...


Mitä nyt seurannut useamman viestin sinun kirjoittelua niin kyllä on niin liioiteltua höpöhöpöä ja todella katkeroituneen kuuloista. Jos sinun puheillasi olisi perää niin olisit tietänyt kertoa että kyse on alle 20km/h jarrutuksista eikä 30km/h.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:06 ----------




> Mikäs tuossa sitten on rangaistus jos jarruttelee kulutusmittarit punaisella? Tuollaisesta nyt ei millään saa varoitusta aikaiseksi ja "kehityskeskustelut" luulisi ainakin vanhemmilla kuljettajilla menevän toisesta korvasta sisään ja toisesta ulos. Nuorempia kuljettajia nyt tietty on helppo peloitella


Kyse on vain kehityskeskustelusta ja mahdollisesta ajotavan opetuksesta. Mutta kyllä saa oikeasti olla huono ajotyyli jos vastaavaan menettelyyn joutuu.

----------


## Rekkakuski

> Mitä nyt seurannut useamman viestin sinun kirjoittelua niin kyllä on niin liioiteltua höpöhöpöä ja todella katkeroituneen kuuloista. Jos sinun puheillasi olisi perää niin olisit tietänyt kertoa että kyse on alle 20km/h jarrutuksista eikä 30km/h.


Kiitos korjauksesta. Elikkä autoa tulee valuttaa kahteenkymppiin ennen jarrutusta.
Kerrohan vielä mikä muu oli höpöhöpöä?
Vastasin topicin aiheeseen huonosta maineesta, varmasti joku samamieltä ja joku täysin erimieltä.
Mielestäni epäkohtien kertominen ei tarkoita että olisi katkera, asioista hyvä keskustella.
Aika usein näitä kuulee kahvihuoneissa mutta harva viitsii ottaa asiat esille.
Ongelmaahan siellä tuntuu olevan kun hävisivät idän ja vantaan linjat. Mistä johtuu niin en tiedä, heitin yhden näkökulman.

----------


## tkp

> Kyse on vain kehityskeskustelusta ja mahdollisesta ajotavan opetuksesta. Mutta kyllä saa oikeasti olla huono ajotyyli jos vastaavaan menettelyyn joutuu.


Ilmeisesti pelko ko. keskusteluun joutumisesta on kuitenkin aika suuri jos 70 km/h alueella ajellaan kolmeakymppiä ja muutenkin hidastellaan reilusti alle nopeusrajoituksien. Tuollainen tahallaan hidastelu ja nysvääminen nyt millään tavalla paranna joukkoliikenteen imagoa.

----------


## Prompter

Vieläkin ihmetyttää tämä luulo, että nysväily = pieni kulutus. Ajoneuvo rullaa omalla liike-energiallaan, jota syö renkaiden vierinvastus ja ajoneuvon ilmanvastus sekä tietenkin moottorijarrutus. Jos ei ole vauhtia, ei ole liike-energiaa, jolla rullata. Taloudellisin nopeus katurissa onkin noin 40-60 km/h välimaastossa. Dieselmoottorin tuntikulutusta ei voi vähentää kuin tiettyyn rajaan asti, moottori ei vielä käy liian kovilla eikä ilmanvastus ole kasvanut liian suureksi.

Esimerkki: 
Auto x joutuu pitämään kolmosta päällä 25 km/h nopeudessa kierrosten ollessa 1000 r/min. Tuntikulutus on 8 l/h tasaisessa maastossa. Hetkellinen kulutus on 32 l/100 km.

Auto y on juuri vaihtanut kutoselle 50 km/h nopeudessa kierrosten jäädessä 850 r/min. Tuntikulutus on 8 l/h tasaisessa maastossa. Hetkellinen kulutus on 16 l/100 km.

Auto y rullaa huomattavasti pidemmälle kuin auto x. Auto y käytti enemmän polttoainetta kiihdyttämiseen, mutta liike-energiaa on reilusti enemmän. Järkevä kuljettaja ei kiihdytä enempää kuin on tarvis. Nykybussit rullaavat niin hyvin, että kaasun voi ottaa pois reilusti ennen pysäkkejä häiritsemättä muuta liikennettä, kunhan on kiihdyttänyt tieosuudella sallittuun nopeuteen.

----------


## simson

> Auto y rullaa huomattavasti pidemmälle kuin auto x. Auto y käytti enemmän polttoainetta kiihdyttämiseen, mutta liike-energiaa on reilusti enemmän. Järkevä kuljettaja ei kiihdytä enempää kuin on tarvis. Nykybussit rullaavat niin hyvin, että kaasun voi ottaa pois reilusti ennen pysäkkejä häiritsemättä muuta liikennettä, kunhan on kiihdyttänyt tieosuudella sallittuun nopeuteen.


Olen havainnut useamman kirjoittajan tavoin, että Nobinan kuljettajat ajavat ylitaloudellisesti. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, ettei kiihdytetä nopeusrajoitukseen, vaan ajetaan esim. moottoriteillä ja kehäteillä selvää alinopeutta (esim. 60 km/h 80 km/h alueella) ja vältetään jarrun käyttöä. Koomisillaan tämä aiheuttaa sen, että kuljettajat painavat kaasua pysäkkialueella, jotta pääsevät ruullaamaan pysäkille asti. Kun kuljettaja ajaa selvää alinopeutta, olen ottanut useampaan kertaan kännykästä navigaattorin ja seurannut nopeutta. Oma haasteensa on, ettei HSL todennäköisesti saa hyvää mainetta, mikäli edellyttäisi kuljettajia ajamaan kovempaa. Liikennöitsijää asia ei haittaa, mikäli polttoaineen kulutus ja onnettomuudet vähenevät. Matkustajien kannalta on ikävää, että kuljettajien ajotyyli vaihtelee tämän vuoksi merkittävästi ja matka-ajat vaihtelevat huomattavasti. Lisäksi bussien kuormitus vaihtelee, kun hitaasti ajavat kuljettajat keräävät enemmän matkustajia.

Tieto kehityskeskusteluista auttaa ymmärtämään, miksi osa aiemmin räväkämmin ajaneista kuljettajista on muuttunut ylitaloudellisesti ajaviksi kuljettajaksi.

Liikenneturvallisuuteen ajotapa ei vaikuta pelkästään myönteisesti. Ylitaloudellisesti ajavat kuljettajat vaikuttavat ajavan herkemmin keltaisia ja punaisia päin. Suojateillä jalankulkijoita väistetään vähemmän, kun pyritään välttämään jarruttamista.

----------


## Bellatrix

Nyt kun tiedän että kuljettajia jos nyt ei ehkä varsinaisesti mutta ainakin alitajuisesti painostetaan työnjohdon toimilla ajamaan alinopeutta tulen tekemään asiasta kirjallisen palautteen sekä HSL:lle että Nobinalle joka kerta kun myöhästyn jatkoyhteydestä tai mistä muualta tahansa tämän ainakin matkustajan kannalta täysin järjettömän matelemisen takia.

----------


## simson

https://www.nobina.com/fi/finland/uu...sin-ratkaisua/

"Kun ihmiset matkustavat oman auton sijaan joukkoliikenteessä, päästöjä syntyy vähemmän. Ympäristöystävällinen ajotapa vähentää päästöjä entisestään. -- 

Matkustaminen Nobinan busseissa muuttuu Vihreän Matkan ansiosta koko ajan ympäristöystävällisemmäksi. Vihreä Matka on Nobinan konsepti, jossa mitataan konkreettisesti kuljettajan ajotapaa, joutokäyntiä ja etenkin jarrun tarpeetonta käyttöä ja siitä aiheutuvaa energiahävikkiä. Viime vuonna koko Nobina-konsernissa saatiin Vihreän Matkan ansiosta vähennettyä hiilidioksidipäästöjä yli 13 000 tonnia."

Kun matkustaminen muuttuu Vihreän Matkan sijasta koko ajan ympäristöystävällisemmäksi, on mielenkiintoista, kuinka taloudelliseksi ajotapa voidaan saada. Jos Vihreän Matkan myötä ajoajat pidentyvät ja ajoaikojen hajonta kasvaa, joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuus heikkenee, minkä myötä ihmiset matkustavat joukkoliikenteen sijaan omalla autolla. Vihreän Matkan tavoite on hyvä, mutta matkustajan näkökulmasta keinot ovat osin ristiriidassa tavoitteen kanssa.

----------


## Salomaa

15 joukkoliikennematkaa tulee helposti saman päivän aikana. En ole mitenkään huononnut Nobinaa huonommaksi missään suhteessa. En ole havainnut huonompaa kalustoa enkä huonompia kuljettajia.

----------


## Juissi

> Nyt kun tiedän että kuljettajia jos nyt ei ehkä varsinaisesti mutta ainakin alitajuisesti painostetaan työnjohdon toimilla ajamaan alinopeutta tulen tekemään asiasta kirjallisen palautteen sekä HSL:lle että Nobinalle joka kerta kun myöhästyn jatkoyhteydestä tai mistä muualta tahansa tämän ainakin matkustajan kannalta täysin järjettömän matelemisen takia.


Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Millään toimenpiteillä ei pidä hidastaa bussien kulkua, vaan päinvastoin niiden pitäisi kulkea nopeammin. Tähän toki vaikuttaa moni muukin asia, mutta alle nopeusrajoitusten ajaminen ei paranna tilannetta mitenkään.

----------


## Salomaa

Liikennemerkillä näytetään suurin sallittu nopeus. Se ei tarkoita sitä että merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi aina ajaa. Merkki kertoo ylärajan. Siten koko alinopeuden käsitettä ei ole olemassakaan. Hiljainen ajo on ympäristöystävällista ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista.

 On parempi ajaa tasaista hiljaista nopeutta kuin kiirehtiä maksiminopeutta tasauspysäkille, jossa sitten käytettäisiin bussia tyhjäkäynnillä.

----------


## Makke93

> Liikennemerkillä näytetään suurin sallittu nopeus. Se ei tarkoita sitä että merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi aina ajaa. Merkki kertoo ylärajan. Siten koko alinopeuden käsitettä ei ole olemassakaan.


Onpas. Tuli juuri kesäkuussa tieliikennelakiin. Siitä voi jopa poliisikin sakottaa.




> Hiljainen ajo on ympäristöystävällista


Prompter selitti juuri 6 viestiä sitten miksei asia ole välttämättä näin.




> On parempi ajaa tasaista hiljaista nopeutta kuin kiirehtiä maksiminopeutta tasauspysäkille, jossa sitten käytettäisiin bussia tyhjäkäynnillä.


Valitus ei ollut yleisesti rauhallisesta ajovatavasta, vaan siitä ettei koskaan nosteta nopeutta muun liikenteen vauhtiin, jottei tarvitse hidastaa yli tiettyä määrää pysäkille. Muutenkin jos tasauspysäkillä seistään pitkään, voi moottorin sammuttaa. Lisäksi uudemmissa busseissa on start-stop ominaisuus joka sammuttaa moottorin automaattisesti kun ollaan oltu pysähdyksissä tietty aika.

----------


## Bellatrix

> On parempi ajaa tasaista hiljaista nopeutta kuin kiirehtiä maksiminopeutta tasauspysäkille, jossa sitten käytettäisiin bussia tyhjäkäynnillä.


Ainakaan esimerkkinä mainitsemillani linjoilla 97 ja 97V ei ole tasauspysäkkejä joten se siitä perustelusta ainakin niiden linjojen osalta. Sitäpaitsi -ja nyt puhun täysin matkustajan ominaisuudessa- jos matkustajana myöhästyn vaikkapa aikataulunmukaisesta jatkoyhteydestä jonkun kuskin tarpeettoman etanoinnin johdosta se ei ainakaan kasvata joukkoliikenteen suosiota omalla kohdallani. Päinvastoin, oma auto alkaa houkuttamaan entistä enemmän -saapahan ainakin painella etanakuskin ajaman bussin ohi...

----------


## tkp

> Liikennemerkillä näytetään suurin sallittu nopeus. Se ei tarkoita sitä että merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi aina ajaa. Merkki kertoo ylärajan. Siten koko alinopeuden käsitettä ei ole olemassakaan. Hiljainen ajo on ympäristöystävällista ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista.
> 
>  On parempi ajaa tasaista hiljaista nopeutta kuin kiirehtiä maksiminopeutta tasauspysäkille, jossa sitten käytettäisiin bussia tyhjäkäynnillä.


"3§ Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet

Vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava liikennesääntöjä sekä olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta.

Liikennettä ei saa tarpeettomasti estää eikä haitata. Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti eikä tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla."

30 km/h itäväylällä täyttää reippaasti kohdan "Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti"

----------


## Salomaa

> "3§ Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet
> 
> Vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava liikennesääntöjä sekä olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta.
> 
> Liikennettä ei saa tarpeettomasti estää eikä haitata. Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti eikä tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla."
> 
> 30 km/h itäväylällä täyttää reippaasti kohdan "Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti"


Paljon suurempi ongelma on bussin ylinopeus. Tosin nykyään aika harvoin koska laitteisto laittaa muistiin. Helsingin katuverkossa on monin paikoin 40 ja 30/h. Ajan välillä 15 bussilla päivässä ja on se kumma kun en ole ollut liian hitaasti ajavan bussin kyydissä. Kun auto rikkontuu niin se hetkellisesti kulkee Itäväylällä 30/h mutta se on silloin yksittäistapaus. Alinopeuden käsitettä sovelletaan suurilla valtateillä ja moottoriteillä. Mutta ei sitä Helsingin katuverkossa sovelleta.

----------


## volvojees

> Paljon suurempi ongelma on bussin ylinopeus. Tosin nykyään aika harvoin koska laitteisto laittaa muistiin. Helsingin katuverkossa on monin paikoin 40 ja 30/h. Ajan välillä 15 bussilla päivässä ja on se kumma kun en ole ollut liian hitaasti ajavan bussin kyydissä. Kun auto rikkontuu niin se hetkellisesti kulkee Itäväylällä 30/h mutta se on silloin yksittäistapaus. Alinopeuden käsitettä sovelletaan suurilla valtateillä ja moottoriteillä. Mutta ei sitä Helsingin katuverkossa sovelleta.


 Taitaa sitten bussit olla aika usein rikki, miksi ne ylipäätänsä ajaisi rikkinäisellä kalustolla?

----------


## tkp

> Alinopeuden käsitettä sovelletaan suurilla valtateillä ja moottoriteillä. Mutta ei sitä Helsingin katuverkossa sovelleta.


Missä kohtaa tieliikennelakia noin lukee?

----------


## Salomaa

> Taitaa sitten bussit olla aika usein rikki, miksi ne ylipäätänsä ajaisi rikkinäisellä kalustolla?


Joutuu kyllä oikein miettimään milloin bussi olisi hajonnut alta. En saa heti päähäni. En kiistä etteikö jonain päivänä jostain syystä Itäväylällä bussi olisi ajanut 30/h. Mutta joku syyhän siihen on ollut. Ei kait se paivittäistä tai viikottaista ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:37 ----------




> Missä kohtaa tieliikennelakia noin lukee?


Joko on sakotettu Helsingin katuverkossa ajavaa bussia alinopeudesta ? Näyttelijäntiellä ja Pitäjänmäentiellä on sellaista nopeuden säätämistä, ettei bussi vaurioidu. Ja kun nämä kaksi tietä eivät ola tänä kesänä ainoita siksakajoväyliä.

----------


## citybus

> Joutuu kyllä oikein miettimään milloin bussi olisi hajonnut alta. En saa heti päähäni. En kiistä etteikö jonain päivänä jostain syystä Itäväylällä bussi olisi ajanut 30/h. Mutta joku syyhän siihen on ollut. Ei kait se paivittäistä tai viikottaista ole.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:37 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Joko on sakotettu Helsingin katuverkossa ajavaa bussia alinopeudesta ? Näyttelijäntiellä ja Pitäjänmäentiellä on sellaista nopeuden säätämistä, ettei bussi vaurioidu. Ja kun nämä kaksi tietä eivät ola tänä kesänä ainoita siksakajoväyliä.


Salomaalla on taas oma tieliikennelaki.

Alinopeussääntelyä sovelletaan myös Helsingin katuverkossa. On eri asia ajaa alinopeutta sen kieltävän merkin vaikutusalueella kuin häiritä tarpeettomasti muuta liikennettä ajamalla liian hitaasti.

----------


## vristo

Sakottaminen alinopeudesta edellyttää, että liikennemerkillä on osoitettu vähimmäisnopeus. En ole nähnyt sellaista vielä käytettävän missään.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sakottaminen alinopeudesta edellyttää, että liikennemerkillä on osoitettu vähimmäisnopeus. En ole nähnyt sellaista vielä käytettävän missään.


Ei edellytä. Riittää, että ajaa muuta liikennettä vaarantavaa nopeutta (=liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen) ilman pätevää syytä. Poliisi on tulkinnut lakia niin, että sakot rapsahtaa, mikäli ajettu nopeus on puolet tai alle sallitusta - esimerkiksi Itäväylällä 80 km/h alueella 30-40 km/h ajamisesta saa sakot. Eri asia, kuinka innokkaasti ns. alinopeussakkoja sitten jaellaan. Poikkeukselliset sääolot, kuten sankka lumipyry, sallivat toki alinopeutta ajon. Mitä tulee hitaasti ajoon, maalaisjärkikin sen jo sanoo, että suuret nopeuserot kasvattavat riskejä ja mahdollisen osuman vakavuutta. Jos kaikki ajaisivat samaa nopeutta ja noudattaisivat turvavälejä, ei peräänajoja syntyisi. Sen sijaan jos joku ajaa Itäväylällä linja-autolla 30 km/h ja toinen tulee takaa vaikka motskarilla 80 km/h, vastaa se lähes samaa tilannetta kuin moottoripyörä olisi ajamassa seinää päin 50 km/h nopeudella. Sillä erolla, että seinä ilmestyi yhtäkkiä eteen pysäkiltä, eikä kuitenkaan suostu kulkemaan muun liikennevirran mukana. Bussilla on myös >60 km/h rajoitusalueella väistämisvelvollisuus, joten pysäkiltä lähtö ei ole tekosyy tunkea muun liikenteen eteen. Tilaa pitää varata sen verran, mitä bussin kiihtyvyysominaisuudet vaativat. Aina se ei ole täysin mahdollista, kuten ruuhka-aikaan Hämeenlinnanväylällä, mutta esimerkiksi Itäväylällä on sen verran vähemmän liikennettä, ettei kenenkään eteen ole pakko änkeä.

Mielenkiinnosta: vaatiiko HSL busseilta minkäänlaista kiihtyvyyttä tai huippunopeutta? Vai voisiko teoriassa autot rajoittaa vaikka 60 km/h nopeuteen ja polttoaineensyötön minimiin? Voitaisiinko edes teoriassa rankaista kaluston suorituskyvystä tai kuljettajan ajotavasta johtuvista syistä aiheutuvia myöhästymisiä, jos ne sattuvat usein samalle liikennöitsijälle? Olettaen, että lähtöpysäkillä ollaan vielä lähes ajallaan. Kuinka ahneeksi liikennöitsijät voisivat ryhtyä ilman puuttumista? Omasta mielestäni HSL-alue on paisunut niin laajaksi (ja laajentumisvaraa on edelleen), että olisi hyvä erotella linjat selkeästi kaupunki- ja seutulinjoiksi ja vaatia ainakin pitkän matkan busseilta 100 km/h huippunopeutta, ripeää kiihtyvyyttä, puhelimen latausmahdollisuutta, roskakoria, matkatavaratilaa, vessaa sekä pehmeitä penkkejä. Eli ei sen enempää, kun mitä HSL vaatii lähijunakalustoltakin. Silti näillä kulkineilla matkustetaan yhtä pitkiä etäisyyksiä, mutta bussimatkustajia kohdellaan kuin karjaa ja junamatkustajien on saatava kaikilla reiteillä - jopa vaivaisella Helsinki-Leppävaara-välillä - upouusia Flirttejä. Samaa aikaa kaikki nuo kriteerit täyttävät jo nykypäivänä ei-HSL-bussit, jotka ajavat ihan samoja etäisyyksiä Helsingistä Nurmijärvelle, Hyvinkäälle ja Porvooseen. Esimerkiksi Lahdenväylän, Porvoonväylän ja Turunväylän suunnan linjat voisivat suurella osalla matkastaan hyödyntää täysmääräisesti 100 km/h huippunopeuetta, kun pysäkkejäkin on moottoriteillä niin vähän.

----------


## Juissi

En löydä muita syitä ajaa alinopeutta kuin bussin tekninen vika ja liikennolosuhteet (ruuhka, tietyö ja sää). Normaaleissa olosuhteissa esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnanväylällä ajaminen alle 80km/h on pelkästään matkustajien kiusaamista ja heidän ajankäytön väärinkäyttämistä. Ei mikään vihreä maili tms. saa lähteä sellaisesta, että ei kannata ajaa sallittua nopeutta.

----------


## zige94

> Joutuu kyllä oikein miettimään milloin bussi olisi hajonnut alta. En saa heti päähäni. En kiistä etteikö jonain päivänä jostain syystä Itäväylällä bussi olisi ajanut 30/h. Mutta joku syyhän siihen on ollut. Ei kait se paivittäistä tai viikottaista ole.


En voi kommentoida muiden osalta, mutta oma kokemukseni kilpailijan ratissa on että tämä on yleistä, etenkin yölinjoista oma kohtaista kokemusta. En voi sanoa päivittäistä tai viikottaista, koska en päivittäin ja viikottain aja meidän yölinjaa, mutta yleistä. Lähes joka kerta kun olen ajanut, on Nobinan auto madellut. Lisäksi tietysti sitten mm. Lahdenväylällä ja kaupungissa muutenkin on kokemusta Nobinan matelusta, ilman mitään näkyvää syytä. Paljon on sitten autoja rikki nähtävästi.

----------


## citybus

> Sakottaminen alinopeudesta edellyttää, että liikennemerkillä on osoitettu vähimmäisnopeus. En ole nähnyt sellaista vielä käytettävän missään.


Erittäin harmillista, mikäli ammattikuljettajakin kuvittelee asian olevan näin.

Edelleen on voimassa rikoslain 23 luvun 1 §:n säännös liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta, jonka mukaisesti sanotusta teosta tuomitaan sakkoon tai enintään 6 kk vankeuteen se, joka tienkäyttäjänä tahallaan tai huolimattomuudesta *rikkoo tieliikennelakia* tai ajoneuvolakia taikka niiden nojalla annettuja säännöksiä tai määräyksiä tavalla, joka on omiaan aiheuttamaan vaaraa toisen turvallisuudelle.

Tieliikennelain 3 §:n 2 momentin mukaan taas "liikennettä ei saa tarpeettomasti estää eikä haitata. *Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti* eikä tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla.".

Tieliikennelain 180 a §:ssä on blankorangaistustekniikan edellyttämä viittaussäännös rikoslain 23 luvun 1 §:ään, jonka perusteella 3 §:n rikkoja voidaan siis tuomita liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta aiheettoman hitaasta ajosta, jos se on omiaan aiheuttamaan vaaraa toisen turvallisuudelle. Tämä sitten arvioidaan viime kädessä käräjäoikeudessa - liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantaminen kun ei ole liikennevirhemaksulla sovitettava teko.

Eli systematiikka ei ole muuttunut mihinkään aikaisemmasta tieliikennelaista. Vähimmäisnopeusmerkki tarkoittaa sitä, että sitä hitaammasta ajosta voidaan määrätä liikennevirhemaksu. Mutta *se ei ole ainoa alinopeutta määrittävä tieliikennelain säännös*, kuten yllä auki kirjoitetusta tieliikennelain 3 §:stä ilmenee, vaan aiheettoman hidas ajo on myös *yleisesti kielletty*.

----------


## vristo

> Ei edellytä.


Onko sinulla tiedossa tapauksia, joissa Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteessä olisi annettu sakkotuomio alinopeudesta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------




> Erittäin harmillista, mikäli ammattikuljettajakin kuvittelee asian olevan näin.


 Ja aika ihmeellistä, että entinen ammattikuljettaja käy suin päin epäilemään allekirjoittaneen ammattitaitoa. Todella surullista että tästäkin foorumista on tulossa sellainen paikka, jossa voidaan laukoa, ihmisiä tuntematta, kaikenlaista päin naamaa.

Kerrotko linkkien kera jonkin tapauksen, jossa olisi annettu sakko- tai muu tuomio alinopeudesta? Ja erityisesti siitä, että bussilla on ajettu liian alhaisella nopeudella 

En missään vaiheessa ole sanonut ajavani itse tarkoituksella alinopeudetta, vaan noudatan aina sellaista nopeutta, joka kulloinkin vallitsevissa olosuhteissa on mahdollista. Liikenneturvallisuus on aina kaikkein tärkeinä asia. Aikataulujen noudattaminen tulee vasta kolmantena asia. Mikä on toinen asia?

----------


## citybus

> Onko sinulla tiedossa tapauksia, joissa Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteessä olisi annettu sakkotuomio alinopeudesta?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------
> 
>  Ja aika ihmeellistä, että entinen ammattikuljettaja käy suin päin epäilemään allekirjoittaneen ammattitaitoa. Todella surullista että tästäkin foorumista on tulossa sellainen paikka, jossa voidaan laukoa, ihmisiä tuntematta, kaikenlaista päin naamaa.
> 
> Kerrotko linkkien kera jonkin tapauksen, jossa olisi annettu sakko- tai muu tuomio alinopeudesta? Ja erityisesti siitä, että bussilla on ajettu liian alhaisella nopeudella 
> 
> En missään vaiheessa ole sanonut ajavani itse tarkoituksella alinopeudetta, vaan noudatan aina sellaista nopeutta, joka kulloinkin vallitsevissa olosuhteissa on mahdollista. Liikenneturvallisuus on aina kaikkein tärkeinä asia. Aikataulujen noudattaminen tulee vasta kolmantena asia. Mikä on toinen asia?


Onko käsityksesi siis, että tieliikennelain 3 § 2 momentissa säädettyä yleistä alinopeuskieltoa ei rangaistaisi liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisena? Alinopeus ja olosuhteiden edellyttämä nopeus ovat kaksi eri asiaa.

Liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta tuomitaan kymmeniä tuhansia rangaistuksia vuosittain kaikissa Suomen käräjäoikeuksissa ja hovioikeuksissa. Vastauksen siihen, onko Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteessä annettu tuomioita alinopeudesta, saa ainoastaan käymällä läpi kaikki Helsingin käräjäoikeuden sekä aiemmat Helsingin raastuvanoikeuden liikenteen/liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamista koskevat ratkaisut siltä ajalta, kun Helsingissä on ajoneuvoliikennettä ollut.

Tarkoittaako sitten käsityksesi mukaan, että mikäli tällaisia ratkaisuja ei olisi annettu (mitä ei voida tarkastaa tältä istumalta), kyseinen tieliikennelain 3 §:n nyt vasta 2,5 kk vanha säännös (ja aiemman tieliikennelain saman sisältöinen säännös) olisivat jo kokeneet _desuetudon_ eli niitä ei tosiasiassa noudatettaisi (vähän samaan tapaan kuin kauppakaaren vuodelta 1734 peräisin oleva, edelleen voimassa oleva 7 luvun 3 §, jonka mukaan ainoastaan tapulikaupunkien porvarit saavat myydä tavaraansa ulkomaalaiselle kahdenkymmenen talarin sakon uhalla?  :Wink:  )

Kukaan ei ole epäillyt ammattitaitoasi. Olet itse edellä väittänyt, että ainoastaan alinopeuskieltomerkin noudattamatta jättämällä voisi ajaa rangaistavalla tavalla alinopeutta, mikä ei pidä paikkaansa. Ilmaiset allekirjoituksessasi nimesi sekä ammattisi, joka on allekirjoituksesi mukaan kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autonkuljettaja HSL-alueella, ja toki mielestäni on ikävää, mikäli kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autonkuljettaja ei tunne tieliikennelain 3 §:ää.

----------


## vristo

> Ilmaiset allekirjoituksessasi nimesi sekä ammattisi, joka on allekirjoituksesi mukaan kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autonkuljettaja HSL-alueella, ja toki mielestäni on ikävää, mikäli kaupunkiliikenteen linja-autonkuljettaja ei tunne tieliikennelain 3 §:ää.


Varmaan on ikävää ja on monta muutakin asia, joita en tunne. Olen vain vajavainen ihminen ja siksi jään. Onneksi meillä on täällä foorumilla kaiken tietäviä jäseniä, jotka voivat opettaa tällaistakin "vanhaa kettua". 
Jätän tämän keskustelun tähän, ennenkuin menee liian tunteisiin. Hyvää jatkoa.

----------


## tkp

"16. Milloin alinopeudesta voi saada sakot?

Laissa ei ole määritelty alinopeutta.

Sakot voi saada silloin, kun kyseessä on liikennettä vaarantava ajo. Tällainen tilanne voisi olla esimerkiksi sellainen, että 120 kilometrin rajoitusalueella ajetaan 60 kilometrin tuntivauhtia. Näissä tilanteissa käytetään kuitenkin aina harkintaa. Esimerkiksi sankka lumisade vaikuttaa luonnollisesti turvalliseen ajovauhtiin.

Mutu-tuntumalla sanoisin, että poliisi antaa vuosittain kymmenkunta sakkoa liian alhaisesta ajonopeudesta."

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10526946

Voisin kuvitella että yhtälailla 30km/h nopeus tiellä jossa on 70km/h rajoitus lasketaan jo liikenteen vaarantamiseksi. Jos autossa on vika ettei sillä pysty ajamaan lujempaa niin silloin kuljettaja on velvollinen varoittamaan muuta liikennettä asiasta esim. hätävilkuilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Meillähän on tässä maassa sellaisia lakeja, joita pitää noudattaa, ja sellaisia, joita ei tarvitse noudattaa. Kansalaisen kannalta hankalaa on lähinnä se, että aina ei tiedä, kumpaan ryhmään jokin laki kuuluu.

Alinopeutta ajavia busseja näkyi koronakevään aikana todella paljon, kun ei ollut liikennettä eikä matkustajia. Ne aiheuttivat alinopeudellaan toistuvia vaaratilanteitakin, kun kuumapäisimmät autoilijat lähtivät ohittamaan 35 km/h köröttelevää bussia 60 km/h nopeusalueella ihan kaupunkiliikenteessä.

En ole itse kiinnittänyt huomiota liikennöitsijäkohtaisiin eroihin (muutoin kuin että Åbergin bussit ajavat paremmin ja kohteliaammin kuin muut).

----------


## citybus

> "16. Milloin alinopeudesta voi saada sakot?
> 
> Laissa ei ole määritelty alinopeutta.
> 
> Sakot voi saada silloin, kun kyseessä on liikennettä vaarantava ajo. Tällainen tilanne voisi olla esimerkiksi sellainen, että 120 kilometrin rajoitusalueella ajetaan 60 kilometrin tuntivauhtia. Näissä tilanteissa käytetään kuitenkin aina harkintaa. Esimerkiksi sankka lumisade vaikuttaa luonnollisesti turvalliseen ajovauhtiin.
> 
> Mutu-tuntumalla sanoisin, että poliisi antaa vuosittain kymmenkunta sakkoa liian alhaisesta ajonopeudesta."
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10526946
> ...


Todellakin on. 30-40 km/h nopeusero alinopeutta matelevan ja nopeusrajoituksen mukaan ajavan välillä on ilman muuta erittäin moitittavaa ja aiheuttaa vaaraa, kun takaa tuleva ei välttämättä liian ajoissa kykene arvioimaan, että edellä kulkeva ajoneuvo ajaa puolet alle sallitun nopeuden. Lisäksi pitää muistaa, että löysät ajoajat eivät ole oikeutus holtittomalle hidastelulle, vaan sitten seisotaan väliaikapisteillä.

----------


## killerpop

> "
> Voisin kuvitella että yhtälailla 30km/h nopeus tiellä jossa on 70km/h rajoitus lasketaan jo liikenteen vaarantamiseksi. Jos autossa on vika ettei sillä pysty ajamaan lujempaa niin silloin kuljettaja on velvollinen varoittamaan muuta liikennettä asiasta esim. hätävilkuilla.


Ja tästä päästään vielä pohtimaan vian ja ominaisuuden eroa. Eli jos AdBlue loppuu, tehoja alennetaan huomattavasti, eihän se sillon ole vika vaan se on ajoneuvon ominaisuus jo tavallaan.  Lopputulos kuitenkin näyttää ulkopuoliselle samalta kuin se olisi vika, ellei sitten kyse ole koko AdBlue-järjestelmän ongelmasta.

----------


## SD202

Olen viime vuosina matkustanut harvakseltaan HSL-alueen busseilla. Näiden kokemusten perusteella uskallan kuitenkin sanoa, ettei Nobinan kalustossa tai kuljettajissa ole suurta eroa muihin liikennöitsijöihin verrattuna. Toisin oli yrityksen edellisten nimien/omistajien aikaan  - esimerkkejä onkin jo mainittu tässä viestiketjussa.

Toisinaan jonkin liikennöitsijän huono maine saattaa olla perua jostain yksittäisestä tai parista sattumuksesta. Ja huonomaineisia liikennöitsijöitä on ollut jo silloinkin, kun ulkomaisia toimijoita ei ollut HSL-alueella: Vuonna 2001 kuopattiin pk-seudulla eräs liikennöitsijä, jonka puna-keltaiset bussit olivat aikanaan tunnettuja kuljettajistaan. Eivätkä siis hyvässä mielessä. Toki tuo liikennöitsijä tuntui lakkoilevan eräässä vaiheessa melkein joka vuosi - tuokaan tuskin paransi asiakkaiden mielikuvaa kyseisestä liikennöitsijästä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Salomaalla on taas oma tieliikennelaki.
> 
> Alinopeussääntelyä sovelletaan myös Helsingin katuverkossa. On eri asia ajaa alinopeutta sen kieltävän merkin vaikutusalueella kuin häiritä tarpeettomasti muuta liikennettä ajamalla liian hitaasti.


Tässä nähdään hyvin kuka käyttää joukkoliikennettä ja kuka katselee asioita yksityisauton ratin takaa. Otetaan vaikka 39 Kampista Myyrmäkeen. Onpahan tullut muutama sata kertaa matkustajana kyydissä Konalaan saakka. Missä kohtaa bussi edes pääsee yli 30nopeuteen jakuinka pitkäksi ajaksi. Kun lähdetään pysäkiltä tullaan valoihin ja kun lähdetään valoista , tullaan pysäkille. Ja oli sitten päivä tai ilta niin 39 pysähtyy joka pysäkillä. Menis huumorin puolelle, jos kuvitellaan että poliisi sakoittaisi 39:n kuljettajaa alinopeudesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------




> ..... Jos kaikki ajaisivat samaa nopeutta ja noudattaisivat turvavälejä, ei peräänajoja syntyisi.....


Onpa mielenkiintoista syyllisyyden tulkintaa tai peräänajo-onnettomuuden analysointia - peräänajo ei olekaan peräänajajan vika.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:09 ----------

Kyllähän tässä keskustelussa ammattikuljettaja vriston lausunnot ovat uskottavuudessa omaa luokkaansa.

----------


## citybus

> Tässä nähdään hyvin kuka käyttää joukkoliikennettä ja kuka katselee asioita yksityisauton ratin takaa. Otetaan vaikka 39 Kampista Myyrmäkeen. Onpahan tullut muutama sata kertaa matkustajana kyydissä Konalaan saakka. Missä kohtaa bussi edes pääsee yli 30nopeuteen jakuinka pitkäksi ajaksi. Kun lähdetään pysäkiltä tullaan valoihin ja kun lähdetään valoista , tullaan pysäkille. Ja oli sitten päivä tai ilta niin 39 pysähtyy joka pysäkillä. Menis huumorin puolelle, jos kuvitellaan että poliisi sakoittaisi 39:n kuljettajaa alinopeudesta.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:04 ----------


 :Laughing: 

Tässä nähdään hyvin se kuka katselee joukkoliikennettä matkustajana ja kuka on toiminut ammattikuljettajana.

Nimittäin kun minä aikanaan olen ajanut 39:ää (siis kuljettanut sitä bussia, jotta nyt ymmärrät varmasti oikein) Kampista Myyrmäkeen (viimeksi 2014), niin kylläpä siellä monessakin kohtaan päästiin yli kolmenkympin nopeuteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------




> Kyllähän tässä keskustelussa ammattikuljettaja vriston lausunnot ovat uskottavuudessa omaa luokkaansa.


Totta, olihan vristo siinä oikeassa, että alinopeusmerkin jälkeen ei saa ajaa alinopeutta.

Sitten on tosiaan myös se tieliikennelain 3 §. =)

----------


## Makke93

> Tässä nähdään hyvin kuka käyttää joukkoliikennettä ja kuka katselee asioita yksityisauton ratin takaa. Otetaan vaikka 39 Kampista Myyrmäkeen. Onpahan tullut muutama sata kertaa matkustajana kyydissä Konalaan saakka. Missä kohtaa bussi edes pääsee yli 30nopeuteen jakuinka pitkäksi ajaksi. Kun lähdetään pysäkiltä tullaan valoihin ja kun lähdetään valoista , tullaan pysäkille. Ja oli sitten päivä tai ilta niin 39 pysähtyy joka pysäkillä. Menis huumorin puolelle, jos kuvitellaan että poliisi sakoittaisi 39:n kuljettajaa alinopeudesta.


Mulle ei nyt auennut kuinka, se ettei 39 mukamas ehdi reitillään kiihdyttää yli 30km/h nopeuteen pitkäksi aikaa ja Itäväylällä alinopeutta ajaminen liittyy toisiinsa? 39 ei kuitenkaan aja moottoritiellä tai edes maantiemäisella tiellä vaan tököttelee katuja ja pikkuteitä koko matkansa.

Ja semmonen tarkennus aikasempaan, että syy miksi toin esille alinopeuden tieliikennelaissa oli siksi, että Salomaa sanoi ettei koko konseptia ole olemassa, ei siksi että se liittyisi suoraan käsiteltyyn aiheeseen. Vaikka poliisi ei voi/aijo sakottaa alinopeutta ajavaa bussikuskia Itäväylällä ei se tarkoita etteikö käytäntö olisi huono, häiritsevä tai vaarallinen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässä nähdään hyvin se kuka katselee joukkoliikennettä matkustajana ja kuka on toiminut ammattikuljettajana.
> 
> Nimittäin kun minä aikanaan olen ajanut 39:ää (siis kuljettanut sitä bussia, jotta nyt ymmärrät varmasti oikein) Kampista Myyrmäkeen (viimeksi 2014), niin kylläpä siellä monessakin kohtaan päästiin yli kolmenkympin nopeuteen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Totta, olihan vristo siinä oikeassa, että alinopeusmerkin jälkeen ei saa ajaa alinopeutta.
> ...


Nyt menee käsitteet sekaisin. vriston kuvassa on vähimmäisnopeusmerkki.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:40 ----------




> Mulle ei nyt auennut kuinka, se ettei 39 mukamas ehdi reitillään kiihdyttää yli 30km/h nopeuteen pitkäksi aikaa ja Itäväylällä alinopeutta ajaminen liittyy toisiinsa? 39 ei kuitenkaan aja moottoritiellä tai edes maantiemäisella tiellä vaan tököttelee katuja ja pikkuteitä koko matkansa.


Tennispalatsilta heti liikennevaloihin, sitten Arkadiankadun vaikeaan käännökseen, sitten Hankenin valoihin, jonka jälkeen pysäkki, sitten taas muutamat valot ennen Eliten pysäkkia jne . Tarkoitan sitä että onko sellaista neroa, joka voi syyttää jossain tilanteessa 39:n kuljettajaa alinopeudesta. Itse en 39:n kyydissä ole kokenut koskaan liian hidasta kyytiä. Itäväylällä ajaminen ei juuri liitykään mitenkään katuverkossa ajamiseen, mitä 39:n reitti on tyypillisimmillään.





> Ja semmonen tarkennus aikasempaan, että syy miksi toin esille alinopeuden tieliikennelaissa oli siksi, että Salomaa sanoi ettei koko konseptia ole olemassa, ei siksi että se liittyisi suoraan käsiteltyyn aiheeseen. Vaikka poliisi ei voi/aijo sakottaa alinopeutta ajavaa bussikuskia Itäväylällä ei se tarkoita etteikö käytäntö olisi huono, häiritsevä tai vaarallinen.


Onko siellä tieliikennelaissa sana *alinopeus*? jos on niin missä kohtaa.? Jos ei ole niin se on harkittua käyttää muuta sanaa. Mitä on alinopeus ? Se nimittäin ei olekaan niin selvä asia kuin ylinopeus. Siis määritelmänä. Tästä tullaan siihen, että käsite *tahallinen hidastaminen.* on jotain sellaista, jost a on syytä sakottaa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Omasta mielestäni HSL-alue on paisunut niin laajaksi (ja laajentumisvaraa on edelleen), että olisi hyvä erotella linjat selkeästi kaupunki- ja seutulinjoiksi ja vaatia ainakin pitkän matkan busseilta 100 km/h huippunopeutta, ripeää kiihtyvyyttä, puhelimen latausmahdollisuutta, roskakoria, matkatavaratilaa, vessaa sekä pehmeitä penkkejä. Eli ei sen enempää, kun mitä HSL vaatii lähijunakalustoltakin. Silti näillä kulkineilla matkustetaan yhtä pitkiä etäisyyksiä, mutta bussimatkustajia kohdellaan kuin karjaa ja junamatkustajien on saatava kaikilla reiteillä - jopa vaivaisella Helsinki-Leppävaara-välillä - upouusia Flirttejä. Samaa aikaa kaikki nuo kriteerit täyttävät jo nykypäivänä ei-HSL-bussit, jotka ajavat ihan samoja etäisyyksiä Helsingistä Nurmijärvelle, Hyvinkäälle ja Porvooseen. Esimerkiksi Lahdenväylän, Porvoonväylän ja Turunväylän suunnan linjat voisivat suurella osalla matkastaan hyödyntää täysmääräisesti 100 km/h huippunopeuetta, kun pysäkkejäkin on moottoriteillä niin vähän.


Tästä ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Vaatimuksissa näkyy se, että liikenteen kilpailutus ja/tai yhteiskunnan itse suorittama bussien hankkiminen on vähitellen laajentunut ulospäin, eikä kalustovaatimuksia ole pohdittu. Esimerkiksi linjojen 785, 787 ja 788 perusversiot ja 786 on linjoja, joilla näkisin mielellään käytettävän turistibusseja. Ensin hyötyy ajallisesti siitä, kun voi ajaa 100 km/h Käpylästä Korson liittymään, ja tämän jälkeen loppumatka Pornaisten kk:lle, Halkiaan, Pihlajamäkeen, Järvenpäähän tai Porvooseen on melkein kokonaan maantieajoa, jossa turistibussi tuntuu miellyttävämmältä kuin kaupunkibussi; ajoa taajama-alueella on hyvin vähän. 

Sitten en ole itse nähnyt turvavyöllä varustettuja kaupunkibusseja Suomessa, mutta käsitykseni mukaan kaupunkibussista tulee satasen bussi, jos siinä on turvavyöt ja penkit ulottuu pään taakse, ja tällaisilla voisi olla perusteltua ajaa linjaa 213 Tuomarilan liittymään, linjaa 643 Hyrylään ja linjaa 731 Korson liittymään. Voidaan sekä puikkelehtia taajamassa että ajaa pitkän matkaa 100 km/h.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Itäväylällä ajaminen ei juuri liitykään mitenkään katuverkossa ajamiseen, mitä 39:n reitti on tyypillisimmillään.


Nimenomaan! Miksi sitten vertaat näitä tilanteita toisiinsa?

----------


## K113

> Sitten en ole itse nähnyt turvavyöllä varustettuja kaupunkibusseja Suomessa, mutta käsitykseni mukaan kaupunkibussista tulee satasen bussi, jos siinä on turvavyöt ja penkit ulottuu pään taakse


 Vaikka menee vähän OT, niin vastaan kuitenkin. Esimerkiksi Kymenlaakson suunnalla ainakin Liikenne Vuorelalla on Volvo 8900LE (CLV-799), jolla saa ajaa satasta. Lisäksi toinen Linjaliikenne Martti Laurilan Scaloista (muistaakseni NHV-310) taitaa olla 100 km/h nopeudelle rekisteröity.

----------


## citybus

> Nyt menee käsitteet sekaisin. vriston kuvassa on vähimmäisnopeusmerkki.


Kun Salomaalla loppuvat argumentit kesken, alkaa trollaaminen.

Verrataanpa omaa käsitystäsi "alinopeudesta". Ensin tämä 16.8.2020 kirjoittamaasi viesti:




> Liikennemerkillä näytetään suurin sallittu nopeus. Se ei tarkoita sitä että merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi aina ajaa. Merkki kertoo ylärajan. *Siten koko alinopeuden käsitettä ei ole olemassakaan.* Hiljainen ajo on ympäristöystävällista ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista.
> 
> On parempi ajaa tasaista hiljaista nopeutta kuin kiirehtiä maksiminopeutta tasauspysäkille, jossa sitten käytettäisiin bussia tyhjäkäynnillä.


Ja sitten toinen myöhemmin samana päivänä, jossa olitkin tullut eri tulokseen:

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:34 ----------




> Paljon suurempi ongelma on bussin ylinopeus. Tosin nykyään aika harvoin koska laitteisto laittaa muistiin. Helsingin katuverkossa on monin paikoin 40 ja 30/h. Ajan välillä 15 bussilla päivässä ja on se kumma kun en ole ollut liian hitaasti ajavan bussin kyydissä. Kun auto rikkontuu niin se hetkellisesti kulkee Itäväylällä 30/h mutta se on silloin yksittäistapaus. *Alinopeuden käsitettä sovelletaan suurilla valtateillä ja moottoriteillä. Mutta ei sitä Helsingin katuverkossa sovelleta.*


Vai oliko se alinopeuden käsite sittenkin olemassa? Kumpaa mieltä nyt olet? Ja missä sitä sovelletaan?  :Very Happy: 

Eikun hetkinen, vielä oli yksi mielipide sinulta:




> Onko siellä tieliikennelaissa sana *alinopeus*? jos on niin missä kohtaa.? Jos ei ole niin se on harkittua käyttää muuta sanaa. Mitä on alinopeus ? Se nimittäin ei olekaan niin selvä asia kuin ylinopeus. Siis määritelmänä. Tästä tullaan siihen, että käsite *tahallinen hidastaminen.* on jotain sellaista, jost a on syytä sakottaa.


Ja sitten sanot, että muilla on käsitteet sekaisin.  :Very Happy: 

Olet muuten tuossa tahallisen hidastamisen osaltakin väärässä. Liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamiseen voi syyllistyä myös huolimattomuudesta, ei ainoastaan tahallisesti. Ja toisekseen, sinun analogiaasi käyttäen, onko siellä tieliikennelaissa tai rikoslaissa sanaa "tahallinen hidastaminen"? Jos ei ole niin on harkittua käyttää muuta sanaa. Puhutaan asioista niiden oikeilla nimillä!  :Laughing:  Oikea termi on "aiheettoman hitaasti". Kysymys ei aktiivisen ajamisen kohdalla ole hidastamisesta, vaan aiheettoman hitaasti ajamisesta.




> Tennispalatsilta heti liikennevaloihin, sitten Arkadiankadun vaikeaan käännökseen, sitten Hankenin valoihin, jonka jälkeen pysäkki, sitten taas muutamat valot ennen Eliten pysäkkia jne . Tarkoitan sitä että onko sellaista neroa, joka voi syyttää jossain tilanteessa 39:n kuljettajaa alinopeudesta. Itse en 39:n kyydissä ole kokenut koskaan liian hidasta kyytiä. Itäväylällä ajaminen ei juuri liitykään mitenkään katuverkossa ajamiseen, mitä 39:n reitti on tyypillisimmillään.


Tämä on taas tätä trollaamistasi. Eliteltä 39:n reitti jatkuu vielä toistakymmentä kilometriä Myyrmäkeen. Kun et ole bussia ilmeisesti kilometriäkään kuljettanut, toisin kuin minä, sinun ei kannata turhaan edes yrittää kertoa, miten 39:ä, tai mitään muutakaan linjaa bussilla ajetaan. Aivan varmasti 39:n kuljettajalle voidaan matkustajien kokemuksista huolimatta vaatia rangaistusta liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisesta, jos hän vaikka ajaa koko reitin läpi 15 km/h.

Joskus kannattaisi vaan tunnustaa, ettei nyt ihan tiennyt, miten asia on - ja olla hiljaa.

----------


## tkp

> Ja semmonen tarkennus aikasempaan, että syy miksi toin esille alinopeuden tieliikennelaissa oli siksi, että Salomaa sanoi ettei koko konseptia ole olemassa, ei siksi että se liittyisi suoraan käsiteltyyn aiheeseen. Vaikka poliisi ei voi/aijo sakottaa alinopeutta ajavaa bussikuskia Itäväylällä ei se tarkoita etteikö käytäntö olisi huono, häiritsevä tai vaarallinen.


Jos joku ilmoittaisi hätäkeskukseen itäväylällä matelevasta bussista niin poliisin olisi pakko tarkistaa tilanne. Olisiko se sitten huomautus tai sakko kuljettajalle niin olisi varmaan tilannekohtaista. Kuten ylen uutisesta käy ilmi sakkoja alinopeudesta annetaan noin 10 kpl vuodessa. Varmaankin kaikki tilanteet olleet sellaisia joissa poliisipartio on itse huomannut hitaasti ajavan ajoneuvon. Eipä noista juuri kukaan soittele hätäkeskukseen. Niistä mennää ohi ja unohdetaan koko asia. Kuten vaikkapa siitä matelevasta nobinasta ja kirotaan joukkoliikennettä että se on hidas ja aina tiellä.




> Onpa mielenkiintoista syyllisyyden tulkintaa tai peräänajo-onnettomuuden analysointia - peräänajo ei olekaan peräänajajan vika.


Mistä olet saanut päähäsi että peräänajaja olisi aina syyllinen?

https://www.ts.fi/teemat/auto+ja+lii...aina+syyllinen

----------


## Salomaa

> Nimenomaan! Miksi sitten vertaat näitä tilanteita toisiinsa?


  Siksi että täällä käytettiin esimerkkinä Itäväylällä ajavasta 30km/h bussista. Suurin osa linjoista kulkee tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa, jolloin kysymys hitaasta nopeudesta on melko merkityksetön.

----------


## Samppa

Liikennemerkillä "vähimmäisnopeus" ei ole tarkoitus määritellä pienintä mahdollista ajonopeutta sellaisilta ajoneuvoilta, joiden suurin sallittu nopeus on suurempi kuin liikennemerkin lukema on. Merkin tarkoitus on kieltää ajaminen ajoneuvoilta, joilla ei voi ajaa merkillä osoitettua vähimmäisnopeutta.
Tuossa liitteessä on väännetty asia rautalangasta.
https://www.iltalehti.fi/autouutiset...08112201131178

----------


## Salomaa

> Kun Salomaalla loppuvat argumentit kesken, alkaa trollaaminen.
> 
> Verrataanpa omaa käsitystäsi "alinopeudesta". Ensin tämä 16.8.2020 kirjoittamaasi viesti:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja sitten toinen myöhemmin samana päivänä, jossa olitkin tullut eri tulokseen:
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:34 ----------
> ...


Kyllä nettikeskustelussakin pitää osata hävitä, eikä hävitessään lähteä leimaamaan keskustelukumppania. Uskotko että Helsingissä sakotetaan ammattikuljettajaa liian hitaasta nopeudesta. Ajatuksenakin mahdoton, poliisi menisi ja pysäyttäisi bussin liian hitaasta ajosta. Sitten bussikuski kertoisi syyn hitaaseen ajoon.  Sakottamatta jäisi. Hyvin vaikea käsittää että miksi bussikuski ajaisi tahallaan niin hiljaa, että löytyisi peruste sakottamiseen. Kiersit muuten kysymyksen, vaikka itse käytin alinopeus-sanaa, niin sano nyt onko se laissa ? JOs on niin missä kohtaa.

Sitäpaitsi Helsingin katuverkossa on jo usealla kadulla 40km/h rajoitus, niin mihin ihmeen paikkaan nämä uudet merkit tulisi ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:37 ----------

Tässä se lainkohta on:

_Tienkäyttäjän yleiset velvollisuudet

Vaaran ja vahingon välttämiseksi tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava liikennesääntöjä sekä olosuhteiden edellyttämää huolellisuutta ja varovaisuutta.

Liikennettä ei saa tarpeettomasti estää eikä haitata. Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti eikä tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla._

Tämä tuli nyt selväksi: alinopeus sanaa viljelevät nettikeskustelijat, mutta ei sitä laissa ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:43 ----------




> Liikennemerkillä "vähimmäisnopeus" ei ole tarkoitus määritellä pienintä mahdollista ajonopeutta sellaisilta ajoneuvoilta, joiden suurin sallittu nopeus on suurempi kuin liikennemerkin lukema on. Merkin tarkoitus on kieltää ajaminen ajoneuvoilta, joilla ei voi ajaa merkillä osoitettua vähimmäisnopeutta.
> Tuossa liitteessä on väännetty asia rautalangasta.
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/autouutiset...08112201131178


Citybussille ei kelpaa, vaikka mitä Salomaa kirjoittaisi, mutta jos hän lukisi tämän(Iltalehden artikkelin). Vieläkö jäi joku kohta epäselväksi hitaasta ajamisesta ?

----------


## tkp

> Uskotko että Helsingissä sakotetaan ammattikuljettajaa liian hitaasta nopeudesta. Ajatuksenakin mahdoton, poliisi menisi ja pysäyttäisi bussin liian hitaasta ajosta. Sitten bussikuski kertoisi syyn hitaaseen ajoon.  Sakottamatta jäisi. Hyvin vaikea käsittää että miksi bussikuski ajaisi tahallaan niin hiljaa, että löytyisi peruste sakottamiseen. Kiersit muuten kysymyksen, vaikka itse käytin alinopeus-sanaa, niin sano nyt onko se laissa ? JOs on niin missä kohtaa.


Samat liikennesäännöt koskee kaikkia, oli sitten ammattikuljettaja tai ei. Ihan samalla tavalla linja-autonkuljettajalle kirjoitetaan sakot liikennerikkomuksesta kuin muillekin tien käyttäjille. Ei se ole uskon asia. Ja tll:n vastaiseen liian hitaasti ajamiseen ei kelpaa syyksi mikään vihreä matka.

----------


## volvojees

Kannattaisiko noille alinopeuskeskusteluille tehä joku uusi ketju koska alkaa ainakin minun mielestä mennä sen verran OT:ksi?

----------


## Salomaa

> Samat liikennesäännöt koskee kaikkia, oli sitten ammattikuljettaja tai ei. Ihan samalla tavalla linja-autonkuljettajalle kirjoitetaan sakot liikennerikkomuksesta kuin muillekin tien käyttäjille. Ei se ole uskon asia. Ja tll:n vastaiseen liian hitaasti ajamiseen ei kelpaa syyksi mikään vihreä matka.


Ei ammattikuski tahallaan aja hiljaa, vai oletko kuullut että on ajanut. Siinä mielessä turhaa keskustelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:40 ----------




> Kannattaisiko noille alinopeuskeskusteluille tehä joku uusi ketju koska alkaa ainakin minun mielestä mennä sen verran OT:ksi?


Ei oikeastaan koska esillä oli asia mikä ei millään tavalla tule muuttamaan ammattikuljettajien toimintaa eikä toisaalta lisää liikennevalvonnan ammattiliikenteeseen puuttumista. Tuo vähimmänopeusmerkkikin ja sen tarkoitus tulee herättämään keskustelua liikennejuristien keskuudessa, joten sille tarvittaessa voi avata oman ketjun.

----------


## tkp

> Ei ammattikuski tahallaan aja hiljaa, vai oletko kuullut että on ajanut. Siinä mielessä turhaa keskustelua.


No täällähän ei olekaan montaa esimerkkiä kerrottu siitä kuinka itäväylällä madellaan kolmeakymppiä, tai tullaan kolmion takaa eteen ajelemaan kahtakymppiä, tai länsiväylän hidasteluista.... Mutta siinä olet kyllä oikeassa että ihan turhaa keskustelua, kun kaikki muut paitsi yksi kirjoittaja tajuaa asian.

----------


## toson

Kuulin huhun että joku Pohjolan Liikenteen kuski olisi saanut sakot alinopeudesta ajettuaan kameravalvonta-auton ohitse

----------


## Salomaa

> No täällähän ei olekaan montaa esimerkkiä kerrottu siitä kuinka itäväylällä madellaan kolmeakymppiä, tai tullaan kolmion takaa eteen ajelemaan kahtakymppiä, tai länsiväylän hidasteluista.... Mutta siinä olet kyllä oikeassa että ihan turhaa keskustelua, kun kaikki muut paitsi yksi kirjoittaja tajuaa asian.


Kerro nyt sitten tästä Itäväylän 30 nopeudella ajosta, että onko siellä joku määrätty linja, jonka kuljettajat matelevat ja toisaalta se että onko toistuvaa että bussi ajaa Itäväylällä liian hitaasti. Yksittäistapaus tai toistuva ilmiö on kaksi eri asiaa.

Mielellään näen että jos kyse on toistuvasta ilmiöstä niin pyrittäisiin erittelemään hieman tarkemmin. Päivämäärät kellonajat jne. sillä keskustelulla voisi olla joku merkitys kun ajatellaan tätä foorumia.

----------


## citybus

> Citybussille ei kelpaa, vaikka mitä Salomaa kirjoittaisi, mutta jos hän lukisi tämän(Iltalehden artikkelin). Vieläkö jäi joku kohta epäselväksi hitaasta ajamisesta ?


Minä en ole missään vaiheessa ollut meistä se, joka ei tuntisi tieliikennelain säännöksiä taikka jolla olisi ollut epäselvyyksiä niiden suhteen.

----------


## Melamies

> Samat liikennesäännöt koskee kaikkia, oli sitten ammattikuljettaja tai ei. Ihan samalla tavalla linja-autonkuljettajalle kirjoitetaan sakot liikennerikkomuksesta kuin muillekin tien käyttäjille. Ei se ole uskon asia. Ja tll:n vastaiseen liian hitaasti ajamiseen ei kelpaa syyksi mikään vihreä matka.


Tosin joskus oikeuskäytännössä on vaadittu enemmän ammattikuljettajalta, koska on ammattikuljettaja, mutta lakihan ei aina ole kaikille sama.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:47 ----------

Muiden haittaaminen tahallisella matelulla on kuitenkin täysin tuomittavaa, vaikka siitä ei sakkoa saisikaan.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Siksi että täällä käytettiin esimerkkinä Itäväylällä ajavasta 30km/h bussista. Suurin osa linjoista kulkee tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa, jolloin kysymys hitaasta nopeudesta on melko merkityksetön.


Entäs sitten? Jos kyse on alunperin linjoista jotka ajavat reiteillä joilla suurempi ajonopeus on liikennesääntöjen mukaan mahdollista niin mitä tekemistä sillä on tietenkin aivan erilaisen keskikaupunkiliikenteen kanssa? Ei mitään. Vähän sama jos ensin puhuttaisiin vaikkapa Black Jackin optimistrategiasta ja joku alkaisi siinä samassa yhteydessä höpöttämään pasianssista  :Smile:

----------


## pehkonen

> Kerro nyt sitten tästä Itäväylän 30 nopeudella ajosta, että onko siellä joku määrätty linja, jonka kuljettajat matelevat ja toisaalta se että onko toistuvaa että bussi ajaa Itäväylällä liian hitaasti. Yksittäistapaus tai toistuva ilmiö on kaksi eri asiaa.
> 
> Mielellään näen että jos kyse on toistuvasta ilmiöstä niin pyrittäisiin erittelemään hieman tarkemmin. Päivämäärät kellonajat jne. sillä keskustelulla voisi olla joku merkitys kun ajatellaan tätä foorumia.


Tuskin Itään vievällä tiellä, mutta nykyisen linjan 200 ja osin 500 kuskit matelevat liikenteen tukkona, kun ei ole sitä kuviteltua ruuhkaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Minä en ole missään vaiheessa ollut meistä se, joka ei tuntisi tieliikennelain säännöksiä taikka jolla olisi ollut epäselvyyksiä niiden suhteen.


eli siinä tapauksessa olet yhtä mieltä siitä, mitä Ilta-Lehden artikkelissa lukee. Sittenhän me olemme samaa mieltä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:38 ----------




> Tosin joskus oikeuskäytännössä on vaadittu enemmän ammattikuljettajalta, koska on ammattikuljettaja, mutta lakihan ei aina ole kaikille sama.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:47 ----------
> 
> Muiden haittaaminen tahallisella matelulla on kuitenkin täysin tuomittavaa, vaikka siitä ei sakkoa saisikaan.


Kun puhutaan esim. HSL-alueesta, niin mikä on se nopeus, joka on tuomittavaa matelua ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:39 ----------




> Tuskin Itään vievällä tiellä, mutta nykyisen linjan 200 ja osin 500 kuskit matelevat liikenteen tukkona, kun ei ole sitä kuviteltua ruuhkaa.


Matkustan usein linjalla 200, enkä ole kokenut että bussi matelee. Runkolinjaksi muuttamisesta huolimatta 200:n pysäkkiväli on varsin tiheä. Eli siitähän pääsee silloin ohi, kun bussi pysähtyy pysäkille.

Mutta - kun siellä bussin sisällä istuu, niin näkee, että bussin edessä ajaa vaikkapa raskaan liikenteen auto vähän hitaammin. Silloin siellä bussin perässä ajaessa näyttää että bussi matelee.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Entäs sitten? Jos kyse on alunperin linjoista jotka ajavat reiteillä joilla suurempi ajonopeus on liikennesääntöjen mukaan mahdollista niin mitä tekemistä sillä on tietenkin aivan erilaisen keskikaupunkiliikenteen kanssa? Ei mitään. Vähän sama jos ensin puhuttaisiin vaikkapa Black Jackin optimistrategiasta ja joku alkaisi siinä samassa yhteydessä höpöttämään pasianssista


Sillä on sillä tavalla tekemistä, että esiin tuodaan että bussit ajaisivat liian hiljaa. Silloin on luonnollista että keskustelu etenee loogisesti, kun käydään läpi, missä tällaista ilmiötä esiintyy.

Nyt korkeatasoisen keskustelun edetessä alkaa avautua että kyse on enemmän psykologiasta ja asenteista. Toisaalta myös päähänpinttymistä.

Tulin tänään päivällä 502:n kyydissä Kalliosta Perkkaalle. Hyvä, jos sillä bussilla missään tilanteessa oli mahdollista ajaa kovempaa kuin 25km/h.  Paitsi Turun moottorien alun jokainen 502 ajaa sallitulla nopeudella. Tämä kestää noin 2 minuutia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Kun puhutaan esim. HSL-alueesta, niin mikä on se nopeus, joka on tuomittavaa matelua ?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:39 ----------
> 
> Mutta - kun siellä bussin sisällä istuu, niin näkee, että bussin edessä ajaa vaikkapa raskaan liikenteen auto vähän hitaammin. Silloin siellä bussin perässä ajaessa näyttää että bussi matelee.


Kuten minä ja kaikki muut paitsi sinä olemme jo aiemmin todenneet: Matelua on se, kun bussi esim. Itäväylällä ajaa ilman mitään näkyvää syytä 40 km/h kun rajoitus on 60 km/h (todistettu useamman kerran joka kerralla eri bussin nopeusmittarista etupenkillä istuen sekä linjojen 97 ja 97V bussien perässä useamman kerran henkilöautolla ajaneena samaisen henkilöauton nopeusmittarista jonka mittarivirhe on tiedossa ja otettu huomioon, ilman että edessä olisi ollut mitään hidastavaa liikennettä eivätkä sää- ja/tai keliolosuhteet antaneet perusteltua syytä tapahtuneelle, ei edes siten että edessä olisi ollut punaiset liikennevalot -oliko riittävän perusteellisesti kerrottu, hä?).
Ja nyt en välitä tippaakaan kantakaupungin tilanteesta sillä siellä liikenneolosuhteet ovat -kuten myös olen jo aiemmin todennut- aivan erilaiset kuin täällä "periferiassa" eikä nyt ollut muutenkaan kyse tilanteesta jossa nopeusrajoituksen mukaisesti (olipa se sitten 30 km/h, 60 km/h tai vaikkapa 80 km/h) ajaminen ei nyt vaan kertakaikkiaan ole liikennemäärästä, kelistä, sääolosuhteista tai mistä tahansa muustakaan keksimästäsi syystä mahdollista, sisältäen, mutta ei rajoittuen, iltapäivän ruuhka-ajan yleiseen tilanteeseen edellä mainitsemallani Itäväylä -nimisellä tiellä Porvoon suuntaan ajettaessa jolloin tien ruuhkaisuudesta johtuen neljääkymppiä ajaminen EI johdu matelusta vaan aivan selkeästi tien ruuhkaisuuden aiheuttamasta liikenteen jonoutumisesta jolloin kyse on tietenkin täysin hyväksyttävästä tilanteesta.

PS. Voisiko joku hommata kelan kuuden tuuman rautalankaa (oli loppu tukusta) jotta saisin väännettyä asian kunnolla niille jotka eivät halua muuten ymmärtää tilannetta josta tämä keskus.... anteeksi, vänkääminen taas kerran alkoi...

PS nro 2: Haluaisin myös huomauttaa että alun alkaen tässä yhteydessä ei ollut kyse siitä, mikä on tieliikennelain tai ninkä tahansa muun vastaavan mukaisesti tuomittavaa, eli siis rangaistavaa, vaan siitä mikä on yleisesti häiritsevää. Mainittakoot myös että lakiteknisiin kysymyksiin en itse ota mitään kantaa nyt tai tulevaisuudessa koska en tunne lakia niin hyvin että katsoisin olevani siihen pätevä.

----------


## Salomaa

Siellä on ammattimies puikoissa ja hitaaseen näyttävältä ajeluun on joku syy. eikö tällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi luottaa siihen mitä ammattikuljettaja tekee ? Itäväylällä on mahdollisuus muita kaistoja pitkin ohittaa auto. Nyt tehdään kärpäsesta härkästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:30 ----------




> Onko sinulla tiedossa tapauksia, joissa Helsingin kaupunkiliikenteessä olisi annettu sakkotuomio alinopeudesta?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------
> 
>  Ja aika ihmeellistä, että entinen ammattikuljettaja käy suin päin epäilemään allekirjoittaneen ammattitaitoa. Todella surullista että tästäkin foorumista on tulossa sellainen paikka, jossa voidaan laukoa, ihmisiä tuntematta, kaikenlaista päin naamaa.
> 
> Kerrotko linkkien kera jonkin tapauksen, jossa olisi annettu sakko- tai muu tuomio alinopeudesta? Ja erityisesti siitä, että bussilla on ajettu liian alhaisella nopeudella 
> 
> En missään vaiheessa ole sanonut ajavani itse tarkoituksella alinopeudetta, vaan noudatan aina sellaista nopeutta, joka kulloinkin vallitsevissa olosuhteissa on mahdollista. Liikenneturvallisuus on aina kaikkein tärkeinä asia. Aikataulujen noudattaminen tulee vasta kolmantena asia. Mikä on toinen asia?


Ei taida tämä viesti kelvata hitaan bussin perässäajelijoille, kun tässä ammattimies perustelee hommaansa.

----------


## tkp

> Siellä on ammattimies puikoissa ja hitaaseen näyttävältä ajeluun on joku syy. eikö tällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi luottaa siihen mitä ammattikuljettaja tekee ? Itäväylällä on mahdollisuus muita kaistoja pitkin ohittaa auto. Nyt tehdään kärpäsesta härkästä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ei taida tämä viesti kelvata hitaan bussin perässäajelijoille, kun tässä ammattimies perustelee hommaansa.


Luuletko että vristo on ainut ammattikuljettaja forumilla?

----------


## Bellatrix

> Siellä on ammattimies puikoissa ja hitaaseen näyttävältä ajeluun on joku syy. eikö tällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi luottaa siihen mitä ammattikuljettaja tekee ? Itäväylällä on mahdollisuus muita kaistoja pitkin ohittaa auto. Nyt tehdään kärpäsesta härkästä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:30 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ei taida tämä viesti kelvata hitaan bussin perässäajelijoille, kun tässä ammattimies perustelee hommaansa.


Suora lainaus vristolta: "noudatan aina sellaista nopeutta, joka kulloinkin vallitsevissa olosuhteissa on mahdollista". Montako kertaa pitää toistaa että linjojen 97 ja 97V kohdalla (nyt tekisi mieli jo huutaa...) näin ei ole asia niissä tapauksissa joissa bussi matelee.  Sitäpaitsi, Itäväylä kapenee 1+1 kaistaiseksi Vartioharjuntien liittymän jälkeen eli vain vastaantulevien kaistaa myöten on mahdollista ohittaa silloin. Eli kerrankin olit oikeassa: ei kelpaa viestisi, mutta se ei liene mikään uutiskynnystä ylittävä asia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Luuletko että vristo on ainut ammattikuljettaja forumilla?


Tiedän ettei ole. Meinaatko että ne muut ammattikuskit sanoo, että ihan tahallaan tässä Itäväylällä hidastellaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:36 ----------




> Suora lainaus vristolta: "noudatan aina sellaista nopeutta, joka kulloinkin vallitsevissa olosuhteissa on mahdollista". Montako kertaa pitää toistaa että linjojen 97 ja 97V kohdalla (nyt tekisi mieli jo huutaa...) näin ei ole asia niissä tapauksissa joissa bussi matelee.  Sitäpaitsi, Itäväylä kapenee 1+1 kaistaiseksi Vartioharjuntien liittymän jälkeen eli vain vastaantulevien kaistaa myöten on mahdollista ohittaa silloin. Eli kerrankin olit oikeassa: ei kelpaa viestisi, mutta se ei liene mikään uutiskynnystä ylittävä asia.


Etkö Sinä luota ammattikuljettajaan ? Luuletko että hän muita kiusatakseen ajaa hiljaa ? Mistä syystä itse luulet ammattikuljettajan ajavan hiljaa ?

----------


## tkp

> Tiedän ettei ole. Meinaatko että ne muut ammattikuskit sanoo, että ihan tahallaan tässä Itäväylällä hidastellaan.


Tämän forumin ammattikuljettajista ei yksikään ole puolustellut nysväämistä ja tahallaan hitaasti ajamista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämän forumin ammattikuljettajista ei yksikään ole puolustellut nysväämistä ja tahallaan hitaasti ajamista.


No eivät tietenkään ole koska eivät ole sellaisesta koskaan kuullutkaan. Se että kolme tai neljä kirjoittajaa väittää nettifoorumilla jostain ongelmasta ei tarkoita sitä että kyseinen ongelma olisi todellisuudessa olemassa.

----------


## Melamies

> No eivät tietenkään ole koska eivät ole sellaisesta koskaan kuullutkaan. Se että kolme tai neljä kirjoittajaa väittää nettifoorumilla jostain ongelmasta ei tarkoita sitä että kyseinen ongelma olisi todellisuudessa olemassa.


Taisit ottaa pari saunakaljaa liikaa? Ongelmasta on aivan tarpeeksi silminnäkijälausuntoja.

----------


## tkp

> No eivät tietenkään ole koska eivät ole sellaisesta koskaan kuullutkaan. Se että kolme tai neljä kirjoittajaa väittää nettifoorumilla jostain ongelmasta ei tarkoita sitä että kyseinen ongelma olisi todellisuudessa olemassa.


Oletko kysynyt asiaa moneltakin foorumin käyttäjältä? vai onko ihan oma oletuksesi?

----------


## Salomaa

> Oletko kysynyt asiaa moneltakin foorumin käyttäjältä? vai onko ihan oma oletuksesi?


Todistustaakka on sill ä joka väittää ongelman olevan olemassa. Lähtökohtakin on aika järjetön että ruvetaan väittämään Joukkoliikennefoorumilla, että ammattikuskit ajavat huvikseen hiljaa. 

JOs joku väittää että AA-kerhoissa tarjotaan olutta ilmaiseksi, niin ensimmäinenä tulee mieleen, että mitähän esityksen esittäjän päässä liikkuu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:34 ----------




> Taisit ottaa pari saunakaljaa liikaa? Ongelmasta on aivan tarpeeksi silminnäkijälausuntoja.


Ei ole tarkasti yksilöity, vaan ovat lähinnä olettamuksia.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Tää lanka on mennyt ihan naurettavaksi. Tästä keskustelusta ovat lähteneet järki ja käytöstavat kauas livohkaan ja jengi vain ilkeilee toisilleen.

Tällaista sekoilua odottaisin suomi24:ltä tai ylikseltä, mutten jlf:ltä.

----------


## Melamies

> Tää lanka on mennyt ihan naurettavaksi. Tästä keskustelusta ovat lähteneet järki ja käytöstavat kauas livohkaan ja jengi vain ilkeilee toisilleen.
> 
> Tällaista sekoilua odottaisin suomi24:ltä tai ylikseltä, mutten jlf:ltä.


Ehkä kannattaa pyytää ylläpitoa sulkemaan käyttäjätunnus tai pari.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ehkä kannattaa pyytää ylläpitoa sulkemaan käyttäjätunnus tai pari.


Tai voitaisiin olla aikuisia ihmisiä ja olla heittämättä lisää vettä myllyyn.

----------


## citybus

> eli siinä tapauksessa olet yhtä mieltä siitä, mitä Ilta-Lehden artikkelissa lukee. Sittenhän me olemme samaa mieltä.


Emme ole. Sinä et edes tiennyt, että tieliikennelaissa on alinopeussäätelyä, kuten alla olevassa alunperin kirjoittamassasi viestissä totesit. Toki mieli näytti sitten muuttuvan.  :Laughing: 

Muistin virkistämiseksi, tässä vielä sinun käsityksesi alinopeussääntelystä; löytyvät siteeraaminani sivulta 5:




> Liikennemerkillä näytetään suurin sallittu nopeus. Se ei tarkoita sitä että merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi aina ajaa. Merkki kertoo ylärajan. *Siten koko alinopeuden käsitettä ei ole olemassakaan.* Hiljainen ajo on ympäristöystävällista ja matkustajien kannalta turvallista.





> Paljon suurempi ongelma on bussin ylinopeus. Tosin nykyään aika harvoin koska laitteisto laittaa muistiin. Helsingin katuverkossa on monin paikoin 40 ja 30/h. Ajan välillä 15 bussilla päivässä ja on se kumma kun en ole ollut liian hitaasti ajavan bussin kyydissä. Kun auto rikkontuu niin se hetkellisesti kulkee Itäväylällä 30/h mutta se on silloin yksittäistapaus. *Alinopeuden käsitettä sovelletaan suurilla valtateillä ja moottoriteillä. Mutta ei sitä Helsingin katuverkossa sovelleta.*





> Onko siellä tieliikennelaissa sana alinopeus? jos on niin missä kohtaa.? Jos ei ole niin se on harkittua käyttää muuta sanaa. *Mitä on alinopeus ? Se nimittäin ei olekaan niin selvä asia kuin ylinopeus. Siis määritelmänä.* Tästä tullaan siihen, että käsite tahallinen hidastaminen. on jotain sellaista, jost a on syytä sakottaa.


Mitä tämä on muuta kuin trollaamista?  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:17 ----------




> Todistustaakka on sill ä joka väittää ongelman olevan olemassa. Lähtökohtakin on aika järjetön että ruvetaan väittämään Joukkoliikennefoorumilla, että ammattikuskit ajavat huvikseen hiljaa.


Todista, että lähtökohta on järjetön.

----------


## Salomaa

En muuten poistele itse viestejäni koskaan. Muokata voin mutta senkin teen yleensä heti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:28 ----------




> Emme ole. Sinä et edes tiennyt, että tieliikennelaissa on alinopeussäätelyä, kuten alla olevassa alunperin kirjoittamassasi viestissä totesit. Toki mieli näytti sitten muuttuvan. 
> 
> Muistin virkistämiseksi, tässä vielä sinun käsityksesi alinopeussääntelystä; löytyvät siteeraaminani sivulta 5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bussinkuljettaja valitsee kulloisenkiin tilanteeseen sopivan ajonopeuden. Ajonopeuden säätäminen nettipalstalla on järjetöntä puuhaa.

----------


## citybus

> Bussinkuljettaja valitsee kulloisenkiin tilanteeseen sopivan ajonopeuden. Ajonopeuden säätäminen nettipalstalla on järjetöntä puuhaa.


Induktiivisella päättelyllä ei pitkälle näissä pääse. Et pääse tuhansien linja-autonkuljettajien pään sisään etkä voi siten omien arkikokemustesi ja -kuvitelmiesi perusteella tehdä päätelmää, joka kestäisi totuuden korrespondenssiteorian mukaisen kriittisen tarkastelun. Minäkin nimittäin olen ajanut joskus kymmenen vuotta sitten linjan h24 viimeisellä vuorolla ilman matkustajia ja muuta liikennettä 15-20 km/h Seurasaaressa silloisella 40 km/h alueella. Ajonopeus oli liian alhainen tuolloin voimassa olleen tieliikennelain mukaan eli ei tilanteeseen sopiva - rikos on kylläkin jo vanhentunut. Väitteesi siitä, että bussinkuljettaja valitsee kulloiseenkin tilanteeseen sopivan ajonopeuden ei siten voi olla absoluuttisesti tosi.

Muistanet Konginkankaan onnettomuuden vuodelta 2004, jossa tutkintaselostuksen mukaan molemmat ammattikuljettajat ajoivat ylinopeutta tilanteeseen verrattuna? Bussi joitakin minuutteja ennen onnettomuutta yli 30 km/h ylinopeutta ja ajoneuvoyhdistelmä rajoitinta vasten? Sopiva ajonopeus? Tuskin. Tällöinkään väitteesi ei voi olla absoluuttisesti tosi.

Ps.:  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tää lanka on mennyt ihan naurettavaksi. Tästä keskustelusta ovat lähteneet järki ja käytöstavat kauas livohkaan ja jengi vain ilkeilee toisilleen.
> 
> Tällaista sekoilua odottaisin suomi24:ltä tai ylikseltä, mutten jlf:ltä.


Äläs nyt. Ylilaudalla on hyvin asiallista joukkoliikennekeskustelua.  :Wink:

----------


## Bellatrix

> Etkö Sinä luota ammattikuljettajaan ? Luuletko että hän muita kiusatakseen ajaa hiljaa ? Mistä syystä itse luulet ammattikuljettajan ajavan hiljaa ?


1. Yleisesti ottaen luotan. Tosin elämäni varrella eteen on tullut myös tilanteita (joita en tässä lähde sen tarkemmin yksilöimään) jotka ovat olleet omiaan murentamaan kyseistä luottamuksen tunnetta.
2. En tiedä koska en ole ajatustenlukija.
3. Mitä tulee tarpeettomaan hitaasti ajamiseen niin en tiedä. Mahdollisia syitä olen siksi ihmetellytkin ja tässä keskustelussa niitä asioista perillä olevilta ihmisiltä on muutamia tullutkin (mm. työnjohdon toimintatapa) ennen kuin tämäkin keskustelu meni jonninjoutavaksi vänkäämiseksi ja p***anjauhamiseksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun se bussi siellä Itäväylällä menee 40km/h, niin kuljettaja on sen nopeuden siihen tilanteeseen katsonut sopivaksi. Bussin sisällä voi olla matkustajat mukaanlukien vanhukset, pienet lapset ja lastenvaunut selllainen tilanne että kuljettaja kyseisen kuorman ajan valitseen nopeuden 40km/h.

*Tässä ei mitään tuomittavaa eikä kielteistä eikä toisaalta aihetta nettikeskustelussa syyttelyyn.* Päinvastoin minulle se kertoo että kuljettaja suorittaa työtään vastuuntuntoisesti ja toisaalta siten miten HSL-liikennettä on ohjeistettu hoitamaan.
Me emme täällä nettikeskustelussa voi mitenkään määritellä miten ja millä perusteella kuljettajan tulisi valita ajonopeutensa.

----------


## citybus

> Kun se bussi siellä Itäväylällä menee 40km/h, niin kuljettaja on sen nopeuden siihen tilanteeseen katsonut sopivaksi. Bussin sisällä voi olla matkustajat mukaanlukien vanhukset, pienet lapset ja lastenvaunut selllainen tilanne että kuljettaja kyseisen kuorman ajan valitseen nopeuden 40km/h.
> 
> *Tässä ei mitään tuomittavaa eikä kielteistä eikä toisaalta aihetta nettikeskustelussa syyttelyyn.* Päinvastoin minulle se kertoo että kuljettaja suorittaa työtään vastuuntuntoisesti ja toisaalta siten miten HSL-liikennettä on ohjeistettu hoitamaan.
> Me emme täällä nettikeskustelussa voi mitenkään määritellä miten ja millä perusteella kuljettajan tulisi valita ajonopeutensa.


Väärin. Jos kuljettajalla on jokin tilanne, joka vaatii hänen huomionsa, hänen täytyy *pysäyttää auto turvalliseen paikkaan*. Muu vaarantaa yleisesti liikenneturvallisuutta. Jos bussi ajaa Itäväylällä 40 km/h olosuhteissa, jotka sallivat suurimman sallitun ajonopeuden käytön, on erittäin suuri vaara, että nopeusrajoituksen mukaan ajava henkilö ei havaitse riittävän ajoissa tätä vaaratilannetta vaan aiheutuu onnettomuus. Tätä varten meillä on alinopeuden kieltävää sääntelyä tieliikennelaista (jos et nyt sitä vielä ole tajunnut). 

Minulla on ollut ajamassani bussissa häiriköitä ja tappeluita, mutta ne on hoidettu pysähdyksissä eikä alinopeutta ajaen. Seisomakuormat on hoidettu ilman loukkaantumisia ajamalla ennakoiden muttei hidastellen. Kuljettaja ajaa autoa eikä toimi portsarina, vahtimestaria, poliisina ja tuomarina samaan aikaan. 

On joutavaa länkytystä sinulta sekoittaa ketjun alkuperäinen aihe, Nobinan kuskien hidastelu, näihin perstuntumalta keskittyihin esimerkkeihisi, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä vastuullisen ammattikuljettajan työskentelyn kanssa.

----------


## vristo

Mä en sano tähän enää muuta kuin, että tervetuloa kouluttautumaan linja-autonkuljettajan vaativaan ammattiin. Halukkaita tuntuu olevan monia. 

Itse mitä olen Nobinan busseilla matkustanut (mm. Vihdintien linjoilla) ja tehnyt töitä Nobinan kollegoiden kanssa (olin töissä aikanaan Concordia Bus Finlandilla) sekä ajanut heidän kanssaan samoja reittikatuja, voin sanoa, ettei heidän työskentelytavoissaan ole ollut mitään eroa muihin verrattuna. Itseasiassa muistan erään kerran kun olen tullut Elielinaukiolta kotiini Vihdintien busseilla, juuri Nobinan kyydissä on saanut ihan parasta mahdollista matkustusmukavuutta. Ihan muutama viikko sitten tulin kotiini Nobinan autolla 943 (teli-Volvo 8908LE) ja oli todella laadukasta kyytiä. Tasaista, varmaa ja miellyttävää.

----------


## Salomaa

Arvostettu ammattikuljettaja käytti puheenvuoron, jossa oli myönteinen sävy. Niinkuin olen kertonut, niin teen joskus 15 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä. Seuraavat asiat ovat voimassa:

1. asiansa osaavat kuljettajat
2. nykyaikainen miellyttävä vähäpäästöinen kalusto
3. hyvin suunnitellut linjat
4. kohtuuhintainen kyyti saatuun palveluun nähden
5. toimiva ja jatkuvasti kehittyvä pysäkki-informaatio
(listaa voisi jatkaa, mutta nämä tulivat ensinnä mieleen)

HSL lähetti ainakin minulle sähköpostiin kyselyn, jossa tiedusteltiin matkustajien näkemyksiä HSL-liikenteessä. Kyselyn analysointi aikanaan auttaa kehittämään joukkoliikennettä. Vastatkaa tekin kyselyyn Bellatrikx,Citybuss, tkp jne.

----------


## Hape

Vastaamiseen menee vain kymmenkunta minuuttia. Suosittelen vastaamista.

----------


## Melamies

> Arvostettu ammattikuljettaja käytti puheenvuoron, jossa oli myönteinen sävy.


Samaa mieltä kanssasi oleva ammattikuljettaja on siis sinun arvostamasi. Eipä yllätä. Itsekin arvostan häntä, mutta myös muita täällä olevia ammattikuljettajia.

----------


## fani

> Arvostettu ammattikuljettaja käytti puheenvuoron, jossa oli myönteinen sävy. Niinkuin olen kertonut, niin teen joskus 15 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä. Seuraavat asiat ovat voimassa:
> 
> 1. asiansa osaavat kuljettajat
> 2. nykyaikainen miellyttävä vähäpäästöinen kalusto
> 3. hyvin suunnitellut linjat
> 4. kohtuuhintainen kyyti saatuun palveluun nähden
> 5. toimiva ja jatkuvasti kehittyvä pysäkki-informaatio
> (listaa voisi jatkaa, mutta nämä tulivat ensinnä mieleen)
> 
> HSL lähetti ainakin minulle sähköpostiin kyselyn, jossa tiedusteltiin matkustajien näkemyksiä HSL-liikenteessä. Kyselyn analysointi aikanaan auttaa kehittämään joukkoliikennettä. Vastatkaa tekin kyselyyn Bellatrikx,Citybuss, tkp jne.


On se vaan niin raivostuttavaa kun yksi keskustelija jatkuvasti aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia muille todella ala-arvoisella keskustelulla. Suosittelisin vahvasti poistumaan tältä foorumilta ja menemään vaikka sinne Suomi24:lle. Keskustelun taso siellä vastaa paremmin omaasi kuin täällä. Se, että on joukkoliikenteen kannattaja ei tarkoita sitä, että pitäisi sulkea silmänsä joukkoliikenteen ongelmilta ja niiltä ongelmilta joita se aiheuttaa. Jos todellakin teet 15 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä ja kaikki hyvän joukkoliikenteen kriteerit täyttyy (omasi ja ne kaikki yleiset jutut) niin suosittelisin vahvasti lottoamista, koska tuon todennäköisyys on niin pieni. Ja rehellisesti sanoen en todellakaan luota tuohon arvioon.

Itse voin sanoa näin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä ja henkilöauton ratin takaa seuranneena pari näkemystä. ajan ja liikun merkittävän paljon keskivertoihmiseen nähden ja kohtaamisia tulee siis useita kymmeniä päivässä bussien kanssa. Suurin osa linja-auton kuljettajista tosiaan ajaa ihan hyvin ja suurinpirtein määrättyä nopeutta, MUTTA ei ole yhden, eikä edes aina kahden käden sormilla laskettavissa kuinka monta kertaa päivässä olen bussin takana kiroamassa, että miksei se aja edes melkein sitä nopeutta jota saisi ajaa. Suuri osa kohtaamisista on ollut Nobinan bussien kanssa johtuen pääasiassa siitä, että ajan paljon sijainneissa joissa Nobinan autoja näkee/näki eniten, mutta tietysti muidenkin yhtiöiden kuljettajat tälläista tekee, sitä pääsen vain vähän harvemmin todistamaan.

Todellakin hyvin monesti kuljettajalla ei ole mitään pätevää syytä ajaa alle nopeusrajoituksen. Se on tullut huomattua niin bussin kyydissä kuin perässä ajaneenakin. Se, että ollaan etuajassa aikataulusta ei nimittäin oikeuta yhtään mitään - silloin jäädään vaikka pysäkille odottelemaan. Sekään ei ole pätevä syy, että yritetään ajaa taloudellisesti, eikä sekään, että kyydissä on vanhuksia. Nimittäin jos osaa ajaa niin ei ne vanhukset tai ketkä ikinä siellä kaadu tai lyö päätään. Taloudelliseen ajotapaan ei kuulu liikenteen turha vaarantaminen. Ja ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja EI aja sitä alinopeutta paitsi jos keliolosuhteet edellyttävät tai edelläoleva ajaa. Jos sisällä bussissa tapahtuu katastrofi niin toki tilannearvion mukaan seuraavalle pysäkille tai turvalliseen paikkaan tien sivuun selvittämään ongelma, mutta kun siellä bussissa ei oikeastaan koskaan tapahdu mitään sellaista, että pitäisi ajaa 30kmh 60-alueella - ja kyllä, olen todistanut tälläista todella monta kertaa.

Nobinan huono maine taitaa tosiaankin johtua siitä, että kalusto oli ennen varsin ala-arvoisessa kunnossa (edellisten liikennöitsien nimillä ja nykyisen yhtiön alkuaikoina). Nyt kalusto on parantunut todella paljon siihen nähden mitä se joskus oli, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan esimerkiksi vanhemman pään kalusto on aika heikossa hapessa muihin liikennöitsijöihin verrattuna. Lisäksi pari vuotta vanhojen bussien ulkoinen olemus ei vastaa ihan käsitystäni siitä millaisia niiden pitäisi olla. Kuljettajien ajotavat ja ammattitaitoisuus on vain yksi asia, joka muodostaa kuvan yhtiöstä ja kun muita pieniä asioita kasautuu siihen päälle niin on jo kaikki ainekset maineen huononemiseen.

On kuljettajia, jotka erottuvat edukseen ja on kuljettajia, jotka erottuvat negatiivisessa mielessä ja on kuljettajia, joista ei ole sen puoleen hyvää tai pahaa sanottavaa. Joukkoliikenne ei toimi täydellisesti vaikka siinä kuplassa elätkin. Lopeta trollaaminen täällä ja argumentoi ihmisten kanssa jotka jaksavat tuollaista.

----------


## Rehtori

> On se vaan niin raivostuttavaa kun yksi keskustelija...


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Valitettavasti trolli sai todennäköisesti tyydytyksen viestistäsi, ymmärsi onnistuneensa. On tietysti pieni mahdollisuus, että Salomaa elää ihan oikeasti jonkinlaisessa kuplassa, josta ei pysty maailmaa sen ulkopuolella ilman ennakkoasenteita arvioimaan. Uskon kuitenkin että ihan vaan trollista on kyse. Jotta keskustelun laatu säilyy foorumilla, banni olisi paikallaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> On se vaan niin raivostuttavaa kun yksi keskustelija jatkuvasti aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia muille todella ala-arvoisella keskustelulla. Suosittelisin vahvasti poistumaan tältä foorumilta ja menemään vaikka sinne Suomi24:lle. Keskustelun taso siellä vastaa paremmin omaasi kuin täällä. Se, että on joukkoliikenteen kannattaja ei tarkoita sitä, että pitäisi sulkea silmänsä joukkoliikenteen ongelmilta ja niiltä ongelmilta joita se aiheuttaa. Jos todellakin teet 15 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä ja kaikki hyvän joukkoliikenteen kriteerit täyttyy (omasi ja ne kaikki yleiset jutut) niin suosittelisin vahvasti lottoamista, koska tuon todennäköisyys on niin pieni. Ja rehellisesti sanoen en todellakaan luota tuohon arvioon.
> 
> Itse voin sanoa näin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä ja henkilöauton ratin takaa seuranneena pari näkemystä. ajan ja liikun merkittävän paljon keskivertoihmiseen nähden ja kohtaamisia tulee siis useita kymmeniä päivässä bussien kanssa. Suurin osa linja-auton kuljettajista tosiaan ajaa ihan hyvin ja suurinpirtein määrättyä nopeutta, MUTTA ei ole yhden, eikä edes aina kahden käden sormilla laskettavissa kuinka monta kertaa päivässä olen bussin takana kiroamassa, että miksei se aja edes melkein sitä nopeutta jota saisi ajaa. Suuri osa kohtaamisista on ollut Nobinan bussien kanssa johtuen pääasiassa siitä, että ajan paljon sijainneissa joissa Nobinan autoja näkee/näki eniten, mutta tietysti muidenkin yhtiöiden kuljettajat tälläista tekee, sitä pääsen vain vähän harvemmin todistamaan.
> 
> Todellakin hyvin monesti kuljettajalla ei ole mitään pätevää syytä ajaa alle nopeusrajoituksen. Se on tullut huomattua niin bussin kyydissä kuin perässä ajaneenakin. Se, että ollaan etuajassa aikataulusta ei nimittäin oikeuta yhtään mitään - silloin jäädään vaikka pysäkille odottelemaan. Sekään ei ole pätevä syy, että yritetään ajaa taloudellisesti, eikä sekään, että kyydissä on vanhuksia. Nimittäin jos osaa ajaa niin ei ne vanhukset tai ketkä ikinä siellä kaadu tai lyö päätään. Taloudelliseen ajotapaan ei kuulu liikenteen turha vaarantaminen. Ja ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja EI aja sitä alinopeutta paitsi jos keliolosuhteet edellyttävät tai edelläoleva ajaa. Jos sisällä bussissa tapahtuu katastrofi niin toki tilannearvion mukaan seuraavalle pysäkille tai turvalliseen paikkaan tien sivuun selvittämään ongelma, mutta kun siellä bussissa ei oikeastaan koskaan tapahdu mitään sellaista, että pitäisi ajaa 30kmh 60-alueella - ja kyllä, olen todistanut tälläista todella monta kertaa.
> 
> Nobinan huono maine taitaa tosiaankin johtua siitä, että kalusto oli ennen varsin ala-arvoisessa kunnossa (edellisten liikennöitsien nimillä ja nykyisen yhtiön alkuaikoina). Nyt kalusto on parantunut todella paljon siihen nähden mitä se joskus oli, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan esimerkiksi vanhemman pään kalusto on aika heikossa hapessa muihin liikennöitsijöihin verrattuna. Lisäksi pari vuotta vanhojen bussien ulkoinen olemus ei vastaa ihan käsitystäni siitä millaisia niiden pitäisi olla. Kuljettajien ajotavat ja ammattitaitoisuus on vain yksi asia, joka muodostaa kuvan yhtiöstä ja kun muita pieniä asioita kasautuu siihen päälle niin on jo kaikki ainekset maineen huononemiseen.
> 
> On kuljettajia, jotka erottuvat edukseen ja on kuljettajia, jotka erottuvat negatiivisessa mielessä ja on kuljettajia, joista ei ole sen puoleen hyvää tai pahaa sanottavaa. Joukkoliikenne ei toimi täydellisesti vaikka siinä kuplassa elätkin. Lopeta trollaaminen täällä ja argumentoi ihmisten kanssa jotka jaksavat tuollaista.


eikö se olisi reilua sanoa mikä Nobinan auto, millä linjalla ja milloin. Silloin kuljettaja saisi mahdollisuuden edes kertoa mistä oli kysymys. Tai liikennöitsijän edustaja. Yhtään hidastelun aiheuttajaa  ei ole täällä yksilöity. Epäreilua syyttää kun ei sitten kuitenkaan suostuta täsmentämään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:58 ----------




> Jos joku ilmoittaisi hätäkeskukseen itäväylällä matelevasta bussista niin poliisin olisi pakko tarkistaa tilanne. Olisiko se sitten huomautus tai sakko kuljettajalle niin olisi varmaan tilannekohtaista. Kuten ylen uutisesta käy ilmi sakkoja alinopeudesta annetaan noin 10 kpl vuodessa. Varmaankin kaikki tilanteet olleet sellaisia joissa poliisipartio on itse huomannut hitaasti ajavan ajoneuvon. Eipä noista juuri kukaan soittele hätäkeskukseen. Niistä mennää ohi ja unohdetaan koko asia. Kuten vaikkapa siitä matelevasta nobinasta ja kirotaan joukkoliikennettä että se on hidas ja aina tiellä.


Onko joku järki soittaa hätäkeskukseen hitaasti ajavasta bussista. Poliisi ei lähde tuollaisen ilmoitukseen reagoimaan, joten tässäkin levitetään väärää tietoa. Hätäkeskuspäivystäjä sanoo soittajalle että elä ota paiseita bussista ja sulkee puhelun. Jollain toisella soittajalla saattaa olla todellinen hätä.

----------


## tkp

> Onko joku järki soittaa hätäkeskukseen hitaasti ajavasta bussista. Poliisi ei lähde tuollaisen ilmoitukseen reagoimaan, joten tässäkin levitetään väärää tietoa. Hätäkeskuspäivystäjä sanoo soittajalle että elä ota paiseita bussista ja sulkee puhelun. Jollain toisella soittajalla saattaa olla todellinen hätä.


Kas tulihan se päivän huumori(trolli)pläjäys sieltä. Mahdat olla hätäkeskuksessa töissä kun noin hyvin tiedät että miten siellä mihinkin ilmoitukseen reagoidaan  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

> Kas tulihan se päivän huumori(trolli)pläjäys sieltä. Mahdat olla hätäkeskuksessa töissä kun noin hyvin tiedät että miten siellä mihinkin ilmoitukseen reagoidaan


Otapa kantaa itse asiaan. Olet siis edelleen sitä mieltä että hitaasti ajavasta bussista voi/kannattaa tehdä ilmoitus hätäkeskukseen ?

----------


## fani

> Otapa kantaa itse asiaan. Olet siis edelleen sitä mieltä että hitaasti ajavasta bussista voi/kannattaa soittaa hätäkeskukseen ?


Se nyt tässä ei ole mitenkään relevanttia vaan se, että joku tietty osa kuskeista ajaa joko silloin tällöin tai aina nopeuden kannalta kyseenalaisella tavalla ja se vaikuttaa mm. yhtiön ja suuremmassa mittakaavassa myös joukkoliikenteen imagoon.

----------


## Salomaa

> Se nyt tässä ei ole mitenkään relevanttia vaan se, että joku tietty osa kuskeista ajaa joko silloin tällöin tai aina nopeuden kannalta kyseenalaisella tavalla ja se vaikuttaa mm. yhtiön ja suuremmassa mittakaavassa myös joukkoliikenteen imagoon.


Ei se nyt näin mene että varsin oleellinen kysymys sivuutetaan muuttamalla puheenaihetta. Kyllä hätäkeskukseen soittamisen syy on ihan asiallinen keskustelunaihe joka kannattaa käydä läpi. Hätäkeskukseen soitetaan turhia puheluita ja voimme ainakin lyhyesti sivuta kyseistä tkp:n esitystä.

----------


## citybus

> Ei se nyt näin mene että varsin oleellinen kysymys sivuutetaan muuttamalla puheenaihetta. Kyllä hätäkeskukseen soittamisen syy on ihan asiallinen keskustelunaihe joka kannattaa käydä läpi. Hätäkeskukseen soitetaan turhia puheluita ja voimme ainakin lyhyesti sivuta kyseistä tkp:n esitystä.


Ihan oikeasti.  :Laughing:  Tämä sun trollaamisesi alkaa saada jo ihan hervottomia piirteitä  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ja seuraavaksi... sivutkaamme lyhyesti kyseistä esitystä!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

itse asiasta puhumisen sijaan voitte keskittyä minun mollaamiseen, mutta se ei kuitenkaan muuta tkp:n tekemää lipsausta. Hätäkeskuspäivystäjä sanoisi bussin nopeudesta valittavalle soittajalle että kyseessä ei ole hätä ja siten kyseinen puhelu ei kuulu hätäkeskukseen.

tkp väitti että poliisilla oli velvollisuus tarkistaa asia. Väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Epäasiallinen puhelu päättyy siihen kun hätäkeskuspäivystäjä súlkee puhelimen kun on ensin sanonut että soitto ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.

----------


## citybus

> itse asiasta puhumisen sijaan voitte keskittyä minun mollaamiseen, mutta se ei kuitenkaan muuta tkp:n tekemää lipsausta. Hätäkeskuspäivystäjä sanoisi bussin nopeudesta valittavalle soittajalle että kyseessä ei ole hätä ja siten kyseinen puhelu ei kuulu hätäkeskukseen.
> 
> tkp väitti että poliisilla oli velvollisuus tarkistaa asia. Väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Epäasiallinen puhelu päättyy siihen kun hätäkeskuspäivystäjä súlkee puhelimen kun on ensin sanonut että soitto ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.


Missä näin väitettiin? Laitatko sitaatin.

----------


## Salomaa

*Tässä tkp:n viesti #72 kokonaisuudessaan:*




> Jos joku ilmoittaisi hätäkeskukseen itäväylällä matelevasta bussista niin poliisin olisi pakko tarkistaa tilanne. Olisiko se sitten huomautus tai sakko kuljettajalle niin olisi varmaan tilannekohtaista. Kuten ylen uutisesta käy ilmi sakkoja alinopeudesta annetaan noin 10 kpl vuodessa. Varmaankin kaikki tilanteet olleet sellaisia joissa poliisipartio on itse huomannut hitaasti ajavan ajoneuvon. Eipä noista juuri kukaan soittele hätäkeskukseen. Niistä mennää ohi ja unohdetaan koko asia. Kuten vaikkapa siitä matelevasta nobinasta ja kirotaan joukkoliikennettä että se on hidas ja aina tiellä.
> 
> 
> 
> Mistä olet saanut päähäsi että peräänajaja olisi aina syyllinen?
> 
> https://www.ts.fi/teemat/auto+ja+lii...aina+syyllinen

----------


## tlajunen

> Siellä on ammattimies puikoissa ja hitaaseen näyttävältä ajeluun on joku syy. eikö tällä joukkoliikennefoorumilla kannattaisi luottaa siihen mitä ammattikuljettaja tekee ?


Mutta toisaalla:




> Tässä muutama päivä sitten 345:n kuski jätti pysähtymättä kahdelle perättäiselle pysäkille. Matkustaja painoivat nappia hyvissä ajoin ennen pysäkkiä. tämä oli kyllä huippusuoritus, kun samassa asiassa töpätään kaksi kertaa viiden minuutin sisällä. Vähän tuli huoli kuljettajan kunnosta.


Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että havaintojen luotettavuus ammattimiesten toiminnasta riippuu siitä, onko havainnon tehnyt Salomaa vai joku muu.

----------


## tkp

> itse asiasta puhumisen sijaan voitte keskittyä minun mollaamiseen, mutta se ei kuitenkaan muuta tkp:n tekemää lipsausta. Hätäkeskuspäivystäjä sanoisi bussin nopeudesta valittavalle soittajalle että kyseessä ei ole hätä ja siten kyseinen puhelu ei kuulu hätäkeskukseen.
> 
> tkp väitti että poliisilla oli velvollisuus tarkistaa asia. Väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Epäasiallinen puhelu päättyy siihen kun hätäkeskuspäivystäjä súlkee puhelimen kun on ensin sanonut että soitto ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.


Näin varmasti tapahtuisi salomaan mielikuvitusmaailmassa. Mutta oikeassa elämässä hätäkeskus välittää ilmoituksen poliisille riippumatta siitä onko ilmoituksen kohde ammattikuljettaja linja-auton ratissa vai tavallainen tallaaja corollan ratin takana. 

Rehtorin viestissä mainuttu kupla jonka sisällä eletään alkaa tuntumaan todennäköiseltä vaihtoehdolta

----------


## Tarkastaja

Hohhoijakkaa.. piti käydä katsomassa josko tänne olisi tullut jotain uutta mutta viestitolkulla samaa itäväylä-jauhantaa päivästä toiseen...

----------


## citybus

> Hohhoijakkaa.. piti käydä katsomassa josko tänne olisi tullut jotain uutta mutta viestitolkulla samaa itäväylä-jauhantaa päivästä toiseen...


Nythän sinulla olisi ollut mahtava tilaisuus laittaa keskustelu kertarysäyksellä urilleen, mutta jätit sen tilaisuuden sitten käyttämättä 😅

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta toisaalla:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että havaintojen luotettavuus ammattimiesten toiminnasta riippuu siitä, onko havainnon tehnyt Salomaa vai joku muu.


Niinkuin mainitsin niin HSL-n harjoittamaan liikenteeseen olen tyytyväinen ja toin esille aiemmin viisi seikkaa miksi olen tyytyväinen. Joskus sattuu poikkeus, joka sekin minulla vaatii perustellun kynnyksen että viitsin siitä kirjoittaa tänne. Kuljettajan perustehtävään kuuluva pysähtymismerkin huomioiminen ja matkustajan jättäminen pysäkille on sellainen seikka, joka on harvinainen, mutta sitä sattuu silloin tällöin. Tässä kynnys ylittyi selvästi kun kuljettaja teki saman virheen kaksi kertaa peräkkäin. Mainitsin linja ja syytä olisi ollut mainita myös kellonaika ja paikka. Jos ammattikuljettaja lukee tämän niin hän voisi kertoa meille muille, mistä tällainen voisi johtua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 25.08.2020 klo 00:03 ---------- Previous Post was on 24.08.2020 at 23:54 ----------




> Näin varmasti tapahtuisi salomaan mielikuvitusmaailmassa. Mutta oikeassa elämässä hätäkeskus välittää ilmoituksen poliisille riippumatta siitä onko ilmoituksen kohde ammattikuljettaja linja-auton ratissa vai tavallainen tallaaja corollan ratin takana. 
> 
> Rehtorin viestissä mainuttu kupla jonka sisällä eletään alkaa tuntumaan todennäköiseltä vaihtoehdolta


Mulla on tästä toisenlaista kokemusta ja tietoa. Ilmoitin että pihassamme on käynnissä auto, josta puuttuu kilvet. Päässäni liikkui sillä hetkellä että kilvettömällä autolla liikkuva on siinä määrin välinpitämätön, että liikenteeseen lähtiessään toimii vastuuttomasti ja siten aiheuttaa vaaraa muille tielläliikkujille.

Hätäkeskuspäivystäjä näki tilanteen toisin. Hän kertoi että tehtävä kuuluu liikennevalvonnan piiriin eikä siten ole syytä tällaisessa asiassa soittaa hätäkeskukseen. Tajusin asian itsekin myöhemmin - kukaan ei ollut välittömässä vaarassa. Tilanne on rinnastettava jos nyt joku soittaisi hätäkeskukseen hitaasti liikkuvasta bussista, niin hätäkeskuspäivystäjä ilmoittaisi soittajalle että kyseinen havainto ei ole perusteltu hätäkeskukseen soittamiseen. Hätäkeskuspäivystäjän työtehtäviin kuuluu tarpeettomien puhelujen seulominen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:03 ----------




> Nythän sinulla olisi ollut mahtava tilaisuus laittaa keskustelu kertarysäyksellä urilleen, mutta jätit sen tilaisuuden sitten käyttämättä 😅


Saa tosiaan tuoda uutta näkökulmaa kehään, jolloin itse asiasta puhuminen lisääntyisi ja kanssakeskustelijoiden leimaaminen jäisi vähemmälle.

----------


## canis lupus

Pakko kommentoida tähän että tuskin kukaan kuljettaja tarkoituksella ajaa 40 kmh 80 alueella? Ette näe tilannetta niin ei kannata heti tuomita. Toki jos tahalteen ilman syytä matelee on se väärin, ehdottomasti. Olen itsekin n. 30 kmh ajanut linja-autolla Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin Martinlaaksosta asti Ruskeasuolle koska autossa oli moottorivika eikä kovempaa päästänyt ajaa. Tokin tämän varmasti ymmärsi matkustajatkin kun summeri huutaa niin että korvissa soi mutta kanssa-autoilijat saattoivat paheksua tietämättä asiasta mitään

Nobinalla kalusto on keskimäärin huonommassa kunnossa kuin muilla liikennöitsijöillä. Mahdollisesti tässä voi olla osasyy miksi juuri Nobinan auto on aina se joka matelee. Näiden vanhojen autojen kanssa saa oikeasti välillä ajaa jopa 400 metriä kickdown pohjassa että päästään siihen 60 vauhtiin

----------


## citybus

> Saa tosiaan tuoda uutta näkökulmaa kehään, jolloin itse asiasta puhuminen lisääntyisi ja kanssakeskustelijoiden leimaaminen jäisi vähemmälle.


Sanopa muuta! Otetaan tähän sinun oma vastauksesi minulle tuolta muutama sivu taaksepäin!




> Tässä nähdään hyvin kuka käyttää joukkoliikennettä ja kuka katselee asioita yksityisauton ratin takaa.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Rekkakuski

Ompas täällä tullut juttua matelusta.
Sanotaan nyt vielä että johtuu taloudellisuusmittarista, ei autojen kunnosta.
80kmh alueella menee siten että kaasu pois ehkä kilometri ennen pysäkkiä.
Nobinalla onkin tunnettu huulenheitto kuskia vaihdettaessa että kuljettaja ilmoittaa ettei jarrut toimi kunnolla.
Toinen siihen että ei haittaa kun ei niitä saa käyttää muutenkaan...
Huvittaa hiukan puhe ammattikuljettajista.
Nobinalla sanoisin ammattikuljettajia ehkä 10%, miten itse koen käsitteen. En tosin usko että muissakaan firmoissa on paljon paremmin.
Vähänkun takseissa. Luin taannoin muistaakseni lähitaksin johtajan haastattelun jossä päivitteli että kuljettajat eivät osaa liikennemerkkejä.
Nobinalla jokunen vuosi sitten oli peltikolareita niin paljon etteivät ehtineet tehdä määräaikaishuoltoja.
Miksi tuntuu että aina tapahtuu nobinalle on tauottomat päivät, muissa lafkoissa ei tietääkseni ole ihan samaa. Ainakaan pk-seudulla.
Koulutetaan b-kortillinen kuljettaja bussin rattiin ja ajamaan jokapäivä 4-5t putkeen niin sattuuhan siinä.
Tutkimusten mukaan ihmisen kognitiiviset kyvyt heikkenevät 3 tunnin jälkeen. 
Tämän takia yleensä on kahvitauot varsinkin tarkkuutta vaativissa tehtävissä.
Mainitaan nyt vielä että jos nobinalla safkis alkaa varikolla, pitää ruokatauon aikana etsiä seuraava auto varikolta.
Tarkoittaa 30min safkis on käytännössä 25min.
Jokainen voi kokeilla ehtiikö syödä.
Tässä siis syitä suurille kolarimäärille ja vahingoille mitä lehdistäkin näkee.
Kuljettajat ei sen huonompia ole nobinalla, eikä ole kyse kansalaisuuksista millään tavoin.
Sama se tosin on E-kortissa, sen pystyy nykyään ajamaan suoraan B-kortilla. Ei enää vaadita 2 vuoden ajokokemusta raskaalla kalustolla.
Ammattikuljettaja nimitys kokenut inflaation.

----------


## Salomaa

"Ammattikuljettajat" olisivat saaneet tulla aikaisemminkin mukaan tähän keskusteluun. Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan. Mielenkiintoista uutta tietoa, joista monesta saisi ihan oman ketjunkin. 

Tähän ajonopeuskeskusteluun toisin uuden pointin nopeuksien tallentamisesta. Sen tiedän että esim rekka-autoissa on ajopiirturijärjestelmä ollut vuosikausia. Onkos busseissa vastaavaa järjestelmää, josta nähdään autossa käytetty nopeus joka hetkeltä ? Jos on niin silloinhan helppo nähdä, jos kuski on jostain syystä ajanut hiljempaa. Jos sama kuski toistuvasti ajaa hiljempaa, niin esimieshän voi kysyä syytä tähän.

Voisi maallikkona olettaa, kun siellä bussissa näkyy olevan kaikenlaista vimpainta ja hilavitkutinta, niin nykytekniikanlla myös ajonopeudet taltioidaan. Vaan kuinka mahtaa olla ?

----------


## zige94

> Tästä ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Vaatimuksissa näkyy se, että liikenteen kilpailutus ja/tai yhteiskunnan itse suorittama bussien hankkiminen on vähitellen laajentunut ulospäin, eikä kalustovaatimuksia ole pohdittu. Esimerkiksi linjojen 785, 787 ja 788 perusversiot ja 786 on linjoja, joilla näkisin mielellään käytettävän turistibusseja. Ensin hyötyy ajallisesti siitä, kun voi ajaa 100 km/h Käpylästä Korson liittymään, ja tämän jälkeen loppumatka Pornaisten kk:lle, Halkiaan, Pihlajamäkeen, Järvenpäähän tai Porvooseen on melkein kokonaan maantieajoa, jossa turistibussi tuntuu miellyttävämmältä kuin kaupunkibussi; ajoa taajama-alueella on hyvin vähän. 
> 
> Sitten en ole itse nähnyt turvavyöllä varustettuja kaupunkibusseja Suomessa, mutta käsitykseni mukaan kaupunkibussista tulee satasen bussi, jos siinä on turvavyöt ja penkit ulottuu pään taakse, ja tällaisilla voisi olla perusteltua ajaa linjaa 213 Tuomarilan liittymään, linjaa 643 Hyrylään ja linjaa 731 Korson liittymään. Voidaan sekä puikkelehtia taajamassa että ajaa pitkän matkaa 100 km/h.


Itse noita Sipoon linjoja ajaneena voin sanoa et isoimmat palautteen aiheet tulevat matkustajilta turvavyöttömyydestä sekä "matelusta" moottoritiellä, kun yhdistelmäajoneuvotkin ajamat ohitse. Ja kyllä, olen ihan samaa mieltä et autojen pitäisi olla enemmän turistimallia. Toki joo matalalattiaa, mutta esim. turvavöiden kera. Penkithän ovat jo "puolituristi" mallia suurimmassa osassa autoista vai miksikä niitä nyt sanotaankaan. Toki mm. kun jatketaan Nikkilästä Pornaisiin niin nopeudet on pienemmän kuin moottoritiellä ja etenkään Linnanpellon jälkeen ei edes nopeusrajoituksen mukaista 60 km/h pysty ajelemaan kovinkaan pitkiä matkoja kohti Pornaisia tien mutkaisuuden vuoksi. Mutta turvavyövaatimuksesta oon ehdottomasti sitä mieltä et pitäisi olla olemassa Sipoon liikenteessä. Tosin eipä sitä ole tuossa uudessa kilpailutuksessakaan, koska HSL...

----------


## LimoSWN

> Pakko kommentoida tähän että tuskin kukaan kuljettaja tarkoituksella ajaa 40 kmh 80 alueella? Ette näe tilannetta niin ei kannata heti tuomita. Toki jos tahalteen ilman syytä matelee on se väärin, ehdottomasti. Olen itsekin n. 30 kmh ajanut linja-autolla Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin Martinlaaksosta asti Ruskeasuolle koska autossa oli moottorivika eikä kovempaa päästänyt ajaa. Tokin tämän varmasti ymmärsi matkustajatkin kun summeri huutaa niin että korvissa soi mutta kanssa-autoilijat saattoivat paheksua tietämättä asiasta mitään
> 
> Nobinalla kalusto on keskimäärin huonommassa kunnossa kuin muilla liikennöitsijöillä. Mahdollisesti tässä voi olla osasyy miksi juuri Nobinan auto on aina se joka matelee. Näiden vanhojen autojen kanssa saa oikeasti välillä ajaa jopa 400 metriä kickdown pohjassa että päästään siihen 60 vauhtiin


Tämä tosiaan Länsiväylällä aikanaan kuvattu. 
Se pahamaineinen Volvo kello kilkattaa, 
Vauhtia pitäisi saada, mutta..
https://youtu.be/AFaeezGiWGc

----------


## zige94

> Tiedän ettei ole. Meinaatko että ne muut ammattikuskit sanoo, että ihan tahallaan tässä Itäväylällä hidastellaan.





> No eivät tietenkään ole koska eivät ole sellaisesta koskaan kuullutkaan. Se että kolme tai neljä kirjoittajaa väittää nettifoorumilla jostain ongelmasta ei tarkoita sitä että kyseinen ongelma olisi todellisuudessa olemassa.


Enkö minä ole niin sanonut? Ja tietääkseni jonkin sortin ammattikuljettaja taidan olla kun työsopimuksessakin ammattinimike on "linja-autonkuljettaja. Ehkä sitten valehtelenkin joko hidastelusta tai ammattinimikkeestä...




> Kun se bussi siellä Itäväylällä menee 40km/h, niin kuljettaja on sen nopeuden siihen tilanteeseen katsonut sopivaksi. Bussin sisällä voi olla matkustajat mukaanlukien vanhukset, pienet lapset ja lastenvaunut selllainen tilanne että kuljettaja kyseisen kuorman ajan valitseen nopeuden 40km/h.
> 
> *Tässä ei mitään tuomittavaa eikä kielteistä eikä toisaalta aihetta nettikeskustelussa syyttelyyn.* Päinvastoin minulle se kertoo että kuljettaja suorittaa työtään vastuuntuntoisesti ja toisaalta siten miten HSL-liikennettä on ohjeistettu hoitamaan.
> Me emme täällä nettikeskustelussa voi mitenkään määritellä miten ja millä perusteella kuljettajan tulisi valita ajonopeutensa.


Toistan ainoastaan kerran tämän enään, pari kertaa jo tähän ketjuun saman asian kommentoinut. Jaetaan Nobinan linjojen kanssa useita yhteisiä reittiosuuksia ja reitistä, päivistä ja autoista riippumatta tarpeetonta hidastelua näkyy jatkuvasti, päivästä toiseen. Yksi syy tähän on saatu jo, joka on vihreä matka ja jarrujen käytön välttäminen yli 30km/h nopeuksissa.




> Väärin. Jos kuljettajalla on jokin tilanne, joka vaatii hänen huomionsa, hänen täytyy *pysäyttää auto turvalliseen paikkaan*. Muu vaarantaa yleisesti liikenneturvallisuutta. Jos bussi ajaa Itäväylällä 40 km/h olosuhteissa, jotka sallivat suurimman sallitun ajonopeuden käytön, on erittäin suuri vaara, että nopeusrajoituksen mukaan ajava henkilö ei havaitse riittävän ajoissa tätä vaaratilannetta vaan aiheutuu onnettomuus. Tätä varten meillä on alinopeuden kieltävää sääntelyä tieliikennelaista (jos et nyt sitä vielä ole tajunnut). 
> 
> Minulla on ollut ajamassani bussissa häiriköitä ja tappeluita, mutta ne on hoidettu pysähdyksissä eikä alinopeutta ajaen. Seisomakuormat on hoidettu ilman loukkaantumisia ajamalla ennakoiden muttei hidastellen. Kuljettaja ajaa autoa eikä toimi portsarina, vahtimestaria, poliisina ja tuomarina samaan aikaan.


Yhdyn viestiisi lähes kokonaan. Kuitenkin seisomakuorman kohdalta joudun myöntämään ajaneeni itse hitaasti. Söderkulla - Nikkilä välinen tie on erittäin huonossa kunnossa, nopeusrajoitus 80 km/h. N. 120 mukulaa kyydissä aina 1. luokkalaisista lukiolaisiin ja tuulilasikuorma. Tosin tälläisessä tilanteessa ko. tiellä on erittäin ymmärrettävää toisin kuin yöbussin matelu Itäväylällä puoli kuormalla...




> Pakko kommentoida tähän että tuskin kukaan kuljettaja tarkoituksella ajaa 40 kmh 80 alueella? Ette näe tilannetta niin ei kannata heti tuomita. Toki jos tahalteen ilman syytä matelee on se väärin, ehdottomasti. Olen itsekin n. 30 kmh ajanut linja-autolla Hämeenlinnanväylää pitkin Martinlaaksosta asti Ruskeasuolle koska autossa oli moottorivika eikä kovempaa päästänyt ajaa. Tokin tämän varmasti ymmärsi matkustajatkin kun summeri huutaa niin että korvissa soi mutta kanssa-autoilijat saattoivat paheksua tietämättä asiasta mitään.


Tässä tosin tulee mieleen et eikö pitäisi ko. tapauksessa ajaa Hämeenlinnanväylältä pois ja pienempiä teitä pitkin? Toki Hämeenlinnanväylä ei taida moottoritietä olla vielä tuosta kohdin. Mutta en kyllä itse lähtisi ajamaan viallisella autolla vastaavaa väylää yhtään sen enempää kuin on tarvis.

----------


## Salomaa

> Toistan ainoastaan kerran tämän enään, pari kertaa jo tähän ketjuun saman asian kommentoinut. Jaetaan Nobinan linjojen kanssa useita yhteisiä reittiosuuksia ja reitistä, päivistä ja autoista riippumatta tarpeetonta hidastelua näkyy jatkuvasti, päivästä toiseen.


Sitten tarvitaan kyllä yksi esimerkki, jossa mainitaan linja, tieosuus, kellonaika ja päivämäärä. Sitten saadaan mahdollisesti myöhemmin autoa ajaneen kuljettajan lausunto tilanteesta. Sitten täällä voidaan sen jälkeen keskustella, mitä asioita painotetaan bussiliikenteen kehittämisessä.




> Yksi syy tähän on saatu jo, joka on vihreä matka ja jarrujen käytön välttäminen yli 30km/h nopeuksissa.


Erittäin merkityksellinen asia, jonka otit esiin. Onko kuljettajilla työn suorittamisessa ristiriita työnantajalta saatujen ohjeiden kanssa ? Kokevatko kuljettajat tai osa kuljettajista vihreän matkan ja ko. jarrujen käyttämisen välttämisen kielteisenä asiana ?

----------


## vristo

Täältä voi katsoa jokaisen lähdön. Siinä näkyy kaikki mahdollinen (esim. käytetty kalusto ja käytetyt ajonopeudet). Siitä vaan selaamaan lähtöjä.

https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/?date=2020...40853118896488

----------


## fani

> Sitten tarvitaan kyllä yksi esimerkki, jossa mainitaan linja, tieosuus, kellonaika ja päivämäärä. Sitten saadaan mahdollisesti myöhemmin autoa ajaneen kuljettajan lausunto tilanteesta. Sitten täällä voidaan sen jälkeen keskustella, mitä asioita painotetaan bussiliikenteen kehittämisessä.
> 
> 
> 
> Erittäin merkityksellinen asia, jonka otit esiin. Onko kuljettajilla työn suorittamisessa ristiriita työnantajalta saatujen ohjeiden kanssa ? Kokevatko kuljettajat tai osa kuljettajista vihreän matkan ja ko. jarrujen käyttämisen välttämisen kielteisenä asiana ?


Ensinnäkin ei tarvita mitään esimerkkejä. Lähes kaikki tiedostaa tämän ongelman ja toiseksi, miten maailmassa aiot saada kuljettajien lausunnon aiheesta? Soitteletko heille yömyöhään ja kyselet, että täällä joukkoliikennefoorumille väitetään että ajoit liian hiljakseen. Voitko selittää huonon ajotapasi jotenkin?

Se, että jarruttamista vältetään yli 30kmh nopeuksissa luo omanlaisensa lisähaasteen ajoon ja mikäli oma ennakointikyky ja auton ominaisuuksien tunteminen ei ole sillä tasolla, että sitä voisi sujuvasti toteuttaa, osa kuskeista ratkaisee tilanteen ajamalla tarpeettoman hiljaa koko ajan että niitä jarruja sitten ei tarvitsisi käyttää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ensinnäkin ei tarvita mitään esimerkkejä.


Kyllä tarvitaan. Viestiketju on saanut vähän oikeudenkäynnin luonnetta. On heitelty tänne että ajetaan hiljaa ja sitten äänekkäät nettifoorumin käyttäjät komppaavat. Se on eri  asia kuin todellisuuden selvittäminen. Väitetään että joku ajaa hiljaa ja tuomitaan se samalla heitolla virheeksi eikä olla lainkaan kiinnostuneita bussiliikenteen kokonaisuudesta.

Tähän kokonaisuuteen tarvitaan syytettyjen puolustus eli heillä on peruste suorittaa työtehtävänsä määrätyllä tavalla. Sitä emme vielä ole tarkasti saaneet.

Kehittyneen yhteiskuntamme peruspilareihin kuuluu että ihminen on syytön kunnes on syylliseksi todistettu. Siihen eivät riitä yksittäiset heitot nettifoorumilla. Eli siis keskustelun tässä vaiheessa bussinkuljettajat eivät ole syyllistyneet yhtään mihinkään.

vristo kertoi erinomaisesta työkalusta - reittilokista - nythän Sinulla on mainio tilaisuus kertoa Reittilokia hyväksikäyttäen mikä bussi ja milloin ja mitkä pysäkinvälit ajoi liian hiljaa.  https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/?date=2020...40853118896488

----------


## citybus

> Kyllä tarvitaan. Viestiketju on saanut vähän oikeudenkäynnin luonnetta. On heitelty tänne että ajetaan hiljaa ja sitten äänekkäät nettifoorumin käyttäjät komppaavat. Se on eri  asia kuin todellisuuden selvittäminen. Väitetään että joku ajaa hiljaa ja tuomitaan se samalla heitolla virheeksi eikä olla lainkaan kiinnostuneita bussiliikenteen kokonaisuudesta.
> 
> Tähän kokonaisuuteen tarvitaan syytettyjen puolustus eli heillä on peruste suorittaa työtehtävänsä määrätyllä tavalla. Sitä emme vielä ole tarkasti saaneet.
> 
> Kehittyneen yhteiskuntamme peruspilareihin kuuluu että ihminen on syytön kunnes on syylliseksi todistettu. Siihen eivät riitä yksittäiset heitot nettifoorumilla. Eli siis keskustelun tässä vaiheessa bussinkuljettajat eivät ole syyllistyneet yhtään mihinkään.


Näinhän se on. Se on nimittäin eri asia kuin todellisuuden selvittäminen, että joku bussimatkustaja (siis sinä) kiistää useamman (käytettäköön nyt tätä sanaa) _ammattikuljettajan_ omakohtaiset havainnot sekä Nobinalla työskennelleen henkilön kertoman erikoisesta hidastelusta. Sitä paitsi minähän kerroin tuolla jo monta sivua sitten ajaneeni n. 10 vuotta sitten itsekin täysin tietoisesti linjalla 24 Seurasaaressa myöhäisillalla n. 15 km/h nopeutta silloisella neljänkympin alueella. Eli minäkin olen aikanaan tuolla teollani syyllistynyt hidasteluun! (Onneksi rikos on vanhentunut  :Laughing:  )

Ei tässä ole oikeudenkäynnistä kyse. Kysymys on ilmiöistä. Ja mitä tulee "bussiliikenteen kokonaisuuteen", sinulla ei ole käsitykseni mukaan sen kummempaa koulutuksellista tai ammatillista taustaa, ja jopa se on ammatillisesti vähäisempi kuin esimerkiksi bussinkuljettajana työskentelevillä tai työskennelleillä henkilöillä.

Ja huomaa, että oikeudenkäynnissäkin todistustaakkasäännöt riippuvat prosessin lajista. Ja sanotaanko nyt edelliseen kappaleeseeni viitaten, että suutari pysyköön lestissään. Sinä et toimi puheenjohtajana etkä tuomarina tässä etkä määrittele sitä, millaisten todistustaakkasääntöjen kautta tässä keskustelussa tulisi päästä lopputulokseen taikka tarvitseeko mihinkään lopputulokseen päästä. On tullut nimittäin jo selväksi, että sinä et ole havainnut mitään moitittavaa kuljettajien ajotavoissa etkä ollut aiemman keskustelun perusteella edes tietoinen tieliikennelain alinopeussääntelyistä, ja myöskin käsityksesi linja-autonkuljettajan toiminnasta ovat liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta kyseenalaisia. Tämän johdosta voit sitten vaikka kysyä itseltäsi, että mitä lisäarvoa ajatuksesi enää tuovat tähän? Oma mielipiteesi on jo tullut selväksi, mutta se ei tee siitä faktaa.

Minua nimittäin kiinnostaisi tietää, onko Nobinalla annettu esimerkiksi jokin kirjallinen yleisohje tai ohjattu kuljettajakoulutuksessa välttämän jarrujen käyttöä yli 30 km/h nopeudessa ja miten tuo "Vihreä linja/reitti/matka" tms. mikä olikaan ohjaa kuljettajien työtä ja siirtää heidän huomiotaan siitä tärkeimmästä eli linja-auton turvallisesta kuljettamisesta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kysymys on ilmiöistä. .


Täältähän sinä voit kertoa yhden esimerkin. https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/?date=2020...40853118896488

----------


## citybus

> Täältähän sinä voit kertoa yhden esimerkin. https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/?date=2020...40853118896488


Minä kerroin jo yhden ihan oman esimerkin.

----------


## Salomaa

Kiitos. Kuljettajat eivät ole syyllistyneet yhtään mihinkään etkä Sinäkään Seurasaaren linjalla syyllistynyt yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## citybus

> Kiitos. Kuljettajat eivät ole syyllistyneet yhtään mihinkään etkä Sinäkään Seurasaaren linjalla syyllistynyt yhtään mihinkään.


No jos totta puhutaan niin syyllistyin kyllä liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamiseen ajamalla tahallaan aiheettoman hitaasti, koska tekoni sinänsä oli omiaan aiheuttamaan vaaraa muille tienkäyttäjille. Konkreettisen vaaran aiheutumistahan ei liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamisessa edellytetä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Minua nimittäin kiinnostaisi tietää, onko Nobinalla annettu esimerkiksi jokin kirjallinen yleisohje tai ohjattu kuljettajakoulutuksessa välttämän jarrujen käyttöä yli 30 km/h nopeudessa ja miten tuo "Vihreä linja/reitti/matka" tms. mikä olikaan ohjaa kuljettajien työtä ja siirtää heidän huomiotaan siitä tärkeimmästä eli linja-auton turvallisesta kuljettamisesta.


Sama asia kiinnostaa ja lisäksi se että onko ohjeet ristiriitaisia kuljettajien näkemyksen kannalta. Kokevatko kuljettajat ohjeet mielekkäiksi vai työtä haittaavaksi ?

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...Sinulla on mainio tilaisuus kertoa Reittilokia hyväksikäyttäen mikä bussi ja milloin ja mitkä pysäkinvälit ajoi liian hiljaa.  https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/?date=2020...40853118896488


Katselinpa tuota lokia. Voisko joku minua viisaampi nyt sitten kertoa että miten helekutissa tuosta mokomasta näkee ne ajonopeudet -vai pitääkö leikkiä jotain matematiikan rohvessoria ja räknätä ne itte? Oli meinaan ainakin näin maallikon silmiin sellanen ihmehärpäke että itse en siitä saanut satunnaisotannalla valitsemalleni lähdölle (97V tänään Itäkeskuksesta 07:12) muuta ymmärrettävää tietoa kuin sen, millä pysäkeillä ko. bussi on pysähtynyt ja millä ei. Arvaamalla saatoin päätellä oliko bussi näillä pysäkeillä aikataulussa vai ei ja ajoajat niille (ellen sitten vetänyt vääriä jotopäätöksiä näkemästäni datasta mikä aivan hyvin voi olla mahdollista jolloin persiilleen meni nekin arvaukset). Ja aika vaikeaa oli muuten se satunnainen lähtökin löytää...

edit: aijaha, noin ne tiedot löytyykin. Unohtakaa koko juttu. sori.  :Smile:  Näköjään 60 km/h alueella noin viittäkymppiä (max. 53 km/h) menty kohdissa joissa ei ole tarvetta jarrutella / kiihdyttää liikennevalo/pysäkkipysähdysten takia.

08:52 lähtö sitten onkin nysvännyt Linnanherrantien ja Uussillantien pysäkkien (nopeusrajoitus 60 km/h) välin kolmea-neljääkymppiä (30 - 36 km/h)...

----------


## fani

> edit: aijaha, noin ne tiedot löytyykin. Unohtakaa koko juttu. sori.  Näköjään 60 km/h alueella noin viittäkymppiä (max. 53 km/h) menty kohdissa joissa ei ole tarvetta jarrutella / kiihdyttää liikennevalo/pysäkkipysähdysten takia.
> 
> 08:52 lähtö sitten onkin nysvännyt Linnanherrantien ja Uussillantien pysäkkien (nopeusrajoitus 60 km/h) välin kolmea-neljääkymppiä (30 - 36 km/h)...


Ja miten ne tiedot löytyykään?  :Very Happy: 

edit: löytyi.

----------


## Salomaa

Linjan 39 (tänään Myyrmäestä Kamppiin 15.19)koeotos kertoo että pysäkiltä lähdetään yleensä minuutin sisällä suunnitellusta lähdöstä.  Harvoin on 2 minuutin viivekään. Opettelen vielä enkä ole löytänyt kuinka ajonopeuksia katsotaan.

Vedän kuitenkin nopean johtopäätöksen että kuljettaja ei voi näistä aikaraameista ihan huvin vuoksi poiketa.

----------


## fani

> Linjan 39 (tänään Myyrmäestä Kamppiin 15.19)koeotos kertoo että pysäkiltä lähdetään yleensä minuutin sisällä suunnitellusta lähdöstä.  Harvoin on 2 minuutin viivekään. Opettelen vielä enkä ole löytänyt kuinka ajonopeuksia katsotaan.
> 
> Vedän kuitenkin nopean johtopäätöksen että kuljettaja ei voi näistä aikaraameista ihan huvin vuoksi poiketa.


Hyvä työkalu, josta voi katsoa, että tosiaan osa busseista ajaa liian hiljakseen esim. 30kmh 50 alueella tms. mutta siitä ei voi katsoa sitä onko ollut joku pakottava tilanne ajaa liian hiljaa (edelläajava, liikenneolosuhteet, tietyö tms.) Sen voi paljon helpommin ja luotettavammin todeta paikanpäällä niinkuin täällä moni onkin todennut.

Ajonopeudet valitaan kun löydetään ensin linja, sen jälkeen valitaan lähtö, jolloin se näkyy kartalla ja kartalta sitten voi haluamassaan kohdassa tarkastella nopeutta. Satuinpahan löytämään esimerkiksi erään 562 lähdön jolla ajettiin 12kmh ylinopeutta 40 alueella.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen nähnyt busseissa kuljettajan yläpuolella pienen näytön, josta kuljettaja voi seurata aikataulussa pysymistä. Jos kuljettaja on etuajassa, näytössä on kenttä, jossa vaihtuu väri, muistaakseni punainen ja sekunti ja minuuttiluvut, jolloin se kertoo kuljettajalle että nopeutta pitää hidastaa.  Viiveellä ajamisen se kertoo toisella värillä ja kasvavilla aikaluvuilla. 

Nykytekniikka on mahdollistanut tarkan ajoseurannan ja siten kuljettaja ei voi ajaa liian hitaasti ilman erityisen painavaa syytä. Tahallinen viivehän näkyisi siinä että koko linjan pysäkkiaikataulut heittäisivät ja niiden kiinniotto ylinopeudella voitaneen unohtaa.

Tuo vriston vinkki reittilokista oli minulle positiivinen yllätys että kuka tahansa voi seurailla noin tarkkoja liikennetietoja. Se lisää luottamustani entisestään HSL:n liikennesuunnitteluun. Jotta bussit kulkisivat nopeammin pitäisi sitten pistää aikataulut uusiksi. Onkohan siinä mitään järkeä ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Olen nähnyt busseissa kuljettajan yläpuolella pienen näytön, josta kuljettaja voi seurata aikataulussa pysymistä. Jos kuljettaja on etuajassa, näytössä on kenttä, jossa vaihtuu väri, muistaakseni punainen ja sekunti ja minuuttiluvut, jolloin se kertoo kuljettajalle että nopeutta pitää hidastaa.  Viiveellä ajamisen se kertoo toisella värillä ja kasvavilla aikaluvuilla.


Etuaika punaisella, aikataulussa (0-3 minuuttia) vihreällä, myöhässä yli 4 minuuttia keltaisella. Tämäkin kuljettajapääte on sijoitettu eri autoissa eri paikkaan. Aina ei näe matkustamosta sitä. Kätevä laite. Olisi vastaava matkustamossakin hyödyllinen mistä näkisi tulevat pysäkit eikä vain seuraavan

----------


## Salomaa

Osaatko kertoa siitä toisesta näytöstä, jossa on keskella vihreä piste, joka liikkuu jonkin verran ? Onkohan se nyt sitten se joku "vihreän ajon osoitin" ? Tosin tätäkään ei näe kaikissa autoissa.

----------


## canis lupus

> Osaatko kertoa siitä toisesta näytöstä, jossa on keskella vihreä piste, joka liikkuu jonkin verran ? Onkohan se nyt sitten se joku "vihreän ajon osoitin" ? Tosin tätäkään ei näe kaikissa autoissa.


En tiedä tarkoitatko sitä näyttöä jossa keskellä valkoinen piste ja vihreä-tumma tausta? Jos tarkoitit, se näyttää ajon tasaisuuttaa. Vasemmalla puolella isolla alueella on mm. kiihdytys, jarrutus ja kääntyminen. Oikealla puolella pienemmällä tärinä ja pomput. Piste liikkuu enemmän mitä epätasaisemmin ajaa. Jos tämä ei ollu mitä tarkoitit niin sitten on varmaan jotain Nobinan omia juttuja joista ko. firman kuljettaja osaa kertoa paremmin  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Kyllä puhumme samasta laitteesta. Joskus ennen korona-aikojen alkamista istuessani etupenkissä yritin päässäni pohtia että laite voisi olla joku taloudellisen ajon mittari. Mutta nyt selvisi.

Mitä ketjun keskusteluun kokonaisuudessaan tulee, niin muistan hyvin ajat, jolloin pysäkit oli jonkinlaisia metallikehikoita (Espoossa monin paikoin edelleen), joissa pahvisia mainoslevyja. Valoista ei haaveiltukaan. Pysäkeillä oli silloin pieniä valkoisia papereita, joissa oli linjan lähtöaika päätepysäkiltä. Matkustajan tehtäväksi jäi tuolloin arvioida milloin lähteä pysäkille.

Sitten tuli pysäkkikohtaiset ajat. Ensiksi oli käsite "arvioitu ohitusaika", ja pysäkilletulo edelleen jonkin verran vaihteli. Minulle oli uusi asia tuo reittiloki. Pikaisesti silmäilemällä havaitsee että bussit ajavat hämmästyttävän tarkasti myös pysäkkikohtaisten aikataulujen mukaan. Tästä voidaan vetää edelleen se johtopäätös, että tahallinen hiljaa ajaminen olisi melko mahdoton jo ajatuksenakin. Ilmeisesti kuitenkin hyvin harvinainen ilmiö.

Onkohan sitten loppupäätelmänä se, että busseille on täten muodostunut oma määriltelty ajonopeus, joka huomattavasti alhaisempi kuin alueen nopeusrajoitus. Eli pysäkinvälien ajamisessa on optimaalinen nopeus, josta kuljettajan ei kannata tuntuvasti poiketa ylös- eikä alaspäin. Siten kuljettajan liian hiljaa ajaminen on enemmän psykologinen ilmiö, joka havaitaan herkimmin bussin ulkopuolelta ja tietyissä piireissä.

Olenkohan pohdinnoissani oikeilla jäljillä vai pielessä ammattikuljettajan näkökulmasta ?

----------


## vristo

Eilen ajoin linjaa 562 ja noudatin tarkalleen nopeusrajoituksia. Linjalla on neljä tasauspysäkkiä suuntaansa: Jakomäessä, Hakunilan ostarilla, Tikkurilassa ja Jumbon kohdalla. Muille kuin Tikkurilaan jää yleensä 1-3 minuuttia, Tikkurilaan jää 5-7 minuuttia. Sammutan yleensä moottorin, jos tasausaikaa on enemmän kuin kaksi minuuttia. Ja kerron matkustajille odottamisen syyn ja kuinka kauan odotellaan.

Tässä vuosien varrella on tultu muutamaan otteeseen hoputtamaan matkustajien toimesta kun odotan tasausaikaa. Aikanaan linjalla 67 otettiin Maunulan ostarin pysäkki tasauspysäkiksi ja eräs "herrasmies" vaati, että minun on lähdettävä liikkeelle. "Ei tässä ennenkään ole seisty!", sanoi hän. Vaati jopa soittamaan esimiehelleni. 

Yleensä tällaisille vänkääjille sanon, että minua odottavat vakavatkin seuraukset työsuhteeni suhteen, jos lähden liikkeelle sekunninkin etuajassa, kun kyseinen lähtö on siinä tapauksessa ajamaton eikä siitä makseta korvauksia.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuleepas uutta mielekiintoista tietoa ! siis jos lähtee tasauspysäkiltä vaikkapa minuutin etuajassa, niin jääkö liikennöitsijä ilman korvauksia ? Kait kuljettaja saa palkkansa ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Tuleepas uutta mielekiintoista tietoa ! siis jos lähtee tasauspysäkiltä vaikkapa minuutin etuajassa, niin jääkö liikennöitsijä ilman korvauksia ? Kait kuljettaja saa palkkansa ?


Kuljettajan palkkaan ei vaikuta. Itsekin välillä ajanut vahingossa tasauspysäkin ohitse. Näitä sattuu. Mutta tosiaan HSL on näissä armoton, koko lähdön korvaus jää maksamatta, oli sitten vaikka 1 sekunti etuajassa ohitettu

----------


## vristo

> Tuleepas uutta mielekiintoista tietoa ! siis jos lähtee tasauspysäkiltä vaikkapa minuutin etuajassa, niin jääkö liikennöitsijä ilman korvauksia ? Kait kuljettaja saa palkkansa ?


Jos lähtöaika tasauspysäkiltä on esimerkiksi 12.59.00, niin se on juuri se. Jos lähden liikkeelle 12.58.59, niin koko lähtö on silloin ajamaton HSL:n mukaan eikä liikennöintikorvauksia makseta. Tällöin siitä seuraa taloudellisia menetyksiä liikennöitsijälle ja siitä on aina kurinpidollisia seurauksia kuljettajalle. Näitä ovat kirjallinen huomautus, kirjallinen varoitus tai, jos usein toistuu samalle kuljettajalle, harkitaan työsuhteen jatkoa.

----------


## Salomaa

Minkäs verran se sitten jää siitä lähdöstä liikennöitsijältä saamatta kun kun esim 562:n kuljettaja on lähtenyt tasauspysäkiltä sekunnin etuajassa ?

----------


## canis lupus

> Minkäs verran se sitten jää siitä lähdöstä liikennöitsijältä saamatta kun kun esim 562:n kuljettaja on lähtenyt tasauspysäkiltä sekunnin etuajassa ?


Keskimäärin noin 500 euroa. Tämäkin riippuu ihan linjasta. Kuljettajat eivät tiedä näitä linjakohtaisesti

----------


## pehkonen

> Keskimäärin noin 500 euroa. Tämäkin riippuu ihan linjasta. Kuljettajat eivät tiedä näitä linjakohtaisesti


Tuohon löytyisi varmaankin PL:n tarjouksesta vastaus. Eli millä yksikköhinnalla PL lupasi hoitaa liikennöinnin. Laskekoon ken jaksaa/viitsii.

----------


## citybus

> Tuohon löytyisi varmaankin PL:n tarjouksesta vastaus. Eli millä yksikköhinnalla PL lupasi hoitaa liikennöinnin. Laskekoon ken jaksaa/viitsii.


https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/paikalliset/1232340

Vantaan Sanomien 01/2020 julkaiseman jutun mukaan olisi 10 % lähdön korvauksesta.

----------


## huusmik

> https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/paikalliset/1232340
> 
> Vantaan Sanomien 01/2020 julkaiseman jutun mukaan olisi 10 % lähdön korvauksesta.


Siellä mainittiin kuitenkin se, että väliaikapysäkin noudattamatta jättämisestä menettää koko lähdön liikennöintikorvauksen.

----------


## canis lupus

> https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/paikalliset/1232340
> 
> Vantaan Sanomien 01/2020 julkaiseman jutun mukaan olisi 10 % lähdön korvauksesta.


10% menee jos vuorokauden ensimmäiseen lähtöön ei saavu 3 minuuttia ennen lähtöä varikkosivulta. Myös tuo sanktio tulisi jos jää tarpeeksi kääntöaikaa mutta silti lähtee myöhässä. Tosin tästä ei vielä rankaista. Ei voi todistaa miksi lähtö myöhästyi mutta usein tähän voi olla selitys se että kuljettajan piti käydä vessassa. Elielillä on tavallista että ruuhka-aikana on 4-8 minuuttia aikaa kääntää mutta kuljettajien vessat ovat aivan kohtuuttoman kaukana Citycenterissä

----------


## Salomaa

Kaksi kyytiä Nobinan autoilla tänään. Linjan 345 (Lähtö elielinaukiolta 13:02) auto 1070 saapuu Ruosilanpolun pysäkille lähes ajallaan eli 13:29. Auto on nykyaikainen, siisti ja matkustusmukava. Kuljettaja ajoi tasaisesti ja huomio kiinnittyi tasaisiin jarrutuksiin pysäkille pysähdyttäessä sekä tasaisiin kiihdytyksiin lähdettäessä. Meinasin pistää kunnon kehut koko matkasta, mutta sitten katsoin reittilokia: Vilkan pysäkin kohdalla 45km/h 30 alueella. Rinnekodin alueen kehitysvammaisista asukkaista huomattava osa ei tiedä mitä merkitsee ajorata ja sinne meneminen. Mm minun pitää huolehtia että nämä asukkaat eivät sinne mene, mutta joskus tilanne lähtee lapasesta.  Rinnekodin tiellä on nopeusnäyttö ja hymiöllä myös kerrotaan kuljettajan onnistuminen.

Paluumatkalla taas autolla 1105 Vilkan pysäkin kohdalla 41km/h eli liikaa ja reippaasti. Ajo Vihdintiellä tasaista ja pysähtymiset myös tasaisia. Ruosilanpolun pysäkille tullaan 3 minuuttia etuajassa. Tämän reittiloki näyttää oranssilla. Mutta se oli lähdön ainoa oranssi.

Täysiä pisteitä ei tule kummastakaan matkasta jos Rinnekodintien osuus töpätään. Muuten laadukasta kyytiä.

----------


## canis lupus

Ongelma lienee se että taloudellisesti ajaminen 30 vauhdissa ei tahdo onnistua. Kovilla kierroslukemilla möyritään mutta siitä huolimatta etenkään 30 alueella tästä ei saisi tinkiä, siinä olet oikeassa. Osittain syyttävä sormi tässä kohdistuu näihin nopeusrajoitusten alentamiseen. Miksi ihmeessä esim. Hyljeveneentie Hyljelahdessa, koko Kannelmäen aseman seutu tai Runeberginkadun nopeudet Apollonkadun jälkeen kaupunkiin päin piti pudottaa 30:iin? Kohta ei paljoa kannata bussilla kulkea kun fillarillakin pääsee jo nopeammin

----------


## Rekkakuski

> Jos lähtöaika tasauspysäkiltä on esimerkiksi 12.59.00, niin se on juuri se. Jos lähden liikkeelle 12.58.59, niin koko lähtö on silloin ajamaton HSL:n mukaan eikä liikennöintikorvauksia makseta. Tällöin siitä seuraa taloudellisia menetyksiä liikennöitsijälle ja siitä on aina kurinpidollisia seurauksia kuljettajalle. Näitä ovat kirjallinen huomautus, kirjallinen varoitus tai, jos usein toistuu samalle kuljettajalle, harkitaan työsuhteen jatkoa.


No ei pidä paikkaansa.
Vaikka lähdet sekuntti liian aikaisin niin olet vielä pysäkkialueella. Epäilen onko ajamaton lähtö vaikka ajat koko tasauspysäkin ohi, näitä sattuu aika usein ihan vahinkona.
Itse opastanut useampia uusia kuljettajia jotka eivät edes tienneet mikä on tasauspysäkki ja kuitenkin ajaneet viikkoja.
Mitään huomautuksia en tiedä kenenkään saaneen, ja aika mahdotonta. 
Loppuisi kuljettajat kesken.
Ihan hyvä tosin että HSL laittaa sanktioita. 
En tiedä ovatko joutuneet nobinalla korjaamaan ajosarjoja mutta aiemmin oli useita lähtöjä samaan aikaan kuin kuljettajanvaihto päättärillä.
Tarkoittaa että lähtö väkisin usean minuutin myöhässä ja tämä siis tietoista.
Tiedän tosin että samaa tehty muuallakin.
Näissä yleensä se että bussin linjakilvet vaihtuu ettei jää luppoaikaa päättärille, laskeneet että mielummin vaikka lähtö muutaman minuutin myöhässä.
Joskus myös HSL:n aikataulut mahdottomia, ja niiden korjaaminen saattaa jostain syystä kestää pari vuotta. 
Tässä tilanteessa tarvitaan jämerää luottamusmiestä joka ohjeistaa kuljettajia pitämään ne röökitauot, sen sijaan että ajetaan tauotta ja yritetään pysyä aikatauluissa.
Nobinalla tälläistä luottamusmiestä ei kuitenkaan ole, eikä luottamusmiehet itse aja tälläisiä sarjoja.
Tässä tosin näin parannusta varaluottisten suhteen, joten en tiedä miten on tänäpäivänä.

----------


## vristo

> No ei pidä paikkaansa.


Pitää paikkansa. Tunnen useita, jotka ovat saaneet mainitsemiani kurinpitotoimenpiteitä. HSL:hän kiristi linjaansa viime vuodenvaihteessa ja tässä on sen seuraus.

----------


## canis lupus

Tässä onkin että jos aikatauluun on merkitty lähtöajaksi vaikka 10.19 niin sillon se bussi lähtee 10.19 eikä 10.18.59. Silloin ollaan etuajassa lähdetty jos pyörät pyörivät jo ennen lähtöaikaa. Väitti LIJ mitä tahansa. Matkustajan on päästävä vielä sekunti ennen lähtöä kyytiin mutta ajan ehtiessä täyttyä saa tietenkin odottaa seuraavaa bussia

----------


## Salomaa

Tuon Rinnekodintien 30 rajoituksen  jokainen ymmärtää. Ja sen perusteista ei voi olla näkemyseroja. Silloin 45 on jo varsin selvästi kuljettajan oman ajonopeuden valintaa. Toisinpäin kerrottuna kun kuljettaja ajaa tasaisesti 30 noudattaa rajoitusta niin sen sitten kyydissä huomaa ja siihen kiinnittää sen verran huomiota ja pohtii kuljettajan käytöstä myönteisesti oman työhönsä mennessään. 

Nythän se nettikeskustelu kulkee niinkuin pitääkin. Kun ei tiedetä kysytään. Nyt on kaksi vastausta tasauspysäkiltä etuajassa lähtemiseen. Olen maallikko aikataulusuunnittelu- ja liikennöintisopimusasioissa. Mutta pistää ihmettelemään jos sekunnin virheen takia menettää 500 euron tulot.

Onko kuljettajien edunvalvonta kunnossa ? Sitäkään en tiedä että kuuluvatko kuljettajat samaan liittoon vai eri liittoihin. Mutta jos päättärillä ei voi käydä vessassa tai ruokatunnin aikana joutuu hoitamaan työtehtäviä, niin jossain on vikaa. Kyllähän AKT jotkut asiat hoitaa jämäkästi ja luulis että tuollaiset perusasiat pannaan kuntoon. Osa kuljettajista ilmeisesti kuuluu JHL:oon ?

----------


## vristo

> Onko kuljettajien edunvalvonta kunnossa ? Sitäkään en tiedä että kuuluvatko kuljettajat samaan liittoon vai eri liittoihin. Mutta jos päättärillä ei voi käydä vessassa tai ruokatunnin aikana joutuu hoitamaan työtehtäviä, niin jossain on vikaa. Kyllähän AKT jotkut asiat hoitaa jämäkästi ja luulis että tuollaiset perusasiat pannaan kuntoon. Osa kuljettajista ilmeisesti kuuluu JHL:oon ?


 Nyt tullaan erittäin tärkeään asiaan. Yhä vähemmän kuljettajia kuuluu mihinkään liittoon ja määrä laskee koko ajan. Sitten ihmetellään kun ei mitään saada aikaan ja asioita kiristetään koko ajan.

Vessassa pitää voida käydä aina kun siihen on tarve ja työtä tehdään tosiaankin vain työajalla. Jos ruokatunti menee liian lyhyeksi, niin sitten se pidennetään vähintään lakisääteiseksi (= 30 minuuttia). Jos on tätä lyhyempi esimerkiksi myöhässä olon vuoksi, se ei ole enää (palkaton) ruokatauko vaan työaikaa. Sitten asioita junaillaan niin, että siitä tulee laillinen.

----------


## Salomaa

Ajeltiin kaverin kanssa huviajelua Koplin päättärille Tallinnassa. Käännössilmukassa oli 3- 4 vaunua tilanteen mukaan. Silloin se viimeisenä silmukkaan ajanut kuljettaja ehtii käydä vessassa ihan rauhassa ja polttaa vaikka pari tupakkia. Päättärillä seisova vaunu voi olla jonkun talousnipon mielestä tehoton, mutta kerroin nyt tuon asian toisen puolen.

Tultiin tärkeään asiaan, niinkuin vristo mainitsi. Seuraavaksi tietysti, mikäköhän mahtuu olla syy järjestäytymisasteen laskeen. Ja tämäkin todella asia mitä minä en tiedä, silloin kun puhutaan auto- ja kuljetusalasta.

----------


## canis lupus

> Tultiin tärkeään asiaan, niinkuin vristo mainitsi. Seuraavaksi tietysti, mikäköhän mahtuu olla syy järjestäytymisasteen laskeen. Ja tämäkin todella asia mitä minä en tiedä, silloin kun puhutaan auto- ja kuljetusalasta.


Ajat muuttuvat ja uudet alalle kuin alalle saapuvat työntekijät eivät enää ajattele "me" mentaliteetilla vaan "minä itse". Maailma on muuttunut talouden ja työelämän kannalta oikeistolaisemmaksi mutta arvomaailma mennyt huikeasti taas vasemmalle

Yksi syy taas miksi vanhempi väki lähtee ammattiliitosta on sen poliittinen veljeily vihervasemmiston kanssa

----------


## Rekkakuski

> Pitää paikkansa. Tunnen useita, jotka ovat saaneet mainitsemiani kurinpitotoimenpiteitä. HSL:hän kiristi linjaansa viime vuodenvaihteessa ja tässä on sen seuraus.


Ok, kuulostaa erikoiselta mutta pidän hyvänä asiana. Sekunnin takia kurinpitotoimia tosin joudun epäilemään.
Ongelma ainakin ennen oli myös LJIS laitteessa. Saattoi näyttää että myöhässä, tasauspysäkin kun ohitti niin näytti etuaikaa.
Eli laitteeseen ei voinut täysin luottaa. Toki vanhaan tyyliin voi aina katsoa sarjakirjasta mutta moniko katsoo?
Entä myöhästyneet lähdöt esim wc käynnin/(tupakkitauon) takia? 
Liitonasioista voisin mainita että tietääkseni nobinalla AKT lähinnä mutta vaikkapa Helbillä JHL halvempana vaihtoehtona myös.
AKT:stä moni lähtenyt kun kokenut etteivät aja kuljettajien asiaa, taitaa useampi olla mahdollisen ansiosidonnaisen takia ylipäätään liitossa.
Tässä näitä epäkohtia tullut, AKT aika vähän tehnyt asioille. 
Puheita ollut tosin vuosikausia miten seuraavaan sopimukseen korjataan epäkohdat. 
Tiedän että moni kuljettaja erimieltä, puhutaan saavutetuista eduista.
Mutta alkaa mennä aiheen ohi joten ei siitä enempää.

----------


## vristo

Esimerkki LIJ:in näytöstä kun seistään tasauspysäkillä ja odotetaan lähtöaikaa. Tässä tapauksessa lähtöaika on klo 20.17 ja on siis vielä 42 sekuntia odotusaikaa. "Punainen auto" tarkoittaa, että ollaan 1-59 sekuntia etuajassa. Kun kello tulee 20.17, laite piippaa kerran lähdön merkiksi. Jos ollaan pysäkkialueen ulkopuolella kyseistä äänimerkkiä ei kuulu.

----------


## tlajunen

Somelinja-autonkuljettaja Bussi-Esko postaili aiemmin tuosta LIJ:stä, että se saattoi näyttää palluran kulkevan jo satoja metrejä edellä, vaikka bussi oli edelleen tasauspysäkillä. Toivottavasti LIJ:n perusteella HSL ei jakele sakkoja, vaan todisteina etuajassa kulusta pitää olla muutakin.

----------


## canis lupus

> Somelinja-autonkuljettaja Bussi-Esko postaili aiemmin tuosta LIJ:stä, että se saattoi näyttää palluran kulkevan jo satoja metrejä edellä, vaikka bussi oli edelleen tasauspysäkillä. Toivottavasti LIJ:n perusteella HSL ei jakele sakkoja, vaan todisteina etuajassa kulusta pitää olla muutakin.


Joo tämän olen itsekin huomannut. Oikeastaan navigaattorinkin kulkevan tietä pitkin ja kääntyvän oikealle reitille vaikka itse olen vielä 100 metriä perässä tulossa risteykseen. Leikkii ennustajaa. Mitäpä jos käännynkin tahalteen väärään suuntaan? Ja kyllä liikennöitsijä pystyy omista jäljittimistään tarkistamaan missä se auto oikeasti liikkuu. Muuten lähes puolet Tapiolan terminaalin ohittaneista linjoista olisi ajamattomia koska gps lähtee siellä seikkailemaan

----------


## Salomaa

Reittilokin mukaan eilen illalla yksi 39 lähtö Kampista ajoi etuajassa kaikki pysäkit Meilahdentien ja Rukkilanpolun välillä. Nämä oli siellä merkittynä oranssilla värillä. Rukkilanpolku lienee tasauspysäkki ja siitä lähtien loput vihreää. Menettääkö 10 peräkkäisen pysäkin etuajassa ajamisesta liikennöitsijä korvauksen ?

Lähtö Kampista eilen 23:09. Koko linjalla 26 pysäkkiä ohitettu etuajassa .

----------


## canis lupus

> Reittilokin mukaan eilen illalla yksi 39 lähtö Kampista ajoi etuajassa kaikki pysäkit Meilahdentien ja Rukkilanpolun välillä. Nämä oli siellä merkittynä oranssilla värillä. Rukkilanpolku lienee tasauspysäkki ja siitä lähtien loput vihreää. Menettääkö 10 peräkkäisen pysäkin etuajassa ajamisesta liikennöitsijä korvauksen ?
> 
> Lähtö Kampista eilen 23:09. Koko linjalla 26 pysäkkiä ohitettu etuajassa .


Ei menetä. Jos linjalla ei tosiaan ole yhtään tasauspysäkkiä saa sen ajaa niin paljon etuajassa kuin vain mahdollista kunhan ei lähde etuajassa. Jos tasauspysäkki löytyy. Siinä odotetaan mutta lopun matkan saa painaa etuajassa ilman sanktioita

Tässä esimerkkinä yksi lähtö jossa saavuin 7 minuuttia etuajassa Martinlaakson asemalle

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

vristo kirjoittaa monessa kohtaa täyttä asiaa. Kiitos erinomaisen selkeistä ja asiallisista mielipiteistä!

----------


## Salomaa

> vristo kirjoittaa monessa kohtaa täyttä asiaa. Kiitos erinomaisen selkeistä ja asiallisista mielipiteistä!


 Kyllä ja hieman rivien välistä lukien itse ydinkysymykset tulivat ainakin minulle selväksi.

----------


## JT

> Vessassa pitää voida käydä aina kun siihen on tarve ja työtä tehdään tosiaankin vain työajalla.


"Aina". Eli pitääkö jokaisen linjasivun loppuun varata 5 minuuttia kuljettajan mahdollista vessataukoa varten, vaikka todellisuudessa kuljettaja kävisi keskimäärin joka neljännen sivun jälkeen vessassa?

Jos oletetaan keskimääräiseksi linjasivun kestoksi 40 minuuttia ja kuljettajan työpäiväksi 8 tuntia, tulisi linjasivuja yhteensä noin 12 päivässä - tällöin 9 linjasivulla olisi turha vessatauko eli minuuteiksi muutettuna 45 minuuttia. Olisiko vuosityöaika tunneissa noin 1800 tuntia? (46 viikkoa töitä, 80h / 2vk jakso) Näitä turhia varattuja vessataukominuutteja olisi siten noin 160 tuntia vuodessa per kuljettaja. Olisiko bussiliikenteen hinta HSL-alueella noin 60 euroa per tunti eli - tämä tekee siten vuodessa noin 9600 euroa per kuljettaja per varmuuden vuoksi varatut vessataukoajat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kallio843

> "Aina". Eli pitääkö jokaisen linjasivun loppuun varata 5 minuuttia kuljettajan mahdollista vessataukoa varten, vaikka todellisuudessa kuljettaja kävisi keskimäärin joka neljännen sivun jälkeen vessassa?


Sitähän ei tiedä milloin WC:ssä pitää käydä ja lisäksi pelivaraa on muutenkin hyvä mahdollisen myöhästymisen kannalta kuten tiedät. Nyt jo osa ajoajoista on kiristetty äärimmilleen, joten vaikkapa tuo 5 minuutin pelivara on hyvä olla ettei koko päivää sitten ajeta myöhässä. Aikaa tarvitaan lastaukseen ja purkuun myös päätepysäkeillä. Osassa enemmän ja osassa vähemmän mutta joka tapauksessa. 

Mun mielestäni nuo välipisteajoista sanktioiminen on hyvä siinä mielessä että muuten niillä ei mitään virkaa olisi ja porukka ajaisi pedaali pohjassa päästä päähän.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Aikoinaan (ymmärtääkseni HSL:n ohje) oli että vähintään 7min pitäisi jäädä päättärillä aikaa seuraavaan lähtöön.
Toisaalta siinä oli kuljettajan velvollisuudet kuten tarkistaa matkustamo, onko matkustajilla jäänyt vaikkapa kännykkää.
Samalla kuljettaja voi vähän jalotella tai polttaa tupakin.
Lisäksi tässä ajateltu jos bussi saapuu myöhässä aiemmasta lähdöstä niin seuraava olisi kuitenkin ajoissa.
Muistaakseni viimeistään 3min ennen lähtöä piti olla laiturilla.
Nobinalla näin siis ei ole.
Joka täysin järjenvastaista.

----------


## vristo

> "Aina". Eli pitääkö jokaisen linjasivun loppuun varata 5 minuuttia kuljettajan mahdollista vessataukoa varten, vaikka todellisuudessa kuljettaja kävisi keskimäärin joka neljännen sivun jälkeen vessassa?


Vessassa käydään aina kun siihen on tarve, oli lähtöaika tai ei. Oli "vessataukoaikaa" tai ei. Kun on mentävä, niin silloin mennään. Lähdetään sitten myöhässä.  Tällaisesta terveydellisestä asiasta ei voida tinkiä millään tavalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aikoinaan (ymmärtääkseni HSL:n ohje) oli että vähintään 7min pitäisi jäädä päättärillä aikaa seuraavaan lähtöön.


HSL:llä ei koskaan ole ollut tuollaista ohjetta. HSL suunnittelee kalustokierron mahdollisimman tehokkaaksi (ottaen kuitenkin huomioon, että esim. myöhästymisten varalta on riittävästi puskuriaikaa ja että päätepysäkillä lastaamiseen on riittävästi aikaa) ja on liikennöitsijän tehtävä vastata kuljettajien inhimillisten tarpeiden toteutumisesta.

----------


## Salomaa

> HSL:llä ei koskaan ole ollut tuollaista ohjetta. HSL suunnittelee kalustokierron mahdollisimman tehokkaaksi (ottaen kuitenkin huomioon, että esim. myöhästymisten varalta on riittävästi puskuriaikaa ja että päätepysäkillä lastaamiseen on riittävästi aikaa) ja on liikennöitsijän tehtävä vastata kuljettajien inhimillisten tarpeiden toteutumisesta.


Mitä tuo lause mahtanee tarkoittaa ? Jos HSL suunnittelee kalustokierron, niin eikö tässä vaiheessa oteta huomioon näitä kuljettajien välttämättömiä perustarpeita ? Taikooko se liikennöitsijä HSL:n kalustokierron suunnittelun jälkeen sen vessakäyntiajan jostain ?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä tuo lause mahtanee tarkoittaa ? Jos HSL suunnittelee kalustokierron, niin eikö tässä vaiheessa oteta huomioon näitä kuljettajien välttämättömiä perustarpeita ? Taikooko se liikennöitsijä HSL:n kalustokierron suunnittelun jälkeen sen vessakäyntiajan jostain ?


Kuljettajien ja kalustonhan ei tarvitse kiertää koko vuoroa yhdessä, vaan kaluston nopeaan "käntöön" voi tulla kuljettaja pidemmältä tauolta saapuvan jäädessä vastaavasti tauolle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ajat muuttuvat ja uudet alalle kuin alalle saapuvat työntekijät eivät enää ajattele "me" mentaliteetilla vaan "minä itse". Maailma on muuttunut talouden ja työelämän kannalta oikeistolaisemmaksi mutta arvomaailma mennyt huikeasti taas vasemmalle
> 
> Yksi syy taas miksi vanhempi väki lähtee ammattiliitosta on sen poliittinen veljeily vihervasemmiston kanssa


 Voidaanko poliittisesta veljeilystä käyttää sanontaa luonteva yhteistyö vasemmistopuolueiden kanssa. On kait tämä saanut aikaan etuja, joista nauttii myös kuljettaja, jonka arvomaailma ja äänestyskäyttäytyminen olisi poliittisen kentän toiselta laidalta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:19 ----------




> Kuljettajien ja kalustonhan ei tarvitse kiertää koko vuoroa yhdessä, vaan kaluston nopeaan "käntöön" voi tulla kuljettaja pidemmältä tauolta saapuvan jäädessä vastaavasti tauolle.


 Taas tuli uutta tietoa , joka myös on joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänkin hyvä tietää. Maallikko luulee helposti että sama mies ja sama auto ajaa koko vuoron. Olenkin ihmetellyt välillä kun Lakistoon tulee tyhjä 345 linjalla kiertävän auton lisäksi. Eli tyhjällä autolla ajava tulee pitemmältä tauolta ja vastaavasti linjalla ollut pääsee pitemmälle tauolle. (eli ajaa sen auton esim. varikolle, jossa saa käydä ihan rauhassa vessassa)

----------


## HeSa

> "Aina". Eli pitääkö jokaisen linjasivun loppuun varata 5 minuuttia kuljettajan mahdollista vessataukoa varten, vaikka todellisuudessa kuljettaja kävisi keskimäärin joka neljännen sivun jälkeen vessassa?
> 
> Jos oletetaan keskimääräiseksi linjasivun kestoksi 40 minuuttia ja kuljettajan työpäiväksi 8 tuntia, tulisi linjasivuja yhteensä noin 12 päivässä - tällöin 9 linjasivulla olisi turha vessatauko eli minuuteiksi muutettuna 45 minuuttia. Olisiko vuosityöaika tunneissa noin 1800 tuntia? (46 viikkoa töitä, 80h / 2vk jakso) Näitä turhia varattuja vessataukominuutteja olisi siten noin 160 tuntia vuodessa per kuljettaja. Olisiko bussiliikenteen hinta HSL-alueella noin 60 euroa per tunti eli - tämä tekee siten vuodessa noin 9600 euroa per kuljettaja per varmuuden vuoksi varatut vessataukoajat.


Hallitset kyllä matematiikkaa ja vessakäyntien tarve lasketaan tietenkin terveen ihmisen tarpeita mukaan. Mutta voi olla myös syitä useimmalle vessakäynneille eri terveysongelmien takia, ja silloin voisi olla hyvä periaate suoda vessataukoja vähän reilummin. En ole kuljettaja, joten en tiedä monellako päättärillä on vessa kuljettajille, pitäisi mun mielestä periaatteessa olla jokaisella päättärillä, kuuluisi oikeastaan jo ihmisoikeuksiin. Tämä tuli vaan mieleen lukiessani tätä ketjua.

----------


## Zambo

> En ole kuljettaja, joten en tiedä monellako päättärillä on vessa kuljettajille, pitäisi mun mielestä periaatteessa olla jokaisella päättärillä, kuuluisi oikeastaan jo ihmisoikeuksiin. Tämä tuli vaan mieleen lukiessani tätä ketjua.


Juuri näin kuin kirjoitit.  Vielä kun myöhästymisistä, täsmällisyydestä jne. aletaan sanktioimaan, niin käytännössä sanktioidaan siitä, jos ihminen joutuu käymään luonnollisilla tarpeillaan ja lähtö vähän myöhästyy. Itselläni on nyt ollut linja-autokortti 20v ja 3kk, ikinä eivät ole matkustajat pahastuneet siitä, jos on kertonut syyn miksi lähtö hieman myöhästyy. Oman urani aikana koko liikenteen suunnittelu on muuttunut niin paljon, että työn tekeminen on muuttunut huomattavasti raskaammaksi ja se heijastunee koko alan arvostukseen pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen kuljettajana. Työhyvinvointi jne. kuuluvat toki virallisesti liikennöitsijälle, mutta yhä useampien linjojen aikataulut eivät mahdollista järkevää työnkuvaa ja työn suunnittelua. Moni kuljettaja onkin miettinyt, että kohdellaanko (ennen niin arvostettua ammattia eli) linja-autonkuljettajaa enää ihmisenä vai ainoastaan osana linja-autoa.

Toimistopöydän äärestä pääsee aina vessaan ja vessahätä ei myöskään tule silloin kun Excelissä näyttää hyvältä. Kuljettaja voi joutua pidättelemään muutaman tunnin päähän kun on sopiva breikki.

----------


## vristo

> Kuljettaja voi joutua pidättelemään muutaman tunnin päähän kun on sopiva breikki.


Ja voin kokemuksesta kertoa, että se on silloin liikenneturvallisuutta vahvasti vaarantava asia kun ajaa ns. "kupla otsassa".

----------


## canis lupus

> Ja voin kokemuksesta kertoa, että se on silloin liikenneturvallisuutta vahvasti vaarantava asia kun ajaa ns. "kupla otsassa".


Totta. Itsehän olen pahimmassa tapauksessa etsinyt sopivan pysäkin ja juossut kesken linjan metsään tarpeille. Hätä oli sen verran armoton. Noin 1-2 minuuttia tässä menetettiin mutta liikenneturvallisuutta vaarantava tekijä poistui

----------


## Salomaa

> Hallitset kyllä matematiikkaa ja vessakäyntien tarve lasketaan tietenkin terveen ihmisen tarpeita mukaan. Mutta voi olla myös syitä useimmalle vessakäynneille eri terveysongelmien takia, ja silloin voisi olla hyvä periaate suoda vessataukoja vähän reilummin. En ole kuljettaja, joten en tiedä monellako päättärillä on vessa kuljettajille, pitäisi mun mielestä periaatteessa olla jokaisella päättärillä, kuuluisi oikeastaan jo ihmisoikeuksiin. Tämä tuli vaan mieleen lukiessani tätä ketjua.


Mielenkiintoista - päättärillä tai sitten päättärin läheisyydessä. Elielinaukiolle tulee useampi linja ja lähtee. Onko se kuljettajien vessa välittömässä läheisyydessä, läheisyydessä vai kaukana. Kuinka monta minuuttia menee kun sinne kävelee ?

----------


## zige94

> Ok, kuulostaa erikoiselta mutta pidän hyvänä asiana. Sekunnin takia kurinpitotoimia tosin joudun epäilemään.
> Ongelma ainakin ennen oli myös LJIS laitteessa. Saattoi näyttää että myöhässä, tasauspysäkin kun ohitti niin näytti etuaikaa.
> Eli laitteeseen ei voinut täysin luottaa. Toki vanhaan tyyliin voi aina katsoa sarjakirjasta mutta moniko katsoo?
> Entä myöhästyneet lähdöt esim wc käynnin/(tupakkitauon) takia?


Ainoastaan lähtöketjun ensimmäisessä lähdössä on aikaraja 3 minuuttia. Muuten on 15 minuuttia (paitsi Sipoon ja kai Kirkkonummen liikenteessä 45min). Näistäkin sanktioidaan vain, jos on yhtiöistä johtuva syy eikä esim. liikenteellinen tai sääolosuhteet.
Joillekin pysäkeille on ohjelmoitu sekä saapumisaika että lähtöaika. Täällä Sipoossa se on tietyillä linjoilla usein 5-10 minuuttiakin erossa toisistaan. Tarkoituksena on tasata ruuhkan ja muiden tekijöiden aiheuttamia viivästyksiä. Jos kuvitellaan että saapumisaika on 16:40 ja linjan jatkumisaika tasauspysäkin jälkeen on 16:50. Linja on saapumassa vaikka 5 minuuttia myöhässä, jolloin laite tietenkin näyttää että on 5min myöhässä kunnes saavut ajantasauspysäkille. Siinä pysäkillä seistessä laite päivittyy yleensä vasta seuraavalla tasa-minuutilla näyttämään et oletkin nyt tältä pysäkiltä eteenpäin etuajassa.




> Somelinja-autonkuljettaja Bussi-Esko postaili aiemmin tuosta LIJ:stä, että se saattoi näyttää palluran kulkevan jo satoja metrejä edellä, vaikka bussi oli edelleen tasauspysäkillä. Toivottavasti LIJ:n perusteella HSL ei jakele sakkoja, vaan todisteina etuajassa kulusta pitää olla muutakin.







> Joo tämän olen itsekin huomannut. Oikeastaan navigaattorinkin kulkevan tietä pitkin ja kääntyvän oikealle reitille vaikka itse olen vielä 100 metriä perässä tulossa risteykseen. Leikkii ennustajaa. Mitäpä jos käännynkin tahalteen väärään suuntaan? Ja kyllä liikennöitsijä pystyy omista jäljittimistään tarkistamaan missä se auto oikeasti liikkuu. Muuten lähes puolet Tapiolan terminaalin ohittaneista linjoista olisi ajamattomia koska gps lähtee siellä seikkailemaan


Nuo jälkeen jäämiset tai edellä olemiset voivat johtua GPS-virheestä, jolloin laite saattaa askelluksen perusteella laskea sijainnin. Jos se toimii oikein niin sijainnin pitäisi ehkä 1-2 sek jäljessä tulla kuljettajat kartalla. Väliaikapysäkillä pitäisi myös muistaa katsoa mitä pysäkkilista näyttää, tunnistaako auton olevan pysäkillä vai luuleeko auton olevan jo lähtenyt. Sen pystyisi vielä manuaali-syötöllä pysäkillä ollessaan korjaamaan.

Systeemihän toimii niin että kun tapahtuu poikkeama (eka lähtö yli 3min myöhässä, muut lähdöt yli 15min myöhässä, lähtö- tai ajantasauspysäkiltä lähtö etuajassa, pysäkin väliin jättö jne.) niin tulee järjestelmään automaattisesti merkintä lähes reaaliaikaisesti, joka näkyy liikennöitsijöiden ajotoimistoissa. Ajotoimistossa sitten katsotaan poikkeaman syy. Siellä näkyy myös mm. GPS-signaalin syöttämä data jne., josta voi todeta onko lähtenyt oikeasti etuajassa vai huijaako laite esimerkiksi signaalin väliaikaisen hyppimisen vuoksi. Lisäksi tietysti liikennöitsijöillä voi olla omia seurantalaitteita, joista voi tiedot tarkastaa. Liikennöitsijät voivat sitten kiistää tämän automaattisen datan ja tarvittaessa kysyä kuljettajalta tilanteesta tarkemmin. Toki yrityksissä on ohjeistettu myös miten poikkeavissa tilanteissa toimitaan, jolloin ajotoimistossa voi olla jo tieto valmiiksi.

----------


## JT

> Nyt jo osa ajoajoista on kiristetty äärimmilleen, joten vaikkapa tuo 5 minuutin pelivara on hyvä olla ettei koko päivää sitten ajeta myöhässä.


Ajoajat ovat hidastuneet vuosien saatossa ihan hirveästi ja vastaavasti autokierrot löystyneet. Tässä muutamia syitä hidastumiselle:
- liikennemäärät ovat kasvaneet, ruuhkat lisääntyneet
- tieverkostolle on rakennettu lisää liikennevaloristeyksiä
- kalusto säädetään mahdollisimman polttoainetehokkaaksi, jolloin mm. kiihtyvyysominaisuuksia on rajoitettu
- ovien nopeus on hidastunut
- ajotavanseurantajärjestelmät
- valvonta (viimeisin trendi) - etuajassa ajaminen on suurempi paha kuin kevyt myöhässäolo

Nyt korona-aikana kun matkustusmäärät ovat romahtaneet aikataulut ovat oikeasti hirvittävän löysät. Ei siis ole mikään ihme, että siellä sun täällä körötellään alinopeutta tässä ketjussa kuvatulla tavalla. Tässä ketjussa on myös keskusteltu LIJ-järjestelmästä ja valvonnasta - vaikuttaa siltä, että kuljettajan oikeusturvan kannalta on parempi körötellä.

Nämä ovat omia arvioitani ja havaintojani.

Sitten voidaan myös pohtia, mikä on joukko(bussi)liikenteelle itselleen hyvää suuntausta ja onko esim. köröttely sitä. Jos itse saisin päättää, niin investoisin verorahoja kaikkiin mahdollisiin toimenpiteisiin, joilla nopeutetaan bussiliikennettä. Siihen sisältyisi infratoimenpiteitä, kaluston ominaisuuksien parantamista ja kuljettajien ohjeistamista/koulutusta. Valitettavasti saamme kuitenkin joka vuosi lukea talousarvioista ja liikennöintisuunnitelmista, että linjalle XX varaudutaan lisäämään autopäiv(i)ä kasvaneiden ajoaikojen takia. Se ei poista ongelman ydintä - että ajoajat ovat hidastuneet. Lisäksi veronmaksajille muodostuu lisää maksettavaa. 




> Vessassa käydään aina kun siihen on tarve, oli lähtöaika tai ei. Oli "vessataukoaikaa" tai ei. Kun on mentävä, niin silloin mennään. Lähdetään sitten myöhässä. Tällaisesta terveydellisestä asiasta ei voida tinkiä millään tavalla.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Kyllä silloin käydään kun on hätä. Autokierroissa ja aikatauluissa on kuitenkin jo otettu huomioon ajoajan hajonta bufferina päätepysäkeillä. Eli on todennäköistä, ettei kuljettaja ole joka sivulla pahasti myöhässä, jolloin tätä olemassaolevaa bufferia voidaan hyödyntää vessakäyntiin. Jos pakottava hätä joskus yllättää myöhässäajetun sivun jälkeen, niin sitten hyväksymme, että seuraava lähtö lähtee hiukan myöhässä. Sen sijaan, erillisen vessabufferin lisääminen autokiertoihin vain varmuuden vuoksi on edellisessä viestissä arvioimallani tavalla kallista.  :Smile:

----------


## canis lupus

Kyllä olen edellisen postaajan kanssa samaa mieltä listatuista asioista. Aikataulussa pysyminen on huomattavasti helpompaa vm. 2006 Volvolla vrt. Scania suburbaniin. Ovat kuin jänis ja etana. Toinen ampaisee pysäkiltä kuin ohjus mutta silti tasaisesti. Toinen möyrii 100 metriä ennen kuin pääsee 50 vauhtiin

----------


## Salomaa

Jos pitäisi valita kahdesta : nopea ajo ja vaihtelevat aikataulut pysäkeillä tai maltillinen ajo  paikkansapitävät aikataulut, niin valitsisin jälkimmäisen.  Siltä kannalta katsoen ei ole ongelma, jos kuljettaja valitsee ajonopeuden, jolla pysäkeille tullaan aikataulun mukaisesti.

Tuon kuluneen viikon illan esimerkkinä reittilokista löytyi bussi, joka ajoi 20 perättäistä pysäkkiä etuajassa ja jäi tasaamaan tasauspysäkille. Toinen vaihtoehtohan olisi hiljentää ajonopeutta sen verran että tasauspysäkillä ei tarvitse odottaa. Näin monet kuljettajat tekevätkin. Siten ei ole mikään ongelma että kuljettaja valitsee annetun ohjeistuksen raameissa sopivan ajonopeuden.

----------


## vristo

> Jos itse saisin päättää, niin investoisin verorahoja kaikkiin mahdollisiin toimenpiteisiin, joilla nopeutetaan bussiliikennettä. Siihen sisältyisi infratoimenpiteitä, kaluston ominaisuuksien parantamista ja kuljettajien ohjeistamista/koulutusta. Valitettavasti saamme kuitenkin joka vuosi lukea talousarvioista ja liikennöintisuunnitelmista, että linjalle XX varaudutaan lisäämään autopäiv(i)ä kasvaneiden ajoaikojen takia. Se ei poista ongelman ydintä - että ajoajat ovat hidastuneet. Lisäksi veronmaksajille muodostuu lisää maksettavaa.


Tästä olen minäkin täysin samaa mieltä. Bussin seisominen ruuhkissa ja liikennevaloissa on sama asia kuin poltettaisiin rahaa.

----------


## citybus

> Tästä olen minäkin täysin samaa mieltä. Bussin seisominen ruuhkissa ja liikennevaloissa on sama asia kuin poltettaisiin rahaa.


Terveisiä vaan vihervasemmistolle, joka Helsingissä pitää valtaa. Onko autopäiviä tarvinnut lisätä keskustan ulkopuolella kulkeville linjoilla? Miten ruuhkautuminen on mahdollista, jos autoliikenteen volyymit eivät juuri ole muuttuneet 15 vuoden takaisesta?

Onhan se surkuhupaisaa, kun HSL joutui esimerkiksi Vihdintien pikaratikkaa koskevassa lausunnossaan huomauttamaan Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun, että hei, meillä on muutakin joukkoliikennettä kun raitiovaunut, teidän katusuunnitelmanne ja inframuutoksenne entisestään haittaavat bussiliikennettä tärkeällä akselilla, jossa on ja jonne suunnitellaan tärkeitä bussirunkolinjoja.

----------


## Salomaa

On kaksikaistaisia katuja edelleen, joissa ei ole erillistä bussikaistaa. Liikennevalojen ohituskaista on joissain paikoissa mahdollinen. Sellainen on nyt Vihdintiellä.

Helsingissä on kaupunkirakenteen tiivistämisvimma, joka tarkoittaa jatkuessaan lisää liikennevaloja ja ruuhkia. 

On parempi että kaupunkisuunnittelun peruslinjaukset tehdään kunnallisvaalituloksen perusteella eikä nettikirjoitusten.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onhan se surkuhupaisaa, kun HSL joutui esimerkiksi Vihdintien pikaratikkaa koskevassa lausunnossaan huomauttamaan Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun, että hei, meillä on muutakin joukkoliikennettä kun raitiovaunut, teidän katusuunnitelmanne ja inframuutoksenne entisestään haittaavat bussiliikennettä tärkeällä akselilla, jossa on ja jonne suunnitellaan tärkeitä bussirunkolinjoja.


Eihän tuossa ole muuta surkuhupaisaa kuin se, ettei bussilafka Höselissä ole kukaan sisäistänyt, että kappas, jos tuonne tulee ratikka, niin meidän pitäis varmaan sitä päällekkäistä bussiliikennettä karsia aika reippaalla kädellä.

Tuo kissanhännänveto johtaa pahimmillaan siihen, että kaupunki lätkii katujen varsille linja-autolla ajo kielletty -liikennemerkkejä, jos ei Höselissä oteta lusikkaa kauniiseen käteen.

----------


## citybus

> Eihän tuossa ole muuta surkuhupaisaa kuin se, ettei bussilafka Höselissä ole kukaan sisäistänyt, että kappas, jos tuonne tulee ratikka, niin meidän pitäis varmaan sitä päällekkäistä bussiliikennettä karsia aika reippaalla kädellä.
> 
> Tuo kissanhännänveto johtaa pahimmillaan siihen, että kaupunki lätkii katujen varsille linja-autolla ajo kielletty -liikennemerkkejä, jos ei Höselissä oteta lusikkaa kauniiseen käteen.


[sarkasmi]Meinaatko, että ne mahtuvat tulevaisuudessa samaan pylvääseen läpiajokieltojen, maksimihiilidioksidipäästökylttien, nastarengaskieltojen ja yksisuuntaisesta kadulla pyöräilyn mahdollistavan merkin kanssa samaan tolppaan?[/sarkasmi]

No, kun Stockmann menee nurin ja liiketilat tyhjenevät entisestään, ehkä kaupunkisuunnittelussakin sitten ymmärretään, että keskustan asumistukiasujat ja vuokralaiset eivät yksin työllistä koko keskusta-alueen palveluntuottajia. Johan se huomattiin kaivarin rannassa, jossa kaupunki yritysten painostuksesta joutui nöyrtymään ja poistamaan läpiajokiellon. Eivät vissiin ne ohi lenkkeilevät paikalliset sitten yksin pitäneet pystyssä ursulaa.

----------


## vristo

Itse olen ajanut syysliikenteen alusta Itä-Vantaan linjoja 562 ja 587. Kyllä on mukavaa liikennöidä sujuvasti liikkuvia bussilinjoja, jotka eivät juutu ruuhkiin eivätkä pysähdy käytännössä muuta kuin pysäkeille. 

Tästä olen tehnyt sen päätelmän, että Helsingin niemelle ei kannata ajaa raideliikenteen kanssa päällekkäisiä bussilinjoja, vaan panostaa nimenomaan niiden joukkoliikennekaistojen tehostamiseen, joissa se on kaikkein tehokkainta. Bussit eivät kuulu, ainakaan nykyisessä määrin, Helsingin keskustaan, vaan junat, metro ja raitiotiet. 

Onneksi muutoksia on nyt nähtävissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:07 ----------




> On kaksikaistaisia katuja edelleen, joissa ei ole erillistä bussikaistaa.


Ja vaikka olisikin erillinen bussikaista, niin muun liikenteen ryhmittyminen kääntymistä varten on niissä edelleen täysin laillista.

----------


## canis lupus

No minusta on typerää että bussilinja 17 pitää lopettaa. Millä pääsee jatkossa nopeasti esimerkiksi Eirasta Hakaniemeen tai Kallioon? Olen tätä linjaa 2 vuoden urani aikana ajanut todella usein ja lähes aina viedään aamuaikaan täysi kuorma Hakaniemeen Tehtaankadulta sekä aamuliikennettä riittää myös toiseen suuntaan paljon alueilta jossa kiskoja ei ole kohtuullisen matkan päässä. Toivottavasti vielä harkitsevat uudelleen sen poistamista tai paikalliset asukkaat puhuisivat linjan säilyttämisen puolesta

Paciuksenkadun bussikaista on aivan täynnä kääntyviä autoja. Yksi ongelma on myös se että joukkoliikenne-etuudet ovat aivan turhia keskustassa kun jalankulkijoiden valoihin se vaikuta. Toiseksi raitiovaunuilla on aivan liian vahva etuus vrt. busseihin

----------


## Juissi

Olen aina ihmetellyt Helsingin seudun liikennesuunnittelua bussiliikenteen osalta. Todellisia etuuksia, kuten pelkkiä bussikaistoja on aivan liian vähän. Täysi bussillinen ihmisiä laitetaan samaan ruuhkaan yksityisautoilijoiden kanssa. Ilmeisesti meillä on liian pienet ruuhkat tai sitten suunnittelu on vaan niin huonoa. Esimerkiksi Amsterdamissa hyödynnetään raitiovaunujen   reittejä myös busseille. Bussit oikeasti ohittavat ruuhkat ja matka sujuu. Lisäksi jos en väärin muista, niin Amsterdamin lentokentälle ja sen matkan varrella on täysin pelkästään busseille tarkoitetut kaistat. Ne ovat keskellä väylää. Henkilöautot ruuhkailevat molemmin puolin bussien keskikaistoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Toivottavasti Hämeentien uusi kokemus saa muutosta tähän.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Tämä keskustelu alkaa menemään aika lailla offtopicin puolelle.

----------


## Salomaa

Viestiketjussa on kuitenkin tullut monenlaista uutta tietoa joukkoliikenteen harrastajille. Tai toisille tuttua, mutta monille uutta.

----------


## Tuomas

Yhtenä osana Nobinan huonon maineen muodostumisessa varmaankin on, että sillä oli keväällä 2020 bussikaluston laatututkimuksessa suurin keskimääräinen poikkeamapistemäärä. Yksinkertaistaen sanottuna Nobinalla oli bussifirmoista eniten korjattavaa kalustossaan.

----------


## volvojees

Menin muistaakseni sunnuntaina Nobinan 800:lla (Volvo 8900LE B7RLE) jossa oli turbo rikki.  :Laughing: 
Oli kamalaa kuunneltavaa kehä ykkösellä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Menin muistaakseni sunnuntaina Nobinan 800:lla (Volvo 8900LE B7RLE) jossa oli turbo rikki. 
> Oli kamalaa kuunneltavaa kehä ykkösellä.


Kuka tykkää, kuka ei. 
Kuuntelin yksi päivä pl 716, jossa on päässyt turbolta letku irti, piti sellaista vihellystä, että tässä " kuilussa" se kaikuu pitkälle. Mielestäni se ei ole huono asia, toki takana  istuessa on silloin pikkusen lämpimin.

----------


## vaajy

Vieläkö Nobina liikennöi linjalla 85 Jollaksesta Herttoniemeen?

Silloin kun vielä sitä säännöllisesti käytin, oli todella hyvä ja nopea linja. On ollut paljon hyviä kuljettajia.

Minusta Nobina on erittäin perinteinen ja maineikas firma.

Ei mitään huonoa sanottavaa.

----------


## joboo

> Vieläkö Nobina liikennöi linjalla 85 Jollaksesta Herttoniemeen?
> 
> Silloin kun vielä sitä säännöllisesti käytin, oli todella hyvä ja nopea linja. On ollut paljon hyviä kuljettajia.
> 
> Minusta Nobina on erittäin perinteinen ja maineikas firma.
> 
> Ei mitään huonoa sanottavaa.


Kyllä se vielä ajaa.

Itsellä ainakin, tänään lähdin Kampista bussilla tuli laituriin 2min myöhässä ja perillä 9min myöhässä (huom. oli puolen yön lähtö eikä muuta liikennettä). Joka päivä lähes jokainen vuoro myöhässä 5min tai enemmän, taas saa laittaa hösselille äkästä palautetta. Millonkohan oppisivat ajamaan! Saahan Nobina tällä hetkellä näistä uusista sopimuksista mitkä alko elokuussa niin jotai bonusta jotta pysyis aikataulussa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kyllä se vielä ajaa.
> 
> Itsellä ainakin, tänään lähdin Kampista bussilla tuli laituriin 2min myöhässä ja perillä 9min myöhässä (huom. oli puolen yön lähtö eikä muuta liikennettä). Joka päivä lähes jokainen vuoro myöhässä 5min tai enemmän, taas saa laittaa hösselille äkästä palautetta. Millonkohan oppisivat ajamaan! Saahan Nobina tällä hetkellä näistä uusista sopimuksista mitkä alko elokuussa niin jotai bonusta jotta pysyis aikataulussa.


Keskellä yötä lähtevissä lähdöissä on juurikin vähiten liikkumavaraa, koska niissä yleensä oletetaan, että pysähdytään vain joka kymmenennellä pysäkillä.

----------


## Tuomas

> Kyllä se vielä ajaa.
> 
> Itsellä ainakin, tänään lähdin Kampista bussilla tuli laituriin 2min myöhässä ja perillä 9min myöhässä (huom. oli puolen yön lähtö eikä muuta liikennettä). Joka päivä lähes jokainen vuoro myöhässä 5min tai enemmän, taas saa laittaa hösselille äkästä palautetta. Millonkohan oppisivat ajamaan! Saahan Nobina tällä hetkellä näistä uusista sopimuksista mitkä alko elokuussa niin jotai bonusta jotta pysyis aikataulussa.


Jos HSL suunnittelee aikataulut niin, että niihin ei liikennesääntöjen mukaan ja tasaisella ajotavalla ehdi, ei liikennöitsijä saati kuljettaja sille paljon mahda.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos HSL suunnittelee aikataulut niin, että niihin ei liikennesääntöjen mukaan ja tasaisella ajotavalla ehdi, ei liikennöitsijä saati kuljettaja sille paljon mahda.


Olikos tässä kuitenkin sellaista taustaa, että aikataulut pysyvät samana, mutta liikennöitsijä vaihtuu niin käy yhtäkkiä niin, että bussit alkavat kulkea valtavasti myöhässä? Muistelen jonkun täällä niin kirjoittaneen ja maininneen, että Nobinalla on jonkunlainen taloudellisen ajon kannustin, joka johtaa siihen, että busseilla ei jarruteta eikä kiihdytetä. Sen huomaa auton ratissakin, nimittäin kun edessä on PL:n dösä, se ajelee ihan normaalisti, kun taas Nobinan dösä on tuskaisen hidas siihen pisteeseen asti että se aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita, kun autot lähtevät ohittelemaan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Olikos tässä kuitenkin sellaista taustaa, että aikataulut pysyvät samana, mutta liikennöitsijä vaihtuu niin käy yhtäkkiä niin, että bussit alkavat kulkea valtavasti myöhässä? Muistelen jonkun täällä niin kirjoittaneen ja maininneen, että Nobinalla on jonkunlainen taloudellisen ajon kannustin, joka johtaa siihen, että busseilla ei jarruteta eikä kiihdytetä. Sen huomaa auton ratissakin, nimittäin kun edessä on PL:n dösä, se ajelee ihan normaalisti, kun taas Nobinan dösä on tuskaisen hidas siihen pisteeseen asti että se aiheuttaa vaaratilanteita, kun autot lähtevät ohittelemaan.


Otan vielä vanhan esimerkin. Veolia / transdev ajoi 165N, nykyisen kauklahti lidl toiselta puolelta lähti silloin. Auto lähti 18.32. Pysäkki Mankinjoensilta aika oli 12 minuuttia, Espoonkartanon ympäri, vastaavasti nobina kun tuli ajamaan, sama lenkki hoitui 8 minuuttiin. Pl kerkesi myös ajaa samaa lenkkiä hetken aikaa, ennen kuin metron linjasto alkoi. Silloin aika oli 10 minuuttia.

----------


## vristo

> , että Nobinalla on jonkunlainen taloudellisen ajon kannustin, joka johtaa siihen, että busseilla ei jarruteta eikä kiihdytetä.


 Nobinalla ei kannusteta "ajamaan hitaasti", vaan ennakoiden ja raskaan ajoneuvon liike-energiaa ja massaa hyväksi käyttäen. Samantapaisia ajotavanseurantalaitteita ja niihin liittyviä kannustejärjestelmiä on käytössä jokaisessa HSL-liikenteen bussifirmassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:38 ----------

Mutta kyllä te autolijatkin osaatte:
Ajoin tänään linjaa 125 Eestinlaakson läpi ja pysähdyin pysäkille, jossa toinen auto ei mahdu ohittamaan, vaan on odotettava, että bussi lähtee pysäkiltä. Mutta ei tämä Audi-kuski, vaan piti tempaista liikennejakajan vasemmalta puolelta, vastaantulijoiden kaistaa pitkin muutamaksi sekunniksi pysäkille pysähtyneen bussin ohi.

----------


## Zambo

> Otan vielä vanhan esimerkin. Veolia / transdev ajoi 165N, nykyisen kauklahti lidl toiselta puolelta lähti silloin. Auto lähti 18.32. Pysäkki Mankinjoensilta aika oli 12 minuuttia, Espoonkartanon ympäri, vastaavasti nobina kun tuli ajamaan, sama lenkki hoitui 8 minuuttiin. Pl kerkesi myös ajaa samaa lenkkiä hetken aikaa, ennen kuin metron linjasto alkoi. Silloin aika oli 10 minuuttia.


Liikennöintikausien vaihtuessa voi olla monia muitakin ajoaikaan vaikuttavia tekijöitä. Espoossahan PL ja Nobina ajavat kimpassa linjoja 159 ja 164A. Ehkä noiden ajoaikoja Bussitutkasta vertailemalla (jos jaksaa selvittää kummankin lähdöt) voi saada vahvistuksen tai tyrmäyksen aistinvaraisille havainnoille.

----------


## Salomaa

Joukkoliikenne näyttäytyy erilaisena kun sitä katsotaan yksityisauton ratin takaa tai sitten sen joukkoliikennevälineen kyydissä.

Tulin äsken Nobinan kyydistä, pysäkille saavuttiin tasaisesti jarruttaen ja pysäkiltä lähdettiin varovasti nopeutta nostaen. Tätä kutsutaan matkustusmukavuudeksi ja matkustajan turvallisuudeksi (matkustaja ei kaadu käytävälle voimaakkaan kiihdytyksen tai jarrutuksen johdosta).

Laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen toteuttaminen ei heikennä yksityisauton käyttömahdollisuutta.

Jos autoilija tekee vaarallisen ohituksen, niin sehän on sen autoilijan päätös.

----------


## Melamies

> Nobinalla ei kannusteta "ajamaan hitaasti", vaan ennakoiden ja raskaan ajoneuvon liike-energiaa ja massaa hyväksi käyttäen. Samantapaisia ajotavanseurantalaitteita ja niihin liittyviä kannustejärjestelmiä on käytössä jokaisessa HSL-liikenteen bussifirmassa.


Kuitenkin tämä johtaa usein siihen, että itsekkäällä liike-energian optimoinnillanne aiheutatte harmia muulle ammattiliikenteelle, jonka polttoainelasku kasvaa Nobinan etanoiden vuoksi. Nobinan aiheuttama tilanne on häpeällinen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:50 ----------




> Ei mitään huonoa sanottavaa.


Helppo sanoa Pirkkalasta käsin.  Ja arvaapa mitä? Minulla ei ole helsinkiläisenä yhtään mitään huonoa sanottavaa TKL:n toiminnasta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuitenkin tämä johtaa usein siihen, että itsekkäällä liike-energian optimoinnillanne aiheutatte harmia muulle ammattiliikenteelle, jonka polttoainelasku kasvaa Nobinan etanoiden vuoksi. Nobinan aiheuttama tilanne on häpeällinen.


Jos se ajo muulta ammattiliikenteeltä ei suju, niin kannattaa mennä uudelleen autokouluun kertauskursseille, joissa mm opitaan sopeuttamaan ajonopeus muutta liikennettä ja keliolosuhteita vastaavaksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos se ajo muulta ammattiliikenteeltä ei suju, niin kannattaa mennä uudelleen autokouluun kertauskursseille, joissa mm opitaan sopeuttamaan ajonopeus muutta liikennettä ja keliolosuhteita vastaavaksi.


Tämä mitä sanoit pätee täsmälleen suureen osaan Nobinan kuljettajista. Nobinan muun liikenteen häirintä voi olla mielestäsi hupaisaa, tyhjäntoimittajan on tietysti helppo olla tätä mieltä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nobinalla ei kannusteta "ajamaan hitaasti"


Siihen se tuntuu kuitenkin johtavan, ja nämä "kannusteet" ovat ehkä voimakkaammat kuin muualla, tai vastaavasti sanktiot voimakkaammat, koska ne johtavat niin erilaiseen keskimääräiseen ajotapaan.





> Mutta kyllä te autolijatkin osaatte:
> Ajoin tänään linjaa 125 Eestinlaakson läpi ja pysähdyin pysäkille, jossa toinen auto ei mahdu ohittamaan, vaan on odotettava, että bussi lähtee pysäkiltä. Mutta ei tämä Audi-kuski, vaan piti tempaista liikennejakajan vasemmalta puolelta, vastaantulijoiden kaistaa pitkin muutamaksi sekunniksi pysäkille pysähtyneen bussin ohi.


En ihmettele, näitä näkee paljon, kun liikennesuunnittelu pyrkii lisäämään turvallisuutta keinoilla, jotka hidastavat liikennettä enemmän kuin mihin autoilija haluaa alistua.

Eilen seurasin, harmi kun en kellottanut, yhden ainokaisen bussimatkustajan kyytiinottoa autossani, seisten siellä tientukkeena olevan bussin takana. Siihen tuntui menevän ikuisuus, väittäisin luokkaa 20 sekuntia mutta pitäisi tosiaan kellottaa. On kaiken maailman ovijarruja ja hitaasti toimivia ovia nykyään. Toista se oli ennen, kun ovi oli auki ennen kuin bussi oli edes pysähtynyt, sitten loikkaa likka sisään ja kuljettaja sulkee oven samalla kun bussi jo kiihdyttää pysäkiltä. En osaa sanoa, miten monta sekuntia tuohon "ennen vanhaan" kului, mutta nivelraitiovaunulle (ilman hidasta välipalaa) 10 sekunnin pysäkkiaika on jo sellainen, että siinä ehtii vallan hyvin matkustajatoiminnot perushiljaisella pysäkillä.




> Otan vielä vanhan esimerkin. Veolia / transdev ajoi 165N, nykyisen kauklahti lidl toiselta puolelta lähti silloin. Auto lähti 18.32. Pysäkki Mankinjoensilta aika oli 12 minuuttia, Espoonkartanon ympäri, vastaavasti nobina kun tuli ajamaan, sama lenkki hoitui 8 minuuttiin. Pl kerkesi myös ajaa samaa lenkkiä hetken aikaa, ennen kuin metron linjasto alkoi. Silloin aika oli 10 minuuttia.


Meinaatko, että Nobina on siis nopein näistä kolmesta? Se tuntuisi olevan ristiriidassa sen kokemuksen kanssa, että Nobina on erityisen hidas muihin verrattuna. Voisiko tähän vaikuttaa myös koronahiljainen liikenne?




> Tulin äsken Nobinan kyydistä, pysäkille saavuttiin tasaisesti jarruttaen ja pysäkiltä lähdettiin varovasti nopeutta nostaen. Tätä kutsutaan matkustusmukavuudeksi ja matkustajan turvallisuudeksi (matkustaja ei kaadu käytävälle voimaakkaan kiihdytyksen tai jarrutuksen johdosta).


Tämä on kyllä sinänsä hyvä pointti ja ainakin, jos bussimatkustajalla ei ole kiire, kuten harvemmin on, kun kerran on bussin valinnut, niin varmasti hänen näkökulmastaan tuo Nobinan ajotapa on pelkkää plussaa.

Autoilijasta tuntuu silti kurjalta körötellä 45 km/h väylällä, jonka nopeusrajoitus on 60 km/h, vain sen vuoksi, että eteen on sattunut väärän liikennöitsijän bussi.




> Jos autoilija tekee vaarallisen ohituksen, niin sehän on sen autoilijan päätös.


Tästä olen eri mieltä oikeastaan kahteen suuntaan. Tai siis päätös tietysti on sen autoilijan, mutta seuraukset...

Toisaalta on niin, että jos liikenteessä tekee jotain vaarallista, niin siinä tavallisesti vaarantuu myös muiden tienkäyttäjien turvallisuus. Jos minä ajan punaisia päin, niin aina on se riski, että siellä jossain onkin joku, jota en ole huomannut, ja sitten käy huonosti.

Toisaalta on myös niin, että tuollaiset suoralla tiellä olevat bussipysäkin kohdalle rakennetut keskikorokkeet voi paikoin ohittaa ilman, että siinä mitään oikeasti vaarantuu, olettaen, että nopeus pysyy kohtuullisena ja että autoilijalla on hyvä näkyvyys eli näkee, ettei vastaan ole tulossa ketään eikä kadunylittäjiä ole. Liikenteenjakajassa tosin yleensä on määräysmerkki, joten jos noin toimii, niin eihän se liikennesääntöjen mukaista ole.




> Nobinan muun liikenteen häirintä...


Se olet varmaan sinä, joka tämän nosti esiin joskus aiemmin täällä jlf:llä, ja sen jälkeen olen itse alkanut kiinnittää huomiota tähän ja omasta puolestani tuntuma on sellainen, että voin olla kanssasi samaa mieltä. Aiemmin ainoa liikennöitsijä, joka erottui minun silmääni, oli Åberg, ja tämä positiivisessa mielessä. Åbergin kuskit eivät ole niitä, jotka kiihdyttävät jopa töyssyihin nähdessään sivukadulta pyrkivän autoilijan eivätkä niitä, jotka puskevat itsensä väkisin eteen milloin kolmion takaa, milloin pysäkiltä. Muut näin vain suurena massana, mutta tuon keskustelun jälkeen aloin kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että totta tosiaan, joka kerta, kun tuntuu siltä, että taas tuo bussi matelee eikä saa jalkaa kaasupolkimelle, niin Nobinahan siinä lukee. PL:llä on aivan toinen meno.

----------


## vristo

> Kuitenkin tämä johtaa usein siihen, että itsekkäällä liike-energian optimoinnillanne aiheutatte harmia muulle ammattiliikenteelle, jonka polttoainelasku kasvaa Nobinan etanoiden vuoksi. Nobinan aiheuttama tilanne on häpeällinen.


Kuitenkin eilenkin sain kiitosta matkustajiltani hyvästä ja tasaisesta kyydistä. Se on mulle parasta palautetta kun oikein erikseen tullaan bussin etuovelle kiittämään poistuessa bussista. Ei siinä ole mitään hävettävää. 

Kun kirjoitin eilisen kannanottoni tänne, niin melkein arvasin, että ketkä tämän foorumin jäsenet siihen vastaavat ja miten vastaavat. Meni täsmälleen niin.

Itse olen ollut nyt syyskuusta lähtien Nobinalla, sitä ennen olin 14 vuotta Pohjolan Liikenteellä. Ammattiliikenteessä tuli tänä vuonna 30 vuotta täyteen. Ajotapani ei ole sanottavasti muuttunut, mutta jonkin verran enemmän kiinnitän huomiota tähän rullaukseen, mutta enimmäkseen ajan samalla tavalla riippumatta työnantajastani. Ajan nopeusrajoituksia noudattaen ja sovitan nopeuteni kulloisenkin tie- ja keliolosuhteiden mukaan. Jos joku muu tienkäyttäjä ei sitä kestä, niin omapa on häpeänsä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:26 ----------

Mun ykkösasiani työpäivässäni on tehdä se itselleni mahdollisimman helpoksi ja vaivattomaksi. Keskityn vain omaan työhöni ja ajamiseeni. Muiden edesottamuksista en ota stressiä kun en niihin voi vaikuttaa. Voisin purnata niistä tuntikausia, mutta mitä se vaikuttaa mihinkään? Voin kuitenkin ajaa vain sitä autoa, jonka ratissa kulloinkin olen. Mä en voi käsittää niitä autolijoita, jotka yrittävät ajaa oman autonsa lisäksi myös ajoneuvonsa ympärillä olevia ajoneuvoja. Heille aina sattuu ja tapahtuu. Sellaiset ovat selkeitä riskikuljettajia liikenteessä. 

Mulla tärkein kannustin on se, että pääsen kulloisenkin työpäivän jälkeen ehjänä kotiin ja saan siitä ansaitsemani rahallisen korvauksen. Nämä asiat kannustavat mua parhaiten tekemään työni niin huolellisesti kuin pystyn.

----------


## ettäjaa

Luettuani tätä ketjua noin vuosi sitten olen myös alkanut kiinnittää huomiota tähän, ja olen huomannut tasan kerran, että Nobinan bussi matelee (554/561 Kehä I:llä). Samana aikana olen kaksi kertaa todistanut PL:n bussin liikkuvan vielä hitaampaa, joista toisessa liikuimme noin 30-40km/h Tuusulanväylällä.

Yleisesti ottaen kuitenkin Nobinan ja PL:n kuskien ajotyylit miellyttävät minua usein. Samaa ei voi sanoa HelB:n kuskeista. Kyllä sieltäkin löytyy ihan hyviä, mutta ihan liian moni tekee sellaisia äkkijarrutuksia että huhhuh. Olen onneksi löytänyt idässä hieman vähemmän tällaisia kuskeja, mutta muistan kun olin viime kesänä matkalla Kampista Vanhalle viertotielle (14/39). Jokaisella pysäkillä tehtiin hätäjarrutus, ja miltei jokainen matkustaja, joka oli jäämässä pois, menetti tasapainonsa ainakin osittain. Itse kutsuisin tuota vaaralliseksi ajotyyliksi.

----------


## vristo

> olen huomannut tasan kerran, että Nobinan bussi matelee (554/561 Kehä I:llä)


Kehätiet ovat turvallisen bussiliikenteen kannalta aika ongelmallinen asia verrattuna esimerkiksi varsinaisiin moottoriteihin. Kun Kehät I, II ja III eivät ole tieliikennelain määrittämiä moottoriteitä (vaikka monin paikoin muistuttavatkin niitä), niille voidaan sijoittaa bussipysäkit vähän miten sattuu. Osa pysäkeistä on rampeissa ja osa taas ihan siinä varsinaisen tien varressa. Jatkuvat työmaat noilla teillä vaikuttavat oleellisesti tilapäisten pysäkkien sijaintiin. Bussinkuljettajan on oltava erittäin tarkkana tällaisia pysäkkejä lähestyessään, koska jokaisella niillä saattaa olla matkustajia ja jokaista on lähestyttävä omalla tavalla. Väärän kaistan valinta saattaa johtaa siihen, että missaa pysäkin ja noilla valtaväylillä ei voi tehdä äkkiliikkeitä vilkkaan rekkaliikenteen seassa. Kun bussinkuljettajan liikennealueella on kymmeniä (esimerkiksi minulla noin 60 erilaista bussilinjaa ympäri HSL-aluetta) erilaisia bussilinjoja ja jotain yksittäistä linjaa saattaa olla työvuorolistoissa suhteellisen harvoin (esimerkiksi muutama sivu kerraan parissa kuukaudessa) on siinä taas aikamoinen muisteleminen, että mitenkä se nyt menikään ja missä ovat pysäkit. 

Siinä on ihan syynsä, että miksi esimerkiksi Ruotsissa (mm. Göteborgin alueella) bussit ajavat moottoriteiden ja niiden kaltaisilla välillä omia väylään ja miksi niiden varsilla olevat pysäkit on usein keskitetty turvallisemmin omiin terminaalialueihin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Siihen se tuntuu kuitenkin johtavan, ja nämä "kannusteet" ovat ehkä voimakkaammat kuin muualla, tai vastaavasti sanktiot voimakkaammat, koska ne johtavat niin erilaiseen keskimääräiseen ajotapaan.


 Oliskos tuosta asiasta tutkimustietoa, kun tuo väite muuten tuntuu tyypilliseltä heitolta, joita täällä somessa viljellään ?





> En ihmettele, näitä näkee paljon, kun liikennesuunnittelu pyrkii lisäämään turvallisuutta keinoilla, jotka hidastavat liikennettä enemmän kuin mihin autoilija haluaa alistua.


Helsingin liikennettä suunnitellaan siten, että joukkoliikenne on etusijalla. Autoilijahan voi ottaa asioista selvää ja tarkistaa asenteitaan.




> Eilen seurasin, harmi kun en kellottanut, yhden ainokaisen bussimatkustajan kyytiinottoa autossani, seisten siellä tientukkeena olevan bussin takana. Siihen tuntui menevän ikuisuus, väittäisin luokkaa 20 sekuntia mutta pitäisi tosiaan kellottaa. On kaiken maailman ovijarruja ja hitaasti toimivia ovia nykyään. Toista se oli ennen, kun ovi oli auki ennen kuin bussi oli edes pysähtynyt, sitten loikkaa likka sisään ja kuljettaja sulkee oven samalla kun bussi jo kiihdyttää pysäkiltä. En osaa sanoa, miten monta sekuntia tuohon "ennen vanhaan" kului, mutta nivelraitiovaunulle (ilman hidasta välipalaa) 10 sekunnin pysäkkiaika on jo sellainen, että siinä ehtii vallan hyvin matkustajatoiminnot perushiljaisella pysäkillä.


20 sekunnin odottamisesta menee autoilijan hermot ?





> Tämä on kyllä sinänsä hyvä pointti ja ainakin, jos bussimatkustajalla ei ole kiire, kuten harvemmin on, kun kerran on bussin valinnut, niin varmasti hänen näkökulmastaan tuo Nobinan ajotapa on pelkkää plussaa.


Kerran kaatui matkustaja käytävälle kuljettajan jarrutuksen seurauksena ja toiset matkustajat antoivat ensiapua ja veivät matkustajan pysäkillä ambulanssia odottamaan. Nämä tällaiset ovat viimeaikoina ainakin jonkin verran vähentyneet.




> Autoilijasta tuntuu silti kurjalta körötellä 45 km/h väylällä, jonka nopeusrajoitus on 60 km/h, vain sen vuoksi, että eteen on sattunut väärän liikennöitsijän bussi.


Vaikkaa tuntu, niin siihen voisi auttaa ajattelutavan muutos, Helsingissä on tiivistämisvimmä, jonka seurauksena köröttelet tulevaisuudessa 30-40 km/h.




> Tästä olen eri mieltä oikeastaan kahteen suuntaan. Tai siis päätös tietysti on sen autoilijan, mutta seuraukset...


Ei tulisi Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä mitään, jos sitä ruvettaisiin suunnittelemaan autoilijoiden ehdoilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:43 ----------




> Tämä mitä sanoit pätee täsmälleen suureen osaan Nobinan kuljettajista. Nobinan muun liikenteen häirintä voi olla mielestäsi hupaisaa, tyhjäntoimittajan on tietysti helppo olla tätä mieltä.


Matkusta  päivän aikana useasti joskus jopa 15 joukkoliikennevälineellä enkä ole huomannut oleellista eroa Nobinan palvelutasossa. Enkä oikein ymmärrä, miksi tuota myyttiä eräät haluavat väkisin ylläpitää. Tuo Nobinan huonommuus muihin nähden alkaa näyttää tämänkin ketjun perusteella siltä että se ei pohjaudu minkäänlaiseen tutkimusnäyttöön.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun kirjoitin eilisen kannanottoni tänne, niin melkein arvasin, että ketkä tämän foorumin jäsenet siihen vastaavat ja miten vastaavat. Meni täsmälleen niin.


Mehän ollaan kuin vanha aviopari, ei tarvii enää paljon mitään sanoakaan, kun tiedetään jo etukäteen, mitä toinen on sanomassa.  :Very Happy: 




> Mun ykkösasiani työpäivässäni on tehdä se itselleni mahdollisimman helpoksi ja vaivattomaksi. Keskityn vain omaan työhöni ja ajamiseeni.


Tähän kohtaan joku voisi sanoa, että ehkä olisi hyvä ajatella siellä liikenteessä vähän muitakin kuin itseään. Mä en kuitenkaan ole se joku, koska toimin aika lailla kuten sä  ajattelen pääsääntöisesti itseäni ja omaa mukavuuttani. Ollaan rohkeita, kun sanotaan tämä ääneen!

----------


## vristo

Bussiliikenteen laatu on juuri sellaista kuin kunkin bussin kuljettaja sen luo. Siihen ei vaikuta hänen työantajansa nimi kovinkaan paljon. Ei ainakaan omalla kohdallani. 

Jokaisen alueen liikennöitsijän prioriteetit ovat turvallisuus, täsmällisyys ja luotettavuus. Ja tuottaa palvelunsa mahdollisimman taloudellisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:04 ----------




> Tähän kohtaan joku voisi sanoa, että ehkä olisi hyvä ajatella siellä liikenteessä vähän muitakin kuin itseään. Mä en kuitenkaan ole se joku, koska toimin aika lailla kuten sä  ajattelen pääsääntöisesti itseäni ja omaa mukavuuttani. Ollaan rohkeita, kun sanotaan tämä ääneen!


Minusta on tullut vuosien varrella kyyninen. Työpäiväni aikana näen niin paljon erilaista sähläystä, virheitä liikenteessä ja suoranaisia vaaratilanteita, etten enää jaksa ottaa stressia mistään. Ihmiset kun ovat autojen ratissa, niin aina tulee olemaan niin. 

Sillä tavalla ajattelen toki muita tienkäyttäjiä, että mitä vähemmän minä sählään ja toimin niin, että muut voivat mahdollisimman helposti ennakoida tekemisiäni, niin sitä parempi, eikä konflikteja tule. Jos tulee niin mulla on siihen sanonta: "Paljon virtaa vettä sillan alla". 

Sanotaanko vaikka niin, että mulle on kasvanut aika paksu nahka.

----------


## Melamies

> Oliskos tuosta asiasta tutkimustietoa, kun tuo väite muuten tuntuu tyypilliseltä heitolta, joita täällä somessa viljellään ?


Useat Nobinan kuljettajat ovat kertoneet, millaiset ovat talon säännöt ja heillä on kokemusta myös muualta, esim PL:ltä, joka on varsin tiukan työantajan maineessa. Ei siis tarvita mitään tutkimusta näin yksinkertaisesta asiasta.

----------


## zige94

> Eilen seurasin, harmi kun en kellottanut, yhden ainokaisen bussimatkustajan kyytiinottoa autossani, seisten siellä tientukkeena olevan bussin takana. Siihen tuntui menevän ikuisuus, väittäisin luokkaa 20 sekuntia mutta pitäisi tosiaan kellottaa. On kaiken maailman ovijarruja ja hitaasti toimivia ovia nykyään. Toista se oli ennen, kun ovi oli auki ennen kuin bussi oli edes pysähtynyt, sitten loikkaa likka sisään ja kuljettaja sulkee ove


Toki tähän voi vaikuttaa myös asiakkaan toiminta. Osa asiakkaista tulee sisään, leimaa/näyttää lipun ongelmitta ja jatkaa istumaan. Nykyisin tulee turhan paljon etenkin Helsingin puolella niitä, jotka avaa mobiililippunsa tai kaivelee matkakorttia vasta sisään astuttuaan. Unohtamattakaan HSL:n kehnoakin kehnompaa kortinlukijaa, jonka kanssa joillakin menee välillä useita kertoja ennen kuin lipun saa leimattua. Ainiin ja nettilataus... Miten siitäkin on saatu niin julmetun hidas. Menee useita sekuntteja kun tieto siirtyy kortille. Sitten useimmiten heti perään virhe ja virhekoodi kun matkustaja ei pidä sitä korttiaan siinä lukijassa siirron ajan, kuten kortinlukija käskee tekemään vaan alkaa ihmettelemään ja repimään korttiaan pois sekä tekemään mitä ihmeellisimpiä temppuja. Siinä onkin mennyt helposti minuutti yhden asiakkaan kyytiin ottoon.

----------


## Melamies

> Se olet varmaan sinä, joka tämän nosti esiin joskus aiemmin täällä jlf:llä, ja sen jälkeen olen itse alkanut kiinnittää huomiota tähän ja omasta puolestani tuntuma on sellainen, että voin olla kanssasi samaa mieltä. Aiemmin ainoa liikennöitsijä, joka erottui minun silmääni, oli Åberg, ja tämä positiivisessa mielessä. Åbergin kuskit eivät ole niitä, jotka kiihdyttävät jopa töyssyihin nähdessään sivukadulta pyrkivän autoilijan eivätkä niitä, jotka puskevat itsensä väkisin eteen milloin kolmion takaa, milloin pysäkiltä. Muut näin vain suurena massana, mutta tuon keskustelun jälkeen aloin kiinnittää huomiota siihen, että totta tosiaan, joka kerta, kun tuntuu siltä, että taas tuo bussi matelee eikä saa jalkaa kaasupolkimelle, niin Nobinahan siinä lukee. PL:llä on aivan toinen meno.


Muistaakseni sen otti puheeksi joku HSL-liikenteessä ajava bussinkuljettaja. En koe itse juurikaan kärsineeni Nobinan matelusta, mutta kuorma-autokuskien kahvipöydissä Nobina on kirosana.

----------


## vristo

> , mutta kuorma-autokuskien kahvipöydissä Nobina on kirosana.


Joo, kun ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaisesti (GPS:llä mitattuna), niin aika usein näkee jonkun kuorma-auton bussin takalistossa kiinni. 

Hyvin yleistä muutenkin on se, että ajetaan yli nopeusrajoitusten. Esimerkiksi Kehä II:lla nopeusrajoitukset ovat 60 ja 80 km/h. Harva kuitenkin noudattaa noita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuo Nobinan huonommuus muihin nähden alkaa näyttää tämänkin ketjun perusteella siltä että se ei pohjaudu minkäänlaiseen tutkimusnäyttöön.


Koska tutkimusnäyttöäkin on, niin voisit tietysti viitata siihen.

Tässä lainaus HSL:n viimeisimmän joukkoliikenteen kaluston laatututkimuksen esityksestä: "Erot eri bussiliikennöitsijöiden välillä ovat kaventuneet pieniksi". Asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksessa näyttää olevan sama trendi.

Vanha maine ei tietysti karise helposti.

----------


## Melamies

> Minusta on tullut vuosien varrella kyyninen. Työpäiväni aikana näen niin paljon erilaista sähläystä, virheitä liikenteessä ja suoranaisia vaaratilanteita, etten enää jaksa ottaa stressia mistään. Ihmiset kun ovat autojen ratissa, niin aina tulee olemaan niin. 
> 
> Sillä tavalla ajattelen toki muita tienkäyttäjiä, että mitä vähemmän minä sählään ja toimin niin, että muut voivat mahdollisimman helposti ennakoida tekemisiäni, niin sitä parempi, eikä konflikteja tule. Jos tulee niin mulla on siihen sanonta: "Paljon virtaa vettä sillan alla". 
> 
> Sanotaanko vaikka niin, että mulle on kasvanut aika paksu nahka.


Olet oikeassa, että on hyvä periaate keskittyä omaan ajosuoritukseen, sekä toimia ennakoivasti ja ennakoitavasti.

Ja tämä ei liity sinuun:

Olen havainnut autoliikenteessä vanhan ikävän ilmiön lisääntymisen. Muille aiheutetaan aktiivisesti ja tahallaan haittaa. Tätä tekevät lähinnä yksityiskäytössä olevien henkilöautojen kuljettajat, joskus myös yrityskäytössä (ei siis ammattiliikenteessä) olevien pakettiautojen kuljettajat.

----------


## vristo

> Olen havainnut autoliikenteessä vanhan ikävän ilmiön lisääntymisen. Muille aiheutetaan aktiivisesti ja tahallaan haittaa. Tätä tekevät lähinnä yksityiskäytössä olevien henkilöautojen kuljettajat, joskus myös yrityskäytössä (ei siis ammattiliikenteessä) olevien pakettiautojen kuljettajat.


Joo. Täysin käsittämätöntä toimintaa, jota näkee todellakin päivittäin. Ikään kuin auto olisi eräänlainen kostonväline kun autoijan kunniaa loukataan. Yleensä pyrin pysymään mahdollisimman etäällä tuollaisista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska tutkimusnäyttöäkin on, niin voisit tietysti viitata siihen.
> 
> Tässä lainaus HSL:n viimeisimmän joukkoliikenteen kaluston laatututkimuksen esityksestä: "Erot eri bussiliikennöitsijöiden välillä ovat kaventuneet pieniksi". Asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksessa näyttää olevan sama trendi.
> 
> Vanha maine ei tietysti karise helposti.


Tässä Nobina-keskustelussa on ainakin osittain kuitenkin kyse eri asiasta  eihän autoilijoilta kysellä, millaisina he kokevat eri bussiliikennöitsijät, ja nythän keskustelemme ainakin osittain juuri siitä. Kuten yllä totesin, yhden haitta on toisen etu, eli kiireettömälle bussimatkustajalle tuo kuhniminen on hyväkin asia, muille tienkäyttäjille sitten taas ei.




> Oliskos tuosta asiasta tutkimustietoa, kun tuo väite muuten tuntuu tyypilliseltä heitolta, joita täällä somessa viljellään ?


Tämä on niin klassinen nettikeskusteluheitto, etten voi kuin nauraa. Ihanko oikeasti vänkäät nyt, että pitää olla tutkimus siitä, millä tavalla bussiliikennöitsijät palkitsevat ja sanktioivat kuljettajia ajotyylistä? 

Ehdotan, että odottelet kunnes Vristo joko vaihtaa alaa tai siirtyy eläkkeelle. Hänellähän on paras ja tuorein tieto nyt kahdesta eri liikennöitsijästä, mutta kuten vanha viisaus sanoo, jonka leipää syöt, sen lauluja laulat. Ei siis kannata vielä kysellä. Itse luotan paitsi omiin satunnaishavaintoihini auton ratin takaa, myös mm. siihen toisella firmalla työskentelevään bussinkuljettajaan, joka pitää minun väitettäni hidastelevasta Nobinasta oikeana.




> Matkusta[n]  päivän aikana useasti joskus jopa 15 joukkoliikennevälineellä enkä ole huomannut oleellista eroa Nobinan palvelutasossa.


On myös niin, että tuo kuhniminen ei taida välittyä samalla tavoin jalankulkijalle taikka bussimatkustajalle. Jos sinulla on autoilevia tuttavia, voisit pyytää heitä kiinnittämään asiaan huomiota ja saada sitä kautta puolueetonta, empiiristä tietoa.




> Helsingin liikennettä suunnitellaan siten, että joukkoliikenne on etusijalla.


Ei kannata kuitenkaan Salomaankaan uskoa poliitikkojen juhlapuhelöpinää. Ei Helsingin liikennettä suunnitella siten, että joukkoliikenne on etusijalla. Sitä suunnitellaan sekametelisoppana, loputtomien kompromissien suona, jossa joka arpa joskus voittaa mutta useimmiten häviää. Kaikkein suurin valta on yksittäisellä liikennesuunnittelijalla ja heitähän on moneen lähtöön, monen eri sukupolven edustajia omine ihanteineen ja niin edelleen.

Tuo nimenomainen esimerkki eli tavanomainen kaksisuuntainen katu, yksi kaista suuntaansa, joka bussipysäkin kohdalla jaetaan liikenteenjakajalla kahtia erillisiksi ajoradoiksi, ei ole joukkoliikenteen suosimista. Ei siitä ole bussille mitään hyötyä. (Jopa voisi ajatella, että siitä on takana tulevalle toisen linjan bussille haittaakin, ainakin jos edustaa sitä näkökulmaa, että bussi on parempi kuin ratikka, koska bussi voi ohittaa pysäkillä seisovan bussin. Sellaistakin kirjoittelua on tällä foorumilla nähty.)

Tuollaisen järjestelyn tarkoitus on ainoastaan estää vastaantulevaa kaistaa pitkin tapahtuva bussin ohitus, jotta jalankulkijoiden ja polkupyöräilijöiden ei tarvitse katua ylittäessään varautua siihen, että väärästä suunnasta tulee ajoneuvo. Ajatus on hyvä ja kaunis. Noiden ohitustilanteiden riskihän liittyy siihen, että jalankulkija ylittää kadun suoraan bussin edestä ja on silloin aika pahasti piilossa, joten se ohittava autoilija ei huomaa jalankulkijaa, ja sitten käy huonosti.

Suurimmaksi osaksi tuollainen pitkä liikenteenjakaja pysäkin kohdalla varmaan toimiikin ihan hyvin, mutta jalankulkijan on silti hyvä varautua siihenkin, että sieltä väärästä suunnasta sittenkin tulee joku sääntöjenvastaisesti. Liikenteenjakajan ansiosta näkyvyys on ainakin vähän parempi ja liikenteenjakaja luo myös turvatilan siihen kadun keskelle.




> 20 sekunnin odottamisesta menee autoilijan hermot ?


Ei toki. Enkä niin sanonutkaan, minkä varmasti huomaat, kun luet viestini uudelleen. Vaikka luonnollisesti kiinnitin huomiota siihen, miten kauan noin yksinkertaisessa asiassa oikein meni.




> Ei tulisi Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä mitään, jos sitä ruvettaisiin suunnittelemaan autoilijoiden ehdoilla.


Tästä ollaan sentään samaa mieltä.




> Minusta on tullut vuosien varrella kyyninen. [...] Sanotaanko vaikka niin, että mulle on kasvanut aika paksu nahka.


En yhtään ihmettele. Se on varmaan niin, ettei tuossa työssä kestä, ellei noin käy.




> Toki tähän voi vaikuttaa myös asiakkaan toiminta. Osa asiakkaista tulee sisään, leimaa/näyttää lipun ongelmitta ja jatkaa istumaan. Nykyisin tulee turhan paljon etenkin Helsingin puolella niitä, jotka avaa mobiililippunsa tai kaivelee matkakorttia vasta sisään astuttuaan.


Hyvä pointti, voi olla, että tässä oli juuri näin!




> Unohtamattakaan HSL:n kehnoakin kehnompaa kortinlukijaa, jonka kanssa joillakin menee välillä useita kertoja ennen kuin lipun saa leimattua. Ainiin ja nettilataus... Miten siitäkin on saatu niin julmetun hidas. Menee useita sekuntteja kun tieto siirtyy kortille. Sitten useimmiten heti perään virhe ja virhekoodi kun matkustaja ei pidä sitä korttiaan siinä lukijassa siirron ajan, kuten kortinlukija käskee tekemään vaan alkaa ihmettelemään ja repimään korttiaan pois sekä tekemään mitä ihmeellisimpiä temppuja. Siinä onkin mennyt helposti minuutti yhden asiakkaan kyytiin ottoon.


Mikähän siinä onkin, että mitä uudempi systeemi, sitä hitaampi ja kankeampi? Ei koske vain joukkoliikennettä... Tuntuu, että hyvin usein käy niin, että uuteen järjestelmään siirtyminen merkitsee hidastumista ja kömpelyyden lisääntymistä, vaikka pitäisi olla juuri päinvastoin.

Edes kertalippua ei saa ostettua lippuautomaatista ilman sen seitsemää painallusta, joista suuri osa on täysin tarpeettomia. Oli se helppoa ennen: painaa yhdestä napista, minkä lipun haluaa, ja sitten syöttää kolikot.

----------


## ettäjaa

> mutta kuten vanha viisaus sanoo, jonka leipää syöt, sen lauluja laulat.





> Itse luotan   myös mm. siihen toisella firmalla työskentelevään bussinkuljettajaan, joka pitää minun väitettäni hidastelevasta Nobinasta oikeana.


Eipä muuta.‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎‏‏‎ ‎

----------


## Prompter

> Eilen seurasin, harmi kun en kellottanut, yhden ainokaisen bussimatkustajan kyytiinottoa autossani, seisten siellä tientukkeena olevan bussin takana. Siihen tuntui menevän ikuisuus, väittäisin luokkaa 20 sekuntia mutta pitäisi tosiaan kellottaa. On kaiken maailman ovijarruja ja hitaasti toimivia ovia nykyään.


Aika optimistinen arvio tosiaan. Yksilehtinen korin ulkona toimiva liukuovi on hitain mahdollinen sisäänkäyntiovi. Kaksilehtisen oven ei tarvitse olla täysin auki, ennen kuin siitä yleensä jo kuljetaan. Liukuoven on ensin ulostauduttava korista, jotta se mahtuu ylipäätään toimimaan. Tähänkin saadaan yleensä kulumaan yli kaksi sekuntia. Ja kun auton on oltava täysin liikkumatta, ennen kuin oven saa auki. Sitten vielä kaikki mahdolliset anturien viiveet. Uusissa Volvoissa valotkin himmenee, mutta liikkeelle et pääse ennen kuin ajotietokone on äärimmäisen satakymmenprosenttisen varma siitä, että ovi on kiinni. Periruotsalainen översäkerhet!




> Yrititkö avata ovea ennen kuin sallin? Hähää, pistänpä sinut painamaan nappia useasti uudelleen! Tai yrititkö sulkea ovea ennen kuin olin täysin auki? Hähää, menen aivan mateluvauhtia sitten kiinni! 😈


Ja pahoittelen syvemmälle OT:n puolelle menemistä, mutta keskiovien viereiset istumapaikat olisi ehdottomasti syytä poistaa, koska keskiovimonttuun matkustamaan käyvät asiakkaat kaventavat oviaukkoa patoen matkustajavirtaa entisestään. Lisäksi rungolle kaksilehtinen takaovi ja sieltä nousu sallituksi.

----------


## vristo

> Ja pahoittelen syvemmälle OT:n puolelle menemistä, mutta keskiovien viereiset istumapaikat olisi ehdottomasti syytä poistaa, koska keskiovimonttuun matkustamaan käyvät asiakkaat kaventavat oviaukkoa patoen matkustajavirtaa entisestään. Lisäksi rungolle kaksilehtinen takaovi ja sieltä nousu sallituksi.


Juuri näin. HSL-alueen bussiliikenteen laatu heikkeni huomattavasti silloin kuin yksilehtiset etuovet sallittiin. Siis jopa keskikaupunkilinjoilla. Mentiin kehityksessä taaksepäin reilun harppauksen.

----------


## Salomaa

_Erot eri bussiliikennöitsijöiden 
välillä ovat kaventuneet 
pieniksi_

Vilkaisin tuota moderaattorin laittamaa tutkimusta. Täsmää täysin siihen mitä itsekin olen havainnut. Eli en ole havainnut millään mittarilla Nobinan olevan muita huonompi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:29 ----------




> Tässä Nobina-keskustelussa on ainakin osittain kuitenkin kyse eri asiasta  eihän autoilijoilta kysellä, millaisina he kokevat eri bussiliikennöitsijät, ja nythän keskustelemme ainakin osittain juuri siitä. Kuten yllä totesin, yhden haitta on toisen etu, eli kiireettömälle bussimatkustajalle tuo kuhniminen on hyväkin asia, muille tienkäyttäjille sitten taas ei.


Jos autoilijoilta lähdettäisiin kyselemään, minkälaisina he kokevat eri liikennöitsijät, mitäköhän sovellettavaa lisäarvoa se toisi. 

Kyllä laadukkaassa joukkoliikenteessä on nyt päästy siihen että bussi saapuu pysäkille tasaisesti jarruttaen ja lähtee pysäkiltä rauhallisesti nopeutta nostaen. Emme me joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät sekä joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset  ole hirveän huolestuneita siitä, jos joku yksityisautoilija haluaa käyttää turvallisesta ja laadukkaasta kyydistä nimeä "kuhniminen".

----------


## Melamies

> Jos autoilijoilta lähdettäisiin kyselemään, minkälaisina he kokevat eri liikennöitsijät, mitäköhän sovellettavaa lisäarvoa se toisi.


Sovellettava lisäarvo on esim aiheettoman häiritsevän hitaan ajamisen lopettaminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------




> Emme me joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät sekä joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset  ole hirveän huolestuneita siitä, jos joku yksityisautoilija haluaa käyttää turvallisesta ja laadukkaasta kyydistä nimeä "kuhniminen".


Mitähän tässä tapauksessa tarkoitat käyttämällä sanoja joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset? Ketkä me?

----------


## Salomaa

> Sovellettava lisäarvo on esim aiheettoman häiritsevän hitaan ajamisen lopettaminen.


Bussit eivät aja aiheettomasti hiljaisella nopeudella. Joten sitä lisäarvoa ei voida soveltaa.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------






> Mitähän tässä tapauksessa tarkoitat käyttämällä sanoja joukkoliikenteen ammattilaiset? Ketkä me?


Tähänkin ketjuun on osallistunut kuljettajia sekä muita joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisia.

----------


## fani

Periaatteessa suurin osa ihmisistä ei tiedä liikennöitsijöistä tuon taivaallista. He näkevät HSL:n bussin. Ja se bussi, oli liikennöitsijä mikä hyvänsä, edustaa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennettä. Sehän toisi valtavasti sovellettavaa lisäarvoa joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun jos saataisiin tienkäyttäjiltä tietoa siitä mikä joukkoliikenteessä on heidän mielestä pielessä ja miten se haittaa heidän elämäänsä ja lähdettäisiin ratkomaan sitä. Jos päästään pisteeseen missä ei enää löydy tai löytyy todella vähän negatiivista sanottavaa busseista niin autoilijoita on paljon helpompi houkutella julkisten käyttäjiksi.

Ongelmasi Salomaa on taas se, että katsot todella kapeasti tätä asiaa vastapuolta kuuntelematta ja kaikkia asiaan vaikuttavia tekijöitä analysoimatta. Autoilijoista suuri osa on potentiaalisia tulevia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä jos joukkoliikenteestä saisi parempaa. Asiaa ei auta se, että edessä bussi hidastaa matkantekoa. Ei tavallinen autoilija kohdista vihaansa tällöin vaan siihen tiettyyn bussiin, tiettyyn linjaan ja tiettyyn kuljettajaan vaan koko HSL-alueen bussiliikenteeseen ja tuomitsee sen mielessään surkeaksi. Varsinkin jos tämä sattuu kohdalle useamman kerran niin mikä on todennäköisyys saada kyseinen henkilö vaihtamaan autonsa bussiin?

Kannattaisi olla huolissaan jos jotkut pitävät joukkoliikennettä huonona, koska eihän silloin saa yksityisautoilua vähennettyä ja heitä joukkoliikenteeseen. Minulla nyt on omat mielipiteeni nykyisestä bussiliikenteestä, mutta olin todella tyytyväinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä vielä 10 vuotta sitten. Siitä eteenpäin halukkuus käyttää joukkoliikennettä on vähentynyt koko ajan. Pari asiaa jos olisi toisin niin käyttäisin joukkoliikennettä paljon useammin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:14 ----------




> Bussit eivät aja aiheettomasti hiljaisella nopeudella. Joten sitä lisäarvoa ei voida soveltaa.


Valideja aiheita on ainoastaan liikenneolosuhteet, jotka eivät salli ajaa kovempaa. Ja etuajassa oleminen tai kaluston huono kunto eivät ole niitä. Jos ollaan etuajassa niin pysäkille odottelemaan ja jos on mahdollisuus ajaa alinopeutta muuta liikennettä haittaamatta tai vaarantamatta niin miksei toisaalta. Harrastan itsekin välillä tyhjällä tiellä sitä. Vaatii tosin erityistä tarkkaavaisuutta kuskilta. Jos kalusto on sellaisessa kunnossa, ettei sillä voi ajaa kuuttakymppiä kuudenkympin alueella niin sellaisen paikka ei ole tieliikenteessä muita hidastamassa ja vaarantamassa. Jonkin asteen ammattikuljettajana tiedän myös, että ennakoiva ajotapa on erittäin tärkeää etenkin raskaassa liikenteessä niin polttoainetaloudellisuuden kuin turvallisuudenkin takia. Ennakoida voi muuta liikennettä haittaamattakin.

Ja valitettavasti on pakko rikkoa kuplasi. Olen monesti istunut kyydissä, sekä ajanut sellaisen bussin perässä joka ajaa liikaa alle rajoituksen ilman mitään järkevää syytä. Entä henkilöautot? Rekat? Eivätkö nekään koskaan aja ilman hyvää syytä liian hiljaa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Periaatteessa suurin osa ihmisistä ei tiedä liikennöitsijöistä tuon taivaallista. He näkevät HSL:n bussin. Ja se bussi, oli liikennöitsijä mikä hyvänsä, edustaa Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennettä. Sehän toisi valtavasti sovellettavaa lisäarvoa joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun jos saataisiin tienkäyttäjiltä tietoa siitä mikä joukkoliikenteessä on heidän mielestä pielessä ja miten se haittaa heidän elämäänsä ja lähdettäisiin ratkomaan sitä. Jos päästään pisteeseen missä ei enää löydy tai löytyy todella vähän negatiivista sanottavaa busseista niin autoilijoita on paljon helpompi houkutella julkisten käyttäjiksi.


Saadaan autoilijoilta tutkimuksella tieto, että HSL:n bussit ajavat liian hiljaa. HSL antaa vastineen ajonopeuksista ja muustakin liikennesuunittelusta. Sekö HSL:n selvitys sitten kelpaa autoilijoille ?




> Ongelmasi Salomaa on taas se, että katsot todella kapeasti tätä asiaa vastapuolta kuuntelematta ja kaikkia asiaan vaikuttavia tekijöitä analysoimatta. Autoilijoista suuri osa on potentiaalisia tulevia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä jos joukkoliikenteestä saisi parempaa. Asiaa ei auta se, että edessä bussi hidastaa matkantekoa. Ei tavallinen autoilija kohdista vihaansa tällöin vaan siihen tiettyyn bussiin, tiettyyn linjaan ja tiettyyn kuljettajaan vaan koko HSL-alueen bussiliikenteeseen ja tuomitsee sen mielessään surkeaksi. Varsinkin jos tämä sattuu kohdalle useamman kerran niin mikä on todennäköisyys saada kyseinen henkilö vaihtamaan autonsa bussiin?


Tässäkin ketjussa kuuntelen "vastapuolta". Osa autoilijoista ei siirry joukkoliikenteeseen, vaikka sitä kuinka kehitettäisiin. Sen takia kukaan ei jää siirtymättä joukkoliikenteeseen, että bussi tai bussit ajavat liian hiljaa.




> Kannattaisi olla huolissaan jos jotkut pitävät joukkoliikennettä huonona, koska eihän silloin saa yksityisautoilua vähennettyä ja heitä joukkoliikenteeseen. Minulla nyt on omat mielipiteeni nykyisestä bussiliikenteestä, mutta olin todella tyytyväinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä vielä 10 vuotta sitten. Siitä eteenpäin halukkuus käyttää joukkoliikennettä on vähentynyt koko ajan. Pari asiaa jos olisi toisin niin käyttäisin joukkoliikennettä paljon useammin.


Olisit nyt maininnut ne pari asiaa, joiden pitäisi olla toisin. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:14 ----------





> Valideja aiheita on ainoastaan liikenneolosuhteet, jotka eivät salli ajaa kovempaa. Ja etuajassa oleminen tai kaluston huono kunto eivät ole niitä. Jos ollaan etuajassa niin pysäkille odottelemaan ja jos on mahdollisuus ajaa alinopeutta muuta liikennettä haittaamatta tai vaarantamatta niin miksei toisaalta. Harrastan itsekin välillä tyhjällä tiellä sitä. Vaatii tosin erityistä tarkkaavaisuutta kuskilta. Jos kalusto on sellaisessa kunnossa, ettei sillä voi ajaa kuuttakymppiä kuudenkympin alueella niin sellaisen paikka ei ole tieliikenteessä muita hidastamassa ja vaarantamassa. Jonkin asteen ammattikuljettajana tiedän myös, että ennakoiva ajotapa on erittäin tärkeää etenkin raskaassa liikenteessä niin polttoainetaloudellisuuden kuin turvallisuudenkin takia. Ennakoida voi muuta liikennettä haittaamattakin.


Pysäkeillä on aikataulut, jolloin kyseinen bussi on pysäkillä. Erilaisia apuvälineitä käyttäen kuljettaja pyrkii noudattamaan tuota pysäkkiaikataulua silloin kun se on mahdollista. Tämä ominaisuus on muuten parantunut vuosi vuodelta. Varsinkin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolelle bussi saapuu hämmästyttävän hyvin pysäkile pysäkkiaikataulun mukaisesti.




> Ja valitettavasti on pakko rikkoa kuplasi. Olen monesti istunut kyydissä, sekä ajanut sellaisen bussin perässä joka ajaa liikaa alle rajoituksen ilman mitään järkevää syytä. Entä henkilöautot? Rekat? Eivätkö nekään koskaan aja ilman hyvää syytä liian hiljaa?


Ethän Sinä siellä bussin perässä voi tietää, millä aikataululla bussin pitää olla seuraavan pysäkin kohdalla. Bussinkuljettaja valitsee bussin ajonopeuden ja siihen on aina perusteltu syy. Jos on matkustajia vähän ja muuta liikennettä, silloin kuljettaja ajaa selvästi alle nopeusrajoitusten. On parempi ajaa tasaisesti hiljaa kuin jäädä tasauspysäkeille odottelemaan. Koska pysäkeillä odottelu haittaa muiden linjojen mahdollisuuksia hyödyntää pysäkkiä tehokkaasti ja turvallisesti.

Tässä koko keskustelussa on ongelmana liikennemerkkien väärä tulkinta ja yksityisautoilijoiden väärät asenteet. "Suurin sallittu nopeus" -liikennemerkki ei samalla tarkoita että sen pitäisi myös olla miniminopeus. Eihän se ole mikään ongelma jos rekalla tai henkilöautolla tai millä tahansa ajoneuvolla on syy valita ajonopeus alle suurimman sallitun nopeuden.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Bussit eivät aja aiheettomasti hiljaisella nopeudella. Joten sitä lisäarvoa ei voida soveltaa.


Roskapuhetta. Juuri näin ainakin linjojen 97 ja 97V bussit (tai tarkasti ottaen: ei bussit vaan niiden kuljettajat) tekivät silloin kun liikennöitsijänä oli Nobina. En enää tässä yhteydessä perustele sen tarkemmin, perusteet löytyvät kirjoituksistani aiemmin tässä ketjussa.

Nyt kun mainittujen linjojen liikennöitsijäksi on vaihtunut HelB tämä ongelmakohta on poistunut.

Ja väärinkäsitysten ja muun jonninjoutavan jankutuksen välttämiseksi: En edelleenkään väitä enkä ole milloinkaan väittänyt että tämä hidasteluongelma koskisi kaikkia Nobinan kuljettajia ja/tai linjoja mutta sen tiedän että käyttämilläni linjoilla 97 ja 97V se oli 100% fakta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:25 ----------




> S
> 
> Tässä koko keskustelussa on ongelmana liikennemerkkien väärä tulkinta ja yksityisautoilijoiden väärät asenteet. "Suurin sallittu nopeus" -liikennemerkki ei samalla tarkoita että sen pitäisi myös olla miniminopeus. Eihän se ole mikään ongelma jos rekalla tai henkilöautolla tai millä tahansa ajoneuvolla on syy valita ajonopeus alle suurimman sallitun nopeuden.


Jos nyt en aivan väärin muista niin myös tarpeeton nopeusrajoituksia hitaammin ajaminenkin (eli alinopeus) on tieliikennelain mukaan kielletty. Kaikilta tienkäyttäjiltä. Ja se, että HSL tai mikä tahansa muu vastaava liikenneoperaattori on suunnitellut liian löysät ajoajat joiden perusteella on ajettava liian hitaasti jotta ei ajaisi edellä aikataulusta ei käsittääkseni ole lain tarkoittama alinopeudella ajamisen sallimisen peruste.
Toki voin olla väärässäkin koska en nyt jaksa tarkistaa asiaa tieliikennelaista.

Sitäpaitsi, ne pysäkkiaikataulujen ajat, poislukien ajantasauspysäkit, ovat vain ARVIOITUJA ohitusaikoja kuten varmaan itsekin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä tiedät. Bussi voi siis ohittaa pysäkin kyseistä aikaa hieman myöhemmin tai (järkytys...) jopa aikaisemminkin (!).

----------


## canis lupus

En tiedä sitten miksi nyt itä-Helsingin ja Vantaan linjat ovat lähes kokoaika etuajassa useita minuutteja, sensijaan Nobinan voittamat linjat Helbiltä (etenkin 37) ovat kokoaika 7min myöhässä. Ajoaikoihin ei ole koskettu. Muistan että Concordian aikana Nobina tarjosi todella reipasta kyytiä. Nyt lähinnä tilanne on muuttunut päinvastaiseksi. Se miten firma painottaa ajotapaa vaikuttaa suuresti kuljettajiin. Itse ajoin tuota 37 silloin eikä aikataulussa pysyminen ollut mikään ongelma. Tuli usein ajettua 3min etuajassa molempiin päihin samoilla aikatauluilla. Mitään rallia ei tarvinnut ajaa, vaan rajoitusten ja tilanne nopeuden mukaan

----------


## Salomaa

> . Ja se, että HSL tai mikä tahansa muu vastaava liikenneoperaattori on suunnitellut liian löysät ajoajat joiden perusteella on ajettava liian hitaasti jotta ei ajaisi edellä aikataulusta ei käsittääkseni ole lain tarkoittama alinopeudella ajamisen sallimisen peruste.
> Toki voin olla väärässäkin koska en nyt jaksa tarkistaa asiaa tieliikennelaista.


Voin kertoa Sinulle, että on . Ei ne aikataulut niin huonosti ole laadittu bussi joutuisi turhaan ajamaan hiljaa. En ole kuullut bussinkuljettajasta, joka olisi saanut sakot liian hiljaa ajamisesta. Alkaa mennä jo huumorin puolelle, mutta ei se mitään.




> Sitäpaitsi, ne pysäkkiaikataulujen ajat, poislukien ajantasauspysäkit, ovat vain ARVIOITUJA ohitusaikoja kuten varmaan itsekin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä tiedät. Bussi voi siis ohittaa pysäkin kyseistä aikaa hieman myöhemmin tai (järkytys...) jopa aikaisemminkin (!).


Niin käykin usein ruuhka-aikana, jos siihen vielä lisätään esim. voimakas lumisade, mutta mainitsin siitä että olen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä tyytyväinen siihen, että yhä useammin ainakin ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella pysäkkiaikataulut pitävät hyvin paikkansa.

Jos joku joukkoliikenteen suunnittelupuolella töitä tekevää nyt sattumalta lukisi tätä korkeatasoista keskustelua, niin kysyn että onko siellä suunnittelijoiden keskuudessa ollut esillä ongelma nimeltä: *"Alinopeutta ajavat bussit"* ?

----------


## vristo

Ennakoiva ja taloudellinen ajotapa ei ole hidastelua:

https://youtu.be/TthGgS9624U

----------


## fani

> Olisit nyt maininnut ne pari asiaa, joiden pitäisi olla toisin.


Vastaan mielelläni. Suurin syy siihen etten käytä joukkoliikennettä enää niin paljoa kuin ennen on sen hitaus verrattuna autoon. Tämä ei haitannut minua ennen, vaikka julkiset olivat kyllä autoa hitaampia niin matka tuntui nopealta ja sujuvalta, miltä se enää ei tunnu. Lisäksi kalusto oli ennen paljon parempaa. Nyt joka ikinen asia bussiliikenteessä korostaa sen hitautta ja matka tuntuu ihan älyttömän hitaalta ja epämukavalta. Syyt tähän? 1. Ovijarru - itsessään ihan hyvä keksintö, mutta ovet tulisi voida avata pienestä vauhdista niin että bussin pysähtyessä ovet ovat täysin auki. Ja kun ovet painaa sulkeutumaan niin ovijarrun pitäisi päästää irti ja bussi voisi lähteä liikkeelle 2. Bussien umpisurkea sisätilojen suunnittelu ja etenkin ne penkkiviritelmät mitä niihin nykyään laitetaan.

Muistan hyvin ajan 2010 +/- 5 vuotta, jolloin vaikkapa Nobinan/Concordian kalusto oli mitä oli. Kulmat repsotti ja kolhuja joka nurkassa, maitolaseja, tiivisteet roikkui, flekti huusi yms. Mutta silti niillä matkustin ihan mielelläni, koska matkanteko oli nopean tuntuista ja mukavaa. Sitä mukaa kun uusia busseja on alkanut tulla liikenteeseen ja vanhat poistua, on halukkuuteni matkustaa bussilla vähentynyt koko ajan. Teoriassa ja paperilla asiat ovat nyt paremmin ja kaluston kunto on parantunut paljon, mutta kalusto itsessään on mielestäni todella surkeaa. Tämä toki kaikilla firmoilla. Kuinka vaikeaa on kopioda 20-30 vuotta vanhan bussin sisätilat uuteen malliin? Puhun tietysti Carrus City L:stä B10-alustalla, joista kaikki olivat aivan loistavia, mutta erityisesti HelBin sarja 9801-9811. Loistavat sisätilat. Täysin portaaton käytävän lattia ihan taakse asti. Penkit olivat noin sata kertaa parempia kuin nämä nykyiset viritelmät oli ne toteuttu pehmusteilla ja vaikka vaan kankaalla peltikupin päälle. Tämän jälkeen tulleet Volvo City L ja 8700LE olivat vielä ihan ookoo, mutta kaikki 2010-luvun viritelmät on ihan täyttä roskaa.

HSL toki yrittää hankaloittaa matkustajien elämää kaikin mahdollisin keinoin omilla toimillaan ja kun kalusto on mitä on niin eipä paljoa innosta käyttää julkisia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> En ole kuullut bussinkuljettajasta, joka olisi saanut sakot liian hiljaa ajamisesta


En minäkään. En myöskään ole kuullut henkilöautoa ajavasta joka olisi tällä perusteella sakot saanut. Enkä pyöräilijästä jota olisi sakotettu kypärättä ajamisesta tai jalkakäytävällä ajamisesta yli 12 -vuotiaana. Ja hyvin, hyvin harvoin -en edes muista koska viimeksi- olen kuullut jalankulkijasta jota olisi sakotettu punaisia liikennevaloja päin kävelemisestä vaikka sitä pelkästään Helsingissä näkeekin useita kertoja päivässä. Minäkin olen tähän laissa kiellettyyn tekoon syyllistynyt -eikä sakkoja ole tullut.

Joten se, että jostain ei ole sakotettu ei tarkoita sitä etteikö se voisi siitäkin huolimatta olla lainsäädännön vastaista toimintaa.

Tämä saivartelu loppukoot omalta osaltani tähän.

----------


## zige94

> Ennakoiva ja taloudellinen ajotapa ei ole hidastelua:
> 
> https://youtu.be/TthGgS9624U


Se että 60km/h alueella ajellaan 30-40km/h jatkuvasti muun liikenteen tukkeena ei ole ennakoivaa ja taloudellista ajotapaa.

----------


## vristo

> Se että 60km/h alueella ajellaan 30-40km/h jatkuvasti muun liikenteen tukkeena ei ole ennakoivaa ja taloudellista ajotapaa.


En mä aja. Jos joku muu ajaa, se on hänen asiansa. En ole kollegani vartija. Toki mun on sanottava, että siinä tapauksessa hän lienee käsittänyt taloudellisen ajotavan väärin. Toki tuota tapahtuu ihan kaikissa liikenneyhtiöissä, kuten olen vuosien varrella havainnut. Mutta ei siitä auta päreitänsä polttaa. Ainakaan ammattikuljettajan.

----------


## tkp

> Jos nyt en aivan väärin muista niin myös tarpeeton nopeusrajoituksia hitaammin ajaminenkin (eli alinopeus) on tieliikennelain mukaan kielletty. Kaikilta tienkäyttäjiltä. Ja se, että HSL tai mikä tahansa muu vastaava liikenneoperaattori on suunnitellut liian löysät ajoajat joiden perusteella on ajettava liian hitaasti jotta ei ajaisi edellä aikataulusta ei käsittääkseni ole lain tarkoittama alinopeudella ajamisen sallimisen peruste.
> Toki voin olla väärässäkin koska en nyt jaksa tarkistaa asiaa tieliikennelaista.


Tieliikennelaki 3§

"Liikennettä ei saa tarpeettomasti estää eikä haitata. Ajoneuvoa ei saa ajaa aiheettoman hitaasti eikä tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla."

Käytännössä tuollaiset kiellot on täysin kuolleita lainpykäliä koska poliisin liikennevalvonta on täysin minimaalista nykyään.Näitä hidastelijoita tuntuu nykyään löytyvän kaikista kuljettajaryhmistä. Yksi ryhmä on kännykän näprääjät joilla ei riitä havainnointikyky kuin siihen puhelimeen ja matkanteko on sen mukaista.

----------


## vristo

Niin paljon on asioita, joita ei saisi lain mukaan tehdä, mutta silti tapahtuu koko ajan, kenenkään puuttumatta siihen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tätä ketjua lukiessa täytyy sanoa, että vristo kirjoittaa paljon täyttä asiaa ja näkemykset on ammattimaisia. Liikenteessä näkee monta hosujaa ja sählääjää päivän mittaan, joille liikenteen ja eri tilanteiden ennakointi täysin ylivoimainen asia. Sujuvuutta ei ole äkkinäinen tempominen, vaan jouheva nätti meno. Ja tilanteen salliessa ihan reipaskin meno.

----------


## joboo

Jos miettii että toinen firma ajanut samoilla aikatauluilla ja pysynyt aikataulussa jopa etuajassa ja toinen firma ei pysy aikataulussa ja koko ajan myöhässä, niin kyllä se kertoo että jälkimäisessä firmassa ja kuljettajaissa on pahasti jokin vialla. Esimerkiksi: 13:12 lähtevä 37 Honkasuolta helbin aikaan oli kampissa aina joko 3min etuajassa tai tasan sillon kun pitikin eli 13.54 tai korkeintaan 1-2min myöhässä, Nobinan aikana sama lähtö on lähes joka ikinen päivä 2-10min myöhässä, viimisen 7 päivän aikana ei ole ollut aikataulussa perillä tai edes etuajassa. Nobinalla viellä lukee näin hienosti sivuillaan "Nobinan visio on "Kaikki haluavat matkustaa kanssamme".Jotta voimme saavuttaa visiomme, on matkustamisen kanssamme oltava helppoa. Aikatauluihin on voitava luottaa" tämä ei pidä millään asteella koko yhtiössä paikkaansa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se että 60km/h alueella ajellaan 30-40km/h jatkuvasti muun liikenteen tukkeena ei ole ennakoivaa ja taloudellista ajotapaa.


Onko sullakin sellainen kokemus, että Nobinan bussit on huomiotaherättävän hitaita?

----------


## zige94

> Onko sullakin sellainen kokemus, että Nobinan bussit on huomiotaherättävän hitaita?


On. En voi yleistää että KAIKKI kuljettajat näin toimivat, mutta hyvin yleistä oli esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin suunnilla kun Nobinan linjoja ajoi yhtenäistä reittiä tiellä 170 Itäkeskuksen ja Landbon välillä, linja 93 koko matkan ja linja 97 Fallpakkaan asti. Monesti köröteltiin alinopeutta perässä. Linja 97/97V meni Nobinalta HelBille ja linja 93 tuli Nobinalta meille elokuussa, uudella linjatunnuksella. Ei ole mm. 97:n perässä tarvinnut enään körötellä sen jälkeen kertaakaan.

Vriston mainitsema taloudellinen ajotapa on ihan eri asia kuin se että ajetaan selvästi muuta liikennettä hitaasti ilman (näkyvää) syytä. Tästä aiheesta keskusteltiin aiemmin tänä vuonna toisessa ketjussa ja muutamalla muullakin foorumin jäsenellä oli samoja havaintoja juuri Itäväylän suunnilta. Onko sitten tämä Nobinan taloudellinen ajotapa käsitetty väärin joidenkin kuljettajien osalta? Vaikea sanoa kun en ole ajatustenlukija. Mutta jostain syystä erityisesti Nobinan osalta selvästi korostuu hitaasti ajaminen vrt. muihin liikennöitsijöihin.

Tämä aihe tuntuu hiertävän joidenkin jalkoja selvästi, mutta tämä on minun kokemukseni asiasta. Tuolla tien päällä tulee vietettyä kuitenkin jopa 14 tuntia päivässä (okei, vähennetään tauot pois eli ehkä 10-11 tuntia maksimissaan).

----------


## vristo

> Onko sitten tämä Nobinan taloudellinen ajotapa käsitetty väärin joidenkin kuljettajien osalta?


Näin varmasti on. 

Tiedän eräitä kollegoita, jotka ovat vuosikausia ja jopa vuosikymmeniä ajaneet hitaasti. Se on heidän tapansa tehdä töitä. Yksikään näistä ei ole ollut eikä ole Nobinalla töissä. 

Nobinalla ei mitenkään kehoteta hidastelemaan. Itseasiassa täsmälleen samoja asioita tähdennetään kuljettajatyössä kuin edellisellä työnantajallanikin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:40 ----------




> Jos miettii että toinen firma ajanut samoilla aikatauluilla ja pysynyt aikataulussa jopa etuajassa ja toinen firma ei pysy aikataulussa ja koko ajan myöhässä, niin kyllä se kertoo että jälkimäisessä firmassa ja kuljettajaissa on pahasti jokin vialla. Esimerkiksi: 13:12 lähtevä 37 Honkasuolta helbin aikaan oli kampissa aina joko 3min etuajassa tai tasan sillon kun pitikin eli 13.54 tai korkeintaan 1-2min myöhässä, Nobinan aikana sama lähtö on lähes joka ikinen päivä 2-10min myöhässä, viimisen 7 päivän aikana ei ole ollut aikataulussa perillä tai edes etuajassa. Nobinalla viellä lukee näin hienosti sivuillaan "Nobinan visio on "Kaikki haluavat matkustaa kanssamme".Jotta voimme saavuttaa visiomme, on matkustamisen kanssamme oltava helppoa. Aikatauluihin on voitava luottaa" tämä ei pidä millään asteella koko yhtiössä paikkaansa.


Missä kohtaa tässä on ajettu mielestäsi alinopeutta?
https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...RS%2CDEPARTURE

----------


## Salomaa

> Näin varmasti on. 
> 
> Tiedän eräitä kollegoita, jotka ovat vuosikausia ja jopa vuosikymmeniä ajaneet hitaasti. Se on heidän tapansa tehdä töitä. Yksikään näistä ei ole ollut eikä ole Nobinalla töissä.


Eikös siitä sitten esimiehet ja tilaaja ilmoittele jos joku kuljettaja jää pysäkkiaikatauluista jälkeen päivästä toiseen viikosta toiseen vuodesta toiseen ?

----------


## joboo

> https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20211222/131200/1037/2/0022_1230?date=2021-12-22&route.routeId=1037&route.direction=2&route.orig  inStopId=1333104&mapView=60.22402%2C24.878313&tab=  journeys&details-tab=journey-events&vehicle=0022%2F1230&live=false&time=13%3A34  %3A11&journeyEventFilters=TIMING_STOP_ARS%2CTERMIN  AL_ARS%2CDEPARTURE[/url]


No on se aika ihme jos aikataulussa ei pysytä ja ajetaan normaali nopeutta. tuostakin kun katsoo niin lähes 7min myöhässä kampissa ja tuohon aikaa pahemmin mitään ruuhkaa ole mitä lähtee syyttämään.

----------


## vristo

> Eikös siitä sitten esimiehet ja tilaaja ilmoittele jos joku kuljettaja jää pysäkkiaikatauluista jälkeen päivästä toiseen viikosta toiseen vuodesta toiseen ?


Kun kuljettajan työhistoria on  moitteeton, ei kolareita, ei ongelmia tai muutakaan, niin siinä on esimiehen paha mennä sanomaan, että paina enemmän kaasua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 04:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 04:19 ----------




> No on se aika ihme jos aikataulussa ei pysytä ja ajetaan normaali nopeutta. tuostakin kun katsoo niin lähes 7min myöhässä kampissa ja tuohon aikaa pahemmin mitään ruuhkaa ole mitä lähtee syyttämään.


Jos katsot tuota ajoa niin näet, että kyseinen vuoro on ollut aikataulussaan aina Hankasuon pysäkille asti, mutta sitten käännyttyään Vihdintielle ja seuraavalta pysäkiltä (Ruosilantie) on lähdetty jo yli kolme minuuttia myöhässä. Nämä liikennevalot Malminkartanontieltä Vihdintielle ovat erittäin nopeat ja keräävät usein pitkän jonon. Kun jäädään jo alussa noin paljon myöhään niin sitä on enää loppumatkasta vaikea saada kiinni.

----------


## tkp

> Kun kuljettajan työhistoria on  moitteeton, ei kolareita, ei ongelmia tai muutakaan, niin siinä on esimiehen paha mennä sanomaan, että paina enemmän kaasua.


Näissä toki on työnantajakohtaisia eroja. Kun toiset tietävät että omat aikataulut on kireitä niin asiakaspalautteet myöhässäoloista menee käytännössä roskiin ja kuljettajalle todetaan että ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä mutta toisissa aletaan soittelemaan perään vartin myöhässäolon myötä että missäs meet.

----------


## Rantamörkö

Pakko raottaa sanaista arkkuani tähän ketjuun. 

Luulen, että hidastelun osalta kyseessä on kannustinjärjestelmän aiheuttama paine hyviin pisteisiin. Nobinan Vihreämatkajärjestelmä palkitsee liikenteessä erityisesti rullaamista. Järjestelmä antaa kuljettajalle pisteytystä kuluneen jakson ajoista ja näihin pisteisiin vaikuttaa juuri rullaus muiden asioiden kuten polttoaineenkulutuksen tai jarrutusten lisäksi. Ko. järjestelmä varmasti tarkoitusperältään puhtaasti hyvällä tarkoituksella luotu polttoaineen ja ympäristön säästämiseksi, mutta luonnollisesti niin kauan kuin ihminen sitä käyttää, löytyy niitä ketkä väärinkäyttävät sen heikkouksia. Käsittääkseni Vihreämatka ei rekisteröi jarrutuksia pisteytykseen alle 20 kmh nopeuksista. Tällöin jotkut rullaavat maan tappiin asti kunnes tuo 20 kmh alittuu ja siitä sitten seuraa äkkipysähdys. Samoin lievässä alamäessä ajetaan mielummin korostettua alinopeutta, jotta ei tarvitse loppua kohden sitoa jarrulla punaisiin valoihin tai nopeusrajoituksen lähestyessä. Jälkimmäinen on itseasiassa hyvin järkevää noin yleiselläkin tasolla, kunhan muu liikenne ei siitä kohtuuttomasti häiriinny. Vihreämatka tosin saattaa sakottaa ikävästi alamäessä tapahtuvasta jarrutuksesta sillä se ei ole tietoinen mäen lopussa palavasta punaisesta liikennevalosta. 

Näitä kannustinjärjestelmien stressaajia löytyy ihan muistakin taloista eikä kyseessä ole pelkästään Nobinaa koskettava ongelma. Keskiverron linja-autonkuljettajan  tulee keskittyä turvalliseen ajamiseen ensisijaisesti. Kannustimet ja polttoainetaloudellisuus tulee sitten siinä sivussa kun huolehditaan riittävästä ennakoinnista. Vihreämatka vahvuuksineen ja puutteineen kuitenkin varmasti palkitsee myös kunniallisesti ajavia kuljettajia, ketkä sujuvasti liikennevirran mukana ennakoivat sekä säästävät polttoainetta. Ideaalissa polttoainetaloudellisuus tulee juuri ennakoinnista sekä ajotavasta eikä keinotekoisista kannustinjärjestelmistä tai sietämättömän ahtaalle kuristetuista linja-autojen kiihtyvyydestä. 

Nobinan ollessa iso talo, löytyy siitä isojen talojen ilmiöitä. Kuitenkin ei ole millään muotoa perusteltua perinpohjin nostaa lokaa veden pinnalle. Keskiverto Nobinan bussi ei kyllä tänäpäivänä erotu mitenkään korostetun negatiivisesti liikenteestä. Vestien ja muiden visuaalisesti hirveiden autojen poistuttua liikenteestä Nobinan kalusto on paljon paremmalla tolalla kuin takavuosina. Liikenteessä edellä ajava Nobinan bussi ei aiheuta minussa reaktioita sillä nämä hidastelijat kuuluvat ehdottomasti marginaaliin. Tämän kokoluokan firmoissa on niin järjettömän paljon henkilöstöä, että lieveilmiöitä varmasti esiintyy, mutta onneksi ne ovat kuitenkin juuri niitä - lieveilmiöitä.

----------


## zige94

> No on se aika ihme jos aikataulussa ei pysytä ja ajetaan normaali nopeutta. tuostakin kun katsoo niin lähes 7min myöhässä kampissa ja tuohon aikaa pahemmin mitään ruuhkaa ole mitä lähtee syyttämään.


Pelkästään aikataulua kyyläämällä en itse lähtisi kuitenkaan esittämään moisia väitteitä. Täällä Sipoon suunnillakin meillä on joitakin linjoja, joilla olet useammin myöhässä kuin aikataulussa vaikka ajaisit nopeusrajoitusten mukaan ja ruuhkaa ei olisi. Aikataulusuunnittelu on silloin pielessä. Hidasteluun perustuvat kokemukset pitää olla itse koettuja eikä perustella vain sillä et on hidas kuljettaja. Tällä perusteella minäkin olen hidas kuljettaja, vaikka mittari tarkalleen nopeusrajoituksen mukaisesti (jos keli ja tien geometria antaa myöten), koska usein ollaan myöhässä aikataulusta ilman ruuhkaa.

----------


## vristo

> Pakko raottaa sanaista arkkuani tähän ketjuun. 
> 
> Luulen, että hidastelun osalta kyseessä on kannustinjärjestelmän aiheuttama paine hyviin pisteisiin. Nobinan Vihreämatkajärjestelmä palkitsee liikenteessä erityisesti rullaamista. Järjestelmä antaa kuljettajalle pisteytystä kuluneen jakson ajoista ja näihin pisteisiin vaikuttaa juuri rullaus muiden asioiden kuten polttoaineenkulutuksen tai jarrutusten lisäksi. Ko. järjestelmä varmasti tarkoitusperältään puhtaasti hyvällä tarkoituksella luotu polttoaineen ja ympäristön säästämiseksi, mutta luonnollisesti niin kauan kuin ihminen sitä käyttää, löytyy niitä ketkä väärinkäyttävät sen heikkouksia. Käsittääkseni Vihreämatka ei rekisteröi jarrutuksia pisteytykseen alle 20 kmh nopeuksista. Tällöin jotkut rullaavat maan tappiin asti kunnes tuo 20 kmh alittuu ja siitä sitten seuraa äkkipysähdys. Samoin lievässä alamäessä ajetaan mielummin korostettua alinopeutta, jotta ei tarvitse loppua kohden sitoa jarrulla punaisiin valoihin tai nopeusrajoituksen lähestyessä. Jälkimmäinen on itseasiassa hyvin järkevää noin yleiselläkin tasolla, kunhan muu liikenne ei siitä kohtuuttomasti häiriinny. Vihreämatka tosin saattaa sakottaa ikävästi alamäessä tapahtuvasta jarrutuksesta sillä se ei ole tietoinen mäen lopussa palavasta punaisesta liikennevalosta. 
> 
> Näitä kannustinjärjestelmien stressaajia löytyy ihan muistakin taloista eikä kyseessä ole pelkästään Nobinaa koskettava ongelma. Keskiverron linja-autonkuljettajan  tulee keskittyä turvalliseen ajamiseen ensisijaisesti. Kannustimet ja polttoainetaloudellisuus tulee sitten siinä sivussa kun huolehditaan riittävästä ennakoinnista. Vihreämatka vahvuuksineen ja puutteineen kuitenkin varmasti palkitsee myös kunniallisesti ajavia kuljettajia, ketkä sujuvasti liikennevirran mukana ennakoivat sekä säästävät polttoainetta. Ideaalissa polttoainetaloudellisuus tulee juuri ennakoinnista sekä ajotavasta eikä keinotekoisista kannustinjärjestelmistä tai sietämättömän ahtaalle kuristetuista linja-autojen kiihtyvyydestä. 
> 
> Nobinan ollessa iso talo, löytyy siitä isojen talojen ilmiöitä. Kuitenkin ei ole millään muotoa perusteltua perinpohjin nostaa lokaa veden pinnalle. Keskiverto Nobinan bussi ei kyllä tänäpäivänä erotu mitenkään korostetun negatiivisesti liikenteestä. Vestien ja muiden visuaalisesti hirveiden autojen poistuttua liikenteestä Nobinan kalusto on paljon paremmalla tolalla kuin takavuosina. Liikenteessä edellä ajava Nobinan bussi ei aiheuta minussa reaktioita sillä nämä hidastelijat kuuluvat ehdottomasti marginaaliin. Tämän kokoluokan firmoissa on niin järjettömän paljon henkilöstöä, että lieveilmiöitä varmasti esiintyy, mutta onneksi ne ovat kuitenkin juuri niitä - lieveilmiöitä.


Se on juuri näin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> On. En voi yleistää että KAIKKI kuljettajat näin toimivat, mutta hyvin yleistä oli esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingin suunnilla kun Nobinan linjoja ajoi yhtenäistä reittiä tiellä 170 Itäkeskuksen ja Landbon välillä, linja 93 koko matkan ja linja 97 Fallpakkaan asti. Monesti köröteltiin alinopeutta perässä. Linja 97/97V meni Nobinalta HelBille ja linja 93 tuli Nobinalta meille elokuussa, uudella linjatunnuksella. Ei ole mm. 97:n perässä tarvinnut enään körötellä sen jälkeen kertaakaan.


Koska meillä molemmilla oli kokemuksia nimenomaan Itäväylän linjojen eli 93 ja 97 (V) kuljettajista niin -niin mahdottomalle kuin se kuulostaakin- voisiko olla niin, että kyseinen ongelma Nobinalla oli kasaantunut valtaosin nimenomaan joko a) tänne Itä-Helsinkiin tai b) nimenomaan näille linjoille?
Tällöin vooidaan heittää ilmoille sellainenkin johtopäätelmä että kyseisen ongelman ovat aikaansaaneet kyseistä aluetta liikennöivien linjojen varikon esihenkilöt joiden sanotaanko nyt vaikka negatiivinen kannustaminen on aiheuttanut sen että alueen kuljettajat noudattivat liiankin kirjaimellisesti yhtiön ohjeistuksia tms.

Olen omalla työurallanikin törmännyt kyseisenlaiseen esimiestyyppiin joiden toimintaa voi kuvailla parhaiten kahdella kirjaimella, koo ja pee -miettikää itse mitä tällä tarkoitan- joten tiedän ettei se mahdotontakaan ole.

----------


## Rebiaf

> paina enemmän kaasua.


Vielä sekin, että nykyaikainen vähäkulutteiseksi tehty auto ei varsinaisesti kannusta ajamaan reippaasti. Nykyään olen tosi hidas kuljettaja jos vertaa siihen kun kymmenisen vuotta sitten aloittelin ovijarruttomalla scalalla. Silloin helposti kelasi mittariin rajoituksen salliman nopeuden pysäkkien välillä ja silti pehmeät jarrutukset pysäkille tullessa. Vähän erilaista oli tänä aamuna 2020 mallisella 8900 telillä. Kaasua saa painamalla painaa jos eräällä linjalla aikoo ajaa reittiin kuuluvan pitkän suoran 60km/h. Loiva ylämäki vielä ja auto vaihtaa isompaa vaihdetta ja nopeus hyytyy entisestään. Tästä keskustelin kerran erään matkustajankin kanssa. Hän tuli kehumaan, että kyyti on muuten mukavaa, mutta kaipasi tiettyä reippautta, mutta sitä en pysty näillä vehkeillä toteuttamaan. Ekologisen voimalinjan lisäksi auton muut viiveet... Huomaan joskus vahingossa ajavani alinopeutta ja kerääväni letkaa perään.

----------


## Rekkakuski

Nobina kuljettajan kannalta varmaan huonoin talo.
Jokunen vuosi sitten kun itse ajoin niin keskimäärin tunti enemmän duunia kun kollegalla helbillä.
Eli usein ainoa tauko safkis koko päivänä, joka pahimmillaan alle 30min.
Lähdöt useimmat myöhässä, koska linjat tehty mahdollisimman tuottaviksi.
Vihreä matka jos huono eli jarruttaa niin sr näkyy enneståän jo huonoissa vuoroissa ja puhutteluina.
Huono maine ei ole liiottelua.

----------


## vristo

> Nobina kuljettajan kannalta varmaan huonoin talo.
> Jokunen vuosi sitten kun itse ajoin niin keskimäärin tunti enemmän duunia kun kollegalla helbillä.
> Eli usein ainoa tauko safkis koko päivänä, joka pahimmillaan alle 30min.
> Lähdöt useimmat myöhässä, koska linjat tehty mahdollisimman tuottaviksi.
> Vihreä matka jos huono eli jarruttaa niin sr näkyy enneståän jo huonoissa vuoroissa ja puhutteluina.
> Huono maine ei ole liiottelua.


Sitten on niitä kollegoita, jotka ovat olleet vuosia ja jopa vuosikymmeniä Nobinalla ja sen edeltäjillä.

----------


## Rebiaf

> keskimäärin tunti enemmän duunia kun kollegalla helbillä.
> Eli usein ainoa tauko safkis koko päivänä, joka pahimmillaan alle 30min.


Tarkoitat ehkä työhön sidonnaisuutta? Makuasioita pitkälti mistä kukakin tykkää. Entisessä firmassa en tykännyt yhtään silloisesta tavasta, että olet "töissä" noin 12h joka päivä, mutta siitä voi olla kolmekin tuntia taukoa, jota ei lasketa työajaksi. Tunti ilmaiseksi ja pari tuntia pienellä rahalla. Se alle 30min tauko oli ehkä osa lyhyttä työpäivää? Ja riittävän lyhyt, että lasketaan työajaksi. Jos on tunnin tauko, se pidentää päivää tunnilla. Karkeasti sanoen. Nykyisellä työnantajalla pitkät päivät sisältää kovia työtunteja niin hyvin, että muutaman kun tekee, voi sen jälkeen listalla olla 6 vapaata.

----------


## LateZ

Hidastelevana nobinalaisena haluan ottaa osaltani kantaa.

En ole pitkään aikaan nähnyt huomattavasti hidastelevaa bussia. Liekö kyse siitä, että moni on tottunut ajamaan enemmän tai vähemmän yli sallitun ja pitämään sitä normaalina? Aika moni tuntuu ajavan mittarin mukaan 10 päälle rajoituksen tai sitten hyvissä oloissa vähän enemmän. Ja samaan aikaan kun valvonta vähenee ja rajoitukset alenevat, kasvaa aika reipasta ylinopeutta ajavien joukko. En siis tarkoita mitään kaahareita.

Eli jos siellä kuudenkympin tiellä on itse tottunut ajamaan vaikkapa reilua seitsemääkymppiä ja edellä linja-auto hiljentää viiteenkymppiin mäen päällä hyödyntääkseen alamäen jarruttamatta, saattaa iso nopeusero saada tilanteen vaikuttavan tahalliselta hidastelulta. Itse olen ajatellut, että pelkistä taloudellisuussyistä voi juuri sen 10 alle rajoituksen mennä olematta liikaa tien tukkona - en tietenkään kävelyvauhtiin hiljennä, vaikka se olisi taloudellisinta.

----------


## HeSa

> Tätä ketjua lukiessa täytyy sanoa, että vristo kirjoittaa paljon täyttä asiaa ja näkemykset on ammattimaisia. Liikenteessä näkee monta hosujaa ja sählääjää päivän mittaan, joille liikenteen ja eri tilanteiden ennakointi täysin ylivoimainen asia. Sujuvuutta ei ole äkkinäinen tempominen, vaan jouheva nätti meno. Ja tilanteen salliessa ihan reipaskin meno.


Samaa mieltä. Jos kaikki kumipyörällä liikkuvilla olisi sama asenne ei olisi niin paljon ongelmakuljettajia tieliikenteessä. Itse asiaan, tämän ketjun alussa mulla oli myös sen tapaisia kokemuksia että Nobinan kuljettajia hidasteli sen verran että ihan oikeasti luulin että autossa oli tekninen vika. Mutta senjälken olen toistuvasti ollut Nobinan kyydissä ja matka on ollut täysin asiallinen ja vieläkin rauhallinen ja tasainen meno. Kokemukseni ovat tosiaan vain Kampista Espooseen ja päinvastoin. Onko taustalla mahdollisesti HSL:n vaatimuksia ettei saa poiketa aikatailuista ilman seuraamuksia ? Seuraamukset ovat jo sinänsä väärin, ei voi olla kuljettavan vika että matkan varrella syntyy myöhästymisiä eri syistä. Sen verran täytyy kuljettajiin luottaa ettei myäöhästyminen tai mahdollinen etuaika ole tahallista tai huolimattomuudesta. Toisaalta meitä on, kuljettajia mukaanlaskettuna, monenlaisia, mene ja tiedä. Joka tapauksessa toivotan kaikille keskustelijoille Hyvää ja Rauhallistä Joulua ja Parempaa Uutta vuotta.

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustin puolen päivän aikaan Nobinan autolla 1153 Pitäjänmäen pysäkiltä Jorvin sairaalaan ja takaisin sieltä autolla 1165. Tämän ketjun keskustelujen perusteella kiinnitin huomiota, että onko tässä matkassa jotain erityistä mainittavaa.

No olihan niissä. kummallakin matkalla tasainen kyyti on nautittavaa. Punaisiin liikennevalohin sekä pysäkeille saavuttaessa tasainen jarrutus aloitettiin kaukaa. Vastaavasti valoista ja pysäkeiltä lähdettäessä rauhallinen nopeuden nosto. 2 laadukasta joukkoliikennematkaa Nobinan kyydissä tänään. Ja samalla tyylillä suurinpiirtein ne Nobinan matkat on mennyt muinakin päivinä, mutta tänään päätin vartavasten tarkkailla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:04 ----------




> ... moni on tottunut ajamaan enemmän tai vähemmän yli sallitun ja pitämään sitä normaalina? Aika moni tuntuu ajavan mittarin mukaan 10 päälle rajoituksen tai sitten hyvissä oloissa vähän enemmän. Ja samaan aikaan kun valvonta vähenee ja rajoitukset alenevat, kasvaa aika reipasta ylinopeutta ajavien joukko. ....


Olin töissä 80-luvulla reppurina ja kollega sanoi että "ainahan 10% yli voi ajaa".
Niinhän se meni tuntuu menevän edelleen. Siten 60 Punaisilla kehyksillä keltaisella pohjalla tarkoittaa toisille eri asioita, kuten esim:
- Suurin sallitu nopeus 60 km tunnissa
- Suurin sallittu nopeus 60 km tunnissa + 10 % eli 66 km tunnissa tai
- Suurin sallittu nopeus 60 km tunnissa + 10 km tunnissa eli 70 km tunnissa

Merkin tulkinta pitäisi olla kuljettajalle selvää, joten sakottamaan lähdetään nykyään alhaisemmista nopeuden ylityksistä. Mutta niitä sakottajia on tällä hetkellä vähemmän.

Aika monelle autoilijalle vaikeita merkkejä ovat "Suurin sallittu nopeus 30 kilometriä tunnissa" sekä "Suurin sallittu nopeus 40 kilometriä tunnissa". Ei siellä bussin takana tarvitse ruveta keittämään, jos ammattikuljettaja noudattaa liikennesääntöjä sekä työnantajansa ohjeita vieden matkustajat turvallisesti perille.

----------


## Rekkakuski

> Tarkoitat ehkä työhön sidonnaisuutta? Makuasioita pitkälti mistä kukakin tykkää. Entisessä firmassa en tykännyt yhtään silloisesta tavasta, että olet "töissä" noin 12h joka päivä, mutta siitä voi olla kolmekin tuntia taukoa, jota ei lasketa työajaksi. Tunti ilmaiseksi ja pari tuntia pienellä rahalla. Se alle 30min tauko oli ehkä osa lyhyttä työpäivää? Ja riittävän lyhyt, että lasketaan työajaksi. Jos on tunnin tauko, se pidentää päivää tunnilla. Karkeasti sanoen. Nykyisellä työnantajalla pitkät päivät sisältää kovia työtunteja niin hyvin, että muutaman kun tekee, voi sen jälkeen listalla olla 6 vapaata.


En tarkoita sidonnaisia vaan työaikaa.
Se tunti tulee helposti siitä kun kilpaievan firman kuljettajat pitävät pienen tauon joka päättärillä.
Nobinalla painetaan urakkana, eli ainakin jokunen vuosi sitten kun pääsit päättärille seuraava lähtö usein jo myöhässä.
Hyvin harvoin mitään 10-15min taukoa, mitä helbillä oli.
Sama jos ei mennyt etuajassa duuniin niin luultavasti myöhästyi lähdöt..
Firma siis haki voittoa joka minuutilta.
Työntekijöille suht veemäistä, paitsi se pieni jengi joilla hyvät vuorot.

----------


## samulih

Eikös noissa kaikissa yllä olevissa esimerkeissä siirretä kaikki työnantajan mahdollinen vuoron suunnittelu osaaminen työntekijän harteilla, turha suunnitella mitään kun voi istuttaa palkatta....

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kovasti on taas ollut peruttuja lähtöjä Nobinalla tänään ja kovemmillakin pakkasilla aiemmin

----------


## Miska

> Kovasti on taas ollut peruttuja lähtöjä Nobinalla tänään ja kovemmillakin pakkasilla aiemmin


Nuo viime päivien perumiset kai kuitenkin liittyvät ennemmin kuljettajien koronakaranteeneihin kuin kalustopulaan.

----------


## Juissi

> Nuo viime päivien perumiset kai kuitenkin liittyvät ennemmin kuljettajien koronakaranteeneihin kuin kalustopulaan.


Tänään linjalla 40 sähkönivelellä kuljettaja ajoi reippaasti alle rajoitusten, vaikka jo Kuusitien kohdalla 6 min myöhässä.  Haagassa kävelyvauhtia. Kesäkeli, tie oli paljas. Ajattelin, olisiko kokematon kuljettaja nivelautolle tai toisena vaihtoehtona tuli mieleeni, että onko autossa akku vähissä eikä voi mennä kovempaa ettei matka lopu kesken?

----------


## vristo

> Tänään linjalla 40 sähkönivelellä kuljettaja ajoi reippaasti alle rajoitusten, vaikka jo Kuusitien kohdalla 6 min myöhässä.  Haagassa kävelyvauhtia. Kesäkeli, tie oli paljas. Ajattelin, olisiko kokematon kuljettaja nivelautolle tai toisena vaihtoehtona tuli mieleeni, että onko autossa akku vähissä eikä voi mennä kovempaa ettei matka lopu kesken?


Kellonaika ja bussin kylkinumero, kiitos.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kellonaika ja bussin kylkinumero, kiitos.


Tutkan mukaan tällä hetkellä kello 17.51-17.57:
NF 984 / 561 (7minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
NF 1066 / 565 (8minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
NF 1072 / 332 (9minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
NF 1255 / 40 (5minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
NF 1265 / 30 (6minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
NF 1276 / 40 (5minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
NF 1281 / 30 (5minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
Pikaisesti selasin mutta kuitenkin useimmat linjat jotka olivat myöhässä oli Nobinan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kellonaika ja bussin kylkinumero, kiitos.


Katselen reittilokia (onko totuuden mukainen?) https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...TURE%2CPLANNED

Ei tuolla montaakaan pahasti myöhässäkulkevaa ole.  Haagan torin ajantasauspysäkillä mm. 9.47 - 9.53.11, 10.51 -> 10.55.02, 15.24 -> 15.28.59 ja 17.00 -> 17.11.20

----------


## vristo

Pari faktaa:

Täällä ei ole kesäkeli. Tienpinta voi näyttää paljaalta, mutta se on paikoin hyvin jäinen ja liukas.

Manskulla on Kuusitieltä lähtien keskustaan neljänkympin nopeusrajoitusten.

----------


## Juissi

> Katselen reittilokia (onko totuuden mukainen?) https://reittiloki.hsl.fi/journey/20...TURE%2CPLANNED
> 
> Ei tuolla montaakaan pahasti myöhässäkulkevaa ole.  Haagan torin ajantasauspysäkillä mm. 9.47 - 9.53.11, 10.51 -> 10.55.02, 15.24 -> 15.28.59 ja 17.00 -> 17.11.20


Mielestäni bussin numero ei ollut tässä se tärkein pointtini, vaan ymmärrys mitä on tapahtunut tai tapahtumassa. Oli kuitenkin sen verran poikkeuksellista, että edellä mainitut asiat tulivat mieleeni. Toki syy voi olla jokin muukin.

----------


## vristo

> Tutkan mukaan tällä hetkellä kello 17.51-17.57:
> NF 984 / 561 (7minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> NF 1066 / 565 (8minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> NF 1072 / 332 (9minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> NF 1255 / 40 (5minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> NF 1265 / 30 (6minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> NF 1276 / 40 (5minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> NF 1281 / 30 (5minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä)
> Pikaisesti selasin mutta kuitenkin useimmat linjat jotka olivat myöhässä oli Nobinan.


Kylläpä onkin hirveää! Ajaisivat kovempaa vaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:08 ----------




> Mielestäni bussin numero ei ollut tässä se tärkein pointtini, vaan ymmärrys mitä on tapahtunut tai tapahtumassa. Oli kuitenkin sen verran poikkeuksellista, että edellä mainitut asiat tulivat mieleeni. Toki syy voi olla jokin muukin.


Olisin vaan tsekannut väitteesi paikkaansapitävyyden reittilokista.

----------


## Juissi

> Pari faktaa:
> 
> Täällä ei ole kesäkeli. Tienpinta voi näyttää paljaalta, mutta se on paikoin hyvin jäinen ja liukas.
> 
> Manskulla on Kuusitieltä lähtien keskustaan neljänkympin nopeusrajoitusten.


Tässä mentiin kyllä reippaasti alle neljänkympin ja suunta oli Kannelmäkeen. Kesäkeli oli varmasti minulta väärin sanottu, mutta kengällä kokeiltuna tienpinta ei ollut jäinen.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ja pääsen aika helpolla kun menen bussiin sisään ja luotan siihen että ammattikuljettaja hoitaa hommansa. Ja erittäin hyvin on viime vuosina hoitanutkin.

Bussin perässä ajava yksityisautoilija näkee hiljaa ajavia busseja ja valittaa sitten tänne. 
Eikös se olisi helpompaa kun luottaisimme siihen, että ammattikuljettaja osaa valita tilanteeseen sopivan ajonopeuden.

----------


## Juissi

> Olen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ja pääsen aika helpolla kun menen bussiin sisään ja luotan siihen että ammattikuljettaja hoitaa hommansa. Ja erittäin hyvin on viime vuosina hoitanutkin.
> 
> Bussin perässä ajava yksityisautoilija näkee hiljaa ajavia busseja ja valittaa sitten tänne. 
> Eikös se olisi helpompaa kun luottaisimme siihen, että ammattikuljettaja osaa valita tilanteeseen sopivan ajonopeuden.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä ja myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Oma havaintoni tänään oli vaan niin poikkeuksellinen (käytän linjaa usein), joten päätin kertoa siitä täällä. Myös muut matkustajat ihmettelivät. Tiedotusvälineiden mukaan Nobina on kärsinyt kuljettajapulasta koronasta johtuen, joten mietin olisiko ollut kuljettaja, joka harvemmin ajaa nivelautoa? Tai tosiaan, oliko autossa virta vähissä ja se pakotti ajamaan merkittävästi normaalia hitaammin? Sääolosuhteet eivät iltapäivällä olleet syynä. Datan mukaan vuoro oli myöhässä Kannelmäessä lopulta 9 minuuttia.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä ja myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Oma havaintoni tänään oli vaan niin poikkeuksellinen (käytän linjaa usein), joten päätin kertoa siitä täällä. Myös muut matkustajat ihmettelivät. Tiedotusvälineiden mukaan Nobina on kärsinyt kuljettajapulasta koronasta johtuen, joten mietin olisiko ollut kuljettaja, joka harvemmin ajaa nivelautoa? Tai tosiaan, oliko autossa virta vähissä ja se pakotti ajamaan merkittävästi normaalia hitaammin? Sääolosuhteet eivät iltapäivällä olleet syynä. Datan mukaan vuoro oli myöhässä Kannelmäessä lopulta 9 minuuttia.


Kyllä se silti on ärsyttävää jos kuljettaja hidastelee edessä, yleensä Viro/Venäjä kuljettajat ajavat niinkuin kuuluu mutta etenkin talvella kauempaa ulkomailta tulevat eivät.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä ja myös joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä. Oma havaintoni tänään oli vaan niin poikkeuksellinen (käytän linjaa usein), joten päätin kertoa siitä täällä. Myös muut matkustajat ihmettelivät. Tiedotusvälineiden mukaan Nobina on kärsinyt kuljettajapulasta koronasta johtuen, joten mietin olisiko ollut kuljettaja, joka harvemmin ajaa nivelautoa? Tai tosiaan, oliko autossa virta vähissä ja se pakotti ajamaan merkittävästi normaalia hitaammin? Sääolosuhteet eivät iltapäivällä olleet syynä. Datan mukaan vuoro oli myöhässä Kannelmäessä lopulta 9 minuuttia.


Merkillinen ilmiö, itse matkustan parhaimmillaan 15 joukkoliikennevälineellä päivässä, enkä ole kokenut tuollaista ilmiötä. Enemmän siinä on psykologinen tunne siitä että kokee matkan hitaana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:19 ----------




> Kyllä se silti on ärsyttävää jos kuljettaja hidastelee edessä, yleensä Viro/Venäjä kuljettajat ajavat niinkuin kuuluu mutta etenkin talvella kauempaa ulkomailta tulevat eivät.


Jos hidastelee edessä, niin sitten ilmeisesti ajat pikkuautolla perässä. Muutat vaan asenteitasi siten että se edellä ajava bussi palvelee meitä 50 ihmistä, jotka istumme bussin sisällä. Eivät kai bussikuskit ala nopeammin ajamaan sillä perusteella, että somessa valitellaan miten tuskallista on ajaa "hitaasti ajavan bussin perässä".

----------


## fani

> Olen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä ja pääsen aika helpolla kun menen bussiin sisään ja luotan siihen että ammattikuljettaja hoitaa hommansa. Ja erittäin hyvin on viime vuosina hoitanutkin.
> 
> Bussin perässä ajava yksityisautoilija näkee hiljaa ajavia busseja ja valittaa sitten tänne. 
> Eikös se olisi helpompaa kun luottaisimme siihen, että ammattikuljettaja osaa valita tilanteeseen sopivan ajonopeuden.


Ammattikuljettajat ovat kyllä teoriassa yksityisautoilijoita parempia kuskeja ja heiltä vaaditaan liikennelukutaitoa enemmän. Mutta vain teoriassa. Keliolosuhteet paljon liikennöidyillä teillä oli tänään puolen päivän jälkeen aivan erinomaiset ja ammattikuskin olisi tämä pitänyt huomata. Ammattikuskin tulee myöskin omata sen verran pelisilmää liikenteessä ettei esimerkiksi ole teiden tukkona tai hidastelemassa ilman järkevää syytä. Et ole ammattikuski joten et tiedä millaista on olla ammattikuski. Sinulla on vain jonkunlainen käsitys siitä, että he ovat yli-ihmisiä ja tekevät järjestään oikeat ratkaisut. Tai ehkäpä tässä on kyse vain yksityisautoilukriittisyydestäsi?

Luota sinä siihen, että bussinkuljettaja valitsee oikean ajonopeuden, mutta älä kyseenalaista heitä joilla on asiasta parempaa tietoa. Jos nopeuden lisääminen ei tuntunut kuljettajasta turvalliselta tai oikealta niin periaatteesahan nopeutta ei tule nostaa tasolle, jossa omat taidot ei enää riitä. Tällöin toki kyseenalaistan sen, että onko tälläinen kuljettaja oikeassa ammatissa, koska jos tie ei ole liukas tai muuten potentiaalisesti epäturvallinen niin merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi pystyä ajamaan. Oikea ajonopeus on lähtökohtaisesti se mitä suurin osa ajaa, kuitenkin maksimissaan merkin osoittama nopeus - tai erikoisille ja raskaille ajoneuvoille omat laissa säädetyt maksimit.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ammattikuljettajat ovat kyllä teoriassa yksityisautoilijoita parempia kuskeja ja heiltä vaaditaan liikennelukutaitoa enemmän. Mutta vain teoriassa. Keliolosuhteet paljon liikennöidyillä teillä oli tänään puolen päivän jälkeen aivan erinomaiset ja ammattikuskin olisi tämä pitänyt huomata. Ammattikuskin tulee myöskin omata sen verran pelisilmää liikenteessä ettei esimerkiksi ole teiden tukkona tai hidastelemassa ilman järkevää syytä. Et ole ammattikuski joten et tiedä millaista on olla ammattikuski. Sinulla on vain jonkunlainen käsitys siitä, että he ovat yli-ihmisiä ja tekevät järjestään oikeat ratkaisut. Tai ehkäpä tässä on kyse vain yksityisautoilukriittisyydestäsi?
> 
> Luota sinä siihen, että bussinkuljettaja valitsee oikean ajonopeuden, mutta älä kyseenalaista heitä joilla on asiasta parempaa tietoa. Jos nopeuden lisääminen ei tuntunut kuljettajasta turvalliselta tai oikealta niin periaatteesahan nopeutta ei tule nostaa tasolle, jossa omat taidot ei enää riitä. Tällöin toki kyseenalaistan sen, että onko tälläinen kuljettaja oikeassa ammatissa, koska jos tie ei ole liukas tai muuten potentiaalisesti epäturvallinen niin merkin osoittamaa nopeutta pitäisi pystyä ajamaan. Oikea ajonopeus on lähtökohtaisesti se mitä suurin osa ajaa, kuitenkin maksimissaan merkin osoittama nopeus - tai erikoisille ja raskaille ajoneuvoille omat laissa säädetyt maksimit.


vristo perusteli ajonopeuskysymystä selkeästi, hän on ammattikuljettaja. Toisaalta reittilokista voidaan useasti havaita että bussit ajavat suunnitellun pysäkkikohtaisen aikataulun mukaisesti silloin kun se matkustajatilanteen ja keliolosuhteiden mukaan on mahdollista. Ammattikuljettaja on tehnyt työsopimuksen liikennöitsijän kanssa ja suorittaa työn ohjeiden mukaisesti. Hänen toimivaltaansa kuuluu siten valita tilanteeseen sopiva ajonopeus. Ajonopeuden noston peruste ei voi olla se, että muutama innokas yksityisautoilija tekee somessa omia havaintojaa ja väitteitä jotka ovat tyypillistä yksityisautoilijan arvomaailmaa.

----------


## Melamies

> vristo perusteli ajonopeuskysymystä selkeästi, hän on ammattikuljettaja. Toisaalta reittilokista voidaan useasti havaita että bussit ajavat suunnitellun pysäkkikohtaisen aikataulun mukaisesti silloin kun se matkustajatilanteen ja keliolosuhteiden mukaan on mahdollista. Ammattikuljettaja on tehnyt työsopimuksen liikennöitsijän kanssa ja suorittaa työn ohjeiden mukaisesti. Hänen toimivaltaansa kuuluu siten valita tilanteeseen sopiva ajonopeus. Ajonopeuden noston peruste ei voi olla se, että muutama innokas yksityisautoilija tekee somessa omia havaintojaa ja väitteitä jotka ovat tyypillistä yksityisautoilijan arvomaailmaa.


Eiks sun päähän nyt mahdu, että Nobinan bussinen matelu on haitannut myös muuta ammattiliikennettä ja ihan kuivalla kesäkelillä.

----------


## VHi

> Merkillinen ilmiö, itse matkustan parhaimmillaan 15 joukkoliikennevälineellä päivässä, enkä ole kokenut tuollaista ilmiötä. Enemmän siinä on psykologinen tunne siitä että kokee matkan hitaana.


Näinhän se monesti onkin. Kiihdytellessä ja jarrutellessa saa tuntea vauhdin hurmaa ja matka etenee. Sitten huomaat, että se teiden tukkona ajellut mummeli Nissan Micrallansa on 4 sekuntia myöhemmin perillä.

En ole 6-7 vuoteen asunut enää Helsingissä, mutta omat kokemukseni Nobinasta ovat Vihdintien linjoilta ja kyllä silloin ainakin sai pitää hatustansa kiinni, sillä todella mentiin. Sinänsä tämä jankuttaminen, että ajaako Nobina hitaasti vai nopeasti, alkaa tuntumaan jo vähän typerältä, kun sitä on jo viikkokausia lukenut.

----------


## fani

> Jos hidastelee edessä, niin sitten ilmeisesti ajat pikkuautolla perässä. Muutat vaan asenteitasi siten että se edellä ajava bussi palvelee meitä 50 ihmistä, jotka istumme bussin sisällä. Eivät kai bussikuskit ala nopeammin ajamaan sillä perusteella, että somessa valitellaan miten tuskallista on ajaa "hitaasti ajavan bussin perässä".





> Ammattikuljettaja on tehnyt työsopimuksen liikennöitsijän kanssa ja suorittaa työn ohjeiden mukaisesti. Hänen toimivaltaansa kuuluu siten valita tilanteeseen sopiva ajonopeus. Ajonopeuden noston peruste ei voi olla se, että muutama innokas yksityisautoilija tekee somessa omia havaintojaa ja väitteitä jotka ovat tyypillistä yksityisautoilijan arvomaailmaa.


Mielestäni sinun pitäisi tarkistaa asenteitasi, koska olet väärässä. Voisi nimittäin palvella paremmin jos ei oltaisi myöhässä ja suotta hildastelemassa. Samalla palvelisi myös muita tienkäyttäjiä. Myös tarpeettomasti hitaasti ajavien bussikuskien tulisi tarkastaa asenteitaan mikäli eivät ymmärrä alkeellisiakaan asioita ammattikuljettajana toimimisesta. Ajonopeuden noston peruste voisi löytyä vaikkapa mittariin tai LIJ-laitteeseen katsomalla. Liikennöitsijät eivät kuitenkaan ohjeista olemaan myöhässä tai haittaamaan muuta liikennettä.

----------


## vristo

> Sinänsä tämä jankuttaminen, että ajaako Nobina hitaasti vai nopeasti, alkaa tuntumaan jo vähän typerältä, kun sitä on jo viikkokausia lukenut.


Juuri näin. Jos joku bussinkuljettaja ajaa muita hitaammin tai nopeammin, se on hänen itsensä päätös. Nobina, tai mikään muukaan liikenneyhtiö, ei sellaiseen kannusta, saatikka sitten määrä. Kyllä se on se kuljettaja ratin takana.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eiks sun päähän nyt mahdu, että Nobinan bussinen matelu on haitannut myös muuta ammattiliikennettä ja ihan kuivalla kesäkelillä.


voin istua Nobinan kyydissä 15 kertää päivässä, enkä näe tällaista. Matelu -sana todellisuudessa tarkoittaa työn suorittamista siten että se on turvallista ja samalla myös laadukasta asiakaspalvelua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:45 ----------




> Mielestäni sinun pitäisi tarkistaa asenteitasi, koska olet väärässä. Voisi nimittäin palvella paremmin jos ei oltaisi myöhässä ja suotta hildastelemassa. Samalla palvelisi myös muita tienkäyttäjiä. Myös tarpeettomasti hitaasti ajavien bussikuskien tulisi tarkastaa asenteitaan mikäli eivät ymmärrä alkeellisiakaan asioita ammattikuljettajana toimimisesta. Ajonopeuden noston peruste voisi löytyä vaikkapa mittariin tai LIJ-laitteeseen katsomalla. Liikennöitsijät eivät kuitenkaan ohjeista olemaan myöhässä tai haittaamaan muuta liikennettä.


Mitä toimenpiteitä nyt ehdotat, jos kerran jankuttamasi ilmiö olisi olemassa ? Jos väittämäsi ongelma olisi olemassa, niin joku joukkoliikenteestä päättävä elin olisi jo jollain tavalla puuttunut tähän ? Tai osaatko kertoa, minkä liikennöitsijän palavereissa tai missä joukkoliikenteen päättävässä elimessä asia on ollut esillä ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:50 ----------




> Juuri näin. Jos joku bussinkuljettaja ajaa muita hitaammin tai nopeammin, se on hänen itsensä päätös. Nobina, tai mikään muukaan liikenneyhtiö, ei sellaiseen kannusta, saatikka sitten määrä. Kyllä se on se kuljettaja ratin takana.


Onko sillä kuljettajalla kovin suuri pelivara ajaa liian hiljaa ? Päätepysäkillä ei nykyään pitkiä taukoja ole. Jos bussi saapuisi päätepysäkille myöhässä ja lähtisi sieltä myöhässä, niin silloinhan sitä myöhästymistä kertyisi kumulatiivisesti koko ajan lisää , jos todellisuudessa matelemalla ajamista esiintyisi.

Vilkaisin tuota reittilokia ja panin merkille että varsin hyvin yleensä myös pysäkkikohtaisissa aikatauluissa pysytään. Onko siten kuljettajan pelivara säätää pysäkkien välisiä ajonopeuksia kovinkaan suuri ?

----------


## Melamies

> voin istua Nobinan kyydissä 15 kertää päivässä, enkä näe tällaista. Matelu -sana todellisuudessa tarkoittaa työn suorittamista siten että se on turvallista ja samalla myös laadukasta asiakaspalvelua.


Onhan esim radioaallotkin olemassa vaikka sä et näe niitä. Eikö sulle koskaan kelpaa muiden havainnot?  
Haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit.  Eihän kysymys ole sittä, että kaikki Nobinan bussit matelisivat aina ja kaikkialla. Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi.

----------


## citybus

> Onhan esim radioaallotkin olemassa vaikka sä et näe niitä. Eikö sulle koskaan kelpaa muiden havainnot?  Ammattimaisena paskanjauhajana ja pilkunnussijana haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit.  Eihän kysymys ole sittä, että kaikki Nobinan bussit matelisivat aina ja kaikkialla. Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi.


Voi olla, että toisille vain omat kokemukset ja näkemykset ovat ehdoton fakta. Sen verran ne Nobinan bussit kuitenkin keskimäärin tuppaavat matelemaan, että runkolinjojen 20, 30 ja 40 aikataulut jouduttiin rukkaamaan väljemmiksi Nobinan hidastelun takia. Hauskaa, että ne ajat, mihin HELB pystyi, eivät enää sovi Nobinalle.

Totta kai tahallaan hidastelua tapahtuu. Minäkin olen hidastellut aikanaan vuonna 2011 tahallaan linjalla h24 (rikos on jo vanhentunut  :Laughing:  ) kun ei huvittanut mennä 25 minuutiksi seisomaan Seurasaaren päätepysäkille.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Onhan esim radioaallotkin olemassa vaikka sä et näe niitä. Eikö sulle koskaan kelpaa muiden havainnot? Haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit.  Eihän kysymys ole sittä, että kaikki Nobinan bussit matelisivat aina ja kaikkialla. Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi.


Vaikuttaa siltä, että sinun mielestä kaikki bussit matelevat. Jos on matkustanut yli 10 kertaa päivässä Nobinan bussilla ja yksikään ei ole madellut, niin selvästikään ongelma ei ole firman, vaan joidenkin yksittäisten kuskien. Jos täytyy tukeutua muiden havaintoihin, niin matelu ei voi olla kovin yleistä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onhan esim radioaallotkin olemassa vaikka sä et näe niitä. Eikö sulle koskaan kelpaa muiden havainnot? Haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit.  Eihän kysymys ole sittä, että kaikki Nobinan bussit matelisivat aina ja kaikkialla. Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi.


Kyllä kelpaa silloin kun väitetty asia pitää paikkansa myös reittilokin kanssa. Mutta täällä on todistettu reittilokin avulla, että työ on suoritettu ohjeiden mukaan. Siirryit alatyyliin, miksi kuljettajan suorittama työ voi olla noin arka aihe. Moderaattori antoi minulle huomautuksia huomattavasti pienemmästä virheestä. Mikähän rangaistus kielenkäytöstäsi olisi paikallaan.

----------


## fani

> Vaikuttaa siltä, että sinun mielestä kaikki bussit matelevat. Jos on matkustanut yli 10 kertaa päivässä Nobinan bussilla ja yksikään ei ole madellut, niin selvästikään ongelma ei ole firman, vaan joidenkin yksittäisten kuskien. Jos täytyy tukeutua muiden havaintoihin, niin matelu ei voi olla kovin yleistä.


Täällä on todistettu reittilokin avulla, että myöhässäoloa tapahtuu merkittävästi. Myöskin hiljakseen ajamisesta on useita näköhavaintoja. Jos tällä otannalla ruvetaan laskemaan prosentuaalista osuutta hidastelusta ja myöhässä olosta niin prosenttilukemasta tulee merkittävästi liian suuri. Foorumilla ei ole kovin paljoa jäseniä verrattuna vaikka pk-seudun asukasmäärään. Kaikki eivät asu HSL-alueen vaikutusalueen sisällä, jotkut eivät muuten vaan kommentoi, jotkut istuvat aina bussissa eivätkä huomaa ja jotkut eivät ole muista syistä huomanneet. Kyllä tässä on selkeästi jonkinasteinen ongelma kyseessä.

----------


## tkp

> Onhan esim radioaallotkin olemassa vaikka sä et näe niitä. Eikö sulle koskaan kelpaa muiden havainnot? Haluat aina tahallasi sekoittaa puurot ja vellit.  Eihän kysymys ole sittä, että kaikki Nobinan bussit matelisivat aina ja kaikkialla. Mutta turha sulle on mitään selittää, saat vaan lisää vettä trollimyllyysi.


Aamen, voiko asiaa enää selvemmin tuoda esille.




> Totta kai tahallaan hidastelua tapahtuu. Minäkin olen hidastellut aikanaan vuonna 2011 tahallaan linjalla h24 (rikos on jo vanhentunut  ) kun ei huvittanut mennä 25 minuutiksi seisomaan Seurasaaren päätepysäkille.



Juu on joskus tullut ajettua moottoritiellä huomattavasti alle rajoituksen ettei tarvitse Keimolassa odottaa kenttäyhteyttä mutta tuossa sentään pääsi vasenta kaistaa ohi  :Smile:

----------


## ettäjaa

> Täällä on todistettu reittilokin avulla, että myöhässäoloa tapahtuu merkittävästi. Myöskin hiljakseen ajamisesta on useita näköhavaintoja. Jos tällä otannalla ruvetaan laskemaan prosentuaalista osuutta hidastelusta ja myöhässä olosta niin prosenttilukemasta tulee merkittävästi liian suuri. Foorumilla ei ole kovin paljoa jäseniä verrattuna vaikka pk-seudun asukasmäärään. Kaikki eivät asu HSL-alueen vaikutusalueen sisällä, jotkut eivät muuten vaan kommentoi, jotkut istuvat aina bussissa eivätkä huomaa ja jotkut eivät ole muista syistä huomanneet. Kyllä tässä on selkeästi jonkinasteinen ongelma kyseessä.


En väitäkään ettei myöhässäoloa tapahtuisi. En suoraan sanoen yhtään ihmettele, jos Nobinan kuskit eivät pysy HelBin aikatauluissa, kun niin moni HelBin kuski jarruttaa erittäin aggressiivisesti saapuessaan pysäkille. Minua kiinnostaisi enemmän nähdä edes joka kymmenennen lähdön kohdalla systemaattisia alinopeushavaintoja reittilokissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> En väitäkään ettei myöhässäoloa tapahtuisi. En suoraan sanoen yhtään ihmettele, jos Nobinan kuskit eivät pysy HelBin aikatauluissa, kun niin moni HelBin kuski jarruttaa erittäin aggressiivisesti saapuessaan pysäkille. Minua kiinnostaisi enemmän nähdä edes joka kymmenennen lähdön kohdalla systemaattisia alinopeushavaintoja reittilokissa.


Katselen parhaillaan reittilokia ja useampia yhteyksiä. En näe yhdessäkään tahallista hidastamista. Kerran eräässä toisessa kiivaassa väittelyssä hain virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen lausuntoja sekä tutkimustuloksia väitteitteni tueksi. Korkeatasoiset kanssakeskustelijat totesivat mm: 
-"he eivät tiedä mitään"
-"tutkimukset ovat huonoja"
Sitten kun asiaargumentit loppuvat sitten ruvetaan nimittelemään.

----------


## vristo

> Sen verran ne Nobinan bussit kuitenkin keskimäärin tuppaavat matelemaan, että runkolinjojen 20, 30 ja 40 aikataulut jouduttiin rukkaamaan väljemmiksi Nobinan hidastelun takia. Hauskaa, että ne ajat, mihin HELB pystyi, eivät enää sovi Nobinalle.


Ei ole mitään hidastelua, ainakaan itselläni. Muiden puolesta en voi sanoa mitään.

Mutta esimerkiksi juuri linjojen 20 ja 30 ajoajat ovat olleet todella tiukkoja. Näin on etenkin Eiran suuntaan. Kun Munkkivuoren ostarin tasauspysäkille tullaan yleensä jo 1-2 minuuttia myöhässä, niin Kampissa ollaan jo 5-7 minuuttia myöhässä. Näin tapahtuu vaikka liikenteessä ei olisi mitään poikkeavaa ja ajo on normaali ja nopeusrajoitusten mukaista. Linjalla 40 tilanne on parempi. 

Itse en ainakaan ala kiirehtimään, jos olen normaaliajollani aikataulusta jäljessä. Mun periaatteena on, että mm. vessatauot pidetään vaikka mikä olisi. Jos ollaan myöhässä niin sitten ollaan. Kotiin olen aina töistä päässyt.

----------


## EVhki

Itse olen sen verran harvaan Nobinalla kulkenut, etten osaa keskusteluun sen osalta kauheasti heittää. Esim. aiemmin mainituilla Itä-Helsingin linjoilla kuitenkin kuulosti sen verran säännönmukaiselta, että ihme olisi jos siellä ei olisi joku/jotkut kuljettajat ajaneetkin kummallisesti. Mahtaako tätä enää pystyä tarkistamaan, kun liikennöitsijäkin vissiin jo vaihtui? Itse en ole tainnut näillä linjoilla koskaan matkustaakaan.

Mutta se täytyy kyllä mainita, että kun keskustelussa verrataan HelBiin, jonka kyydissä eniten olen matkustanut, niin kyllä joskus ihmetyttää, kun nopeusnäyttöjenkin ohi ajetaan joskus tasaista ylinopeutta, vaikka matkustajatkin tällöin sen huomaavat, jos sattuvat ulos vilkaisemaan. Enkä tässäkään sano, että kaikki kuljettajat tai että kaikilla linjoilla näin, mutta tätäkin kyllä näkee.

----------


## vristo

> kun nopeusnäyttöjenkin ohi ajetaan joskus tasaista ylinopeutta, vaikka matkustajatkin tällöin sen huomaavat, jos sattuvat ulos vilkaisemaan.


Mä itse en vaan kehtaa ajaa nopeusnäytön ohi niin, että se näyttää punaista (ylinopeus). Joskus on hetkellisesti näyttänyt, mutta hidastan heti.

----------


## Salomaa

Ylinopeuskeskustelu olisikin paljon hyödyllisempää joukkoliikenteen kannalta ja yleensäkin liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta. Silloin tällöin kyydissä näen sitä, mutta täytyy sanoa että aika harvoin.

----------


## fani

> Katselen parhaillaan reittilokia ja useampia yhteyksiä. En näe yhdessäkään tahallista hidastamista. Kerran eräässä toisessa kiivaassa väittelyssä hain virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen lausuntoja sekä tutkimustuloksia väitteitteni tueksi. Korkeatasoiset kanssakeskustelijat totesivat mm: 
> -"he eivät tiedä mitään"
> -"tutkimukset ovat huonoja"
> Sitten kun asiaargumentit loppuvat sitten ruvetaan nimittelemään.


Naurettavaa. Miten maailmassa pystyt ruudulta näkemään mikä on tarpeetonta hidastelua ja mikä ei? Olivatko korkeatasoiset kanssakeskustelijat mahdollisesti yhtä korkealla tasolla kuin sinä itse? Ja mahdatko nyt viitata siihen keskusteluun, jossa käsiteltiin sitä, että työnvieroksujille näytetään joku vähän halvempi paikka asua ja leikataan tukia? Varmasti kynnys henkilökohtaiseen muutokseen madaltuu jos näytetään ettei tuolla tavalla tässä maassa sovi elää. Käy ihmeessä kysymässä virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen mielipidettä tähänkin asiaan. Niin tietäväistä, rehellistä ja avointa porukkaa.

----------


## joboo

> Esim. aiemmin mainituilla Itä-Helsingin linjoilla kuitenkin kuulosti sen verran säännönmukaiselta, että ihme olisi jos siellä ei olisi joku/jotkut kuljettajat ajaneetkin kummallisesti. Mahtaako tätä enää pystyä tarkistamaan, kun liikennöitsijäkin vissiin jo vaihtui? Itse en ole tainnut näillä linjoilla koskaan matkustaakaan.


Matkustin yhessä vaiheessa monesti 97N:llä keskustaan ja matka aika oli 30min oli arki tai viikonloppu niin Rautatientorille tultiin 5-15min myöhässä. Matelu oli aina pikkukaduista aina Länsiväylälle ja siitä keskustaan. Muistan aina sen yhden yön kun itiksen nurkalla katoin kelloo ja mietin vain, että pitäisi olla 5min päästä Rautatientorilla ja se matelu jatku senku vaan, eka vaihto meni keskustasta ja toiseen kerkesin nippa nappa, keskustaan saavuttiin muistaakseni 00:50 eli perillä oltiin n.20min myöhässä.

Myös Helbin ajoilta löytyi muutamia mateluja ja kyseessä ollut sama kuljettaja. Alku mennää aikataulussa loppumatka ollaan 10min myöhässä, en tiiä oliko kuljettajalla kenties "ei ole mihkään kiire" nämä päivät. 

Jos vertailee Helbin ja Nobinan tapaa ajaa vihdintien sillalta mäkee alas, niin Nobina antaa palaa ja jos VDL alla ni saa pidellä joka paikasta kiinni ettei lentele matkustamossa, Helbillä usein hidastettii vauhti 30-40km/h. Jos on 60km/h niin sillon ajetaan 60km/h ellei ole ruuhka/huono sää yms. monesti Nobinalla menee kiihdytetään 62-64km/h sit antaa laskee sinne 56-58km/h paikkeille ja sit taas kiihdytetään ja kun pysäkki tulossa ja joku jää ni ajoissa nopeus laskee mitättömiin ja sen takii jäädään punasiin seisomaan joka lisää taas matka-aikaa.

----------


## Bellatrix

Palaanpa nyt vielä kerran tähän keskusteluun.
Puuttumatta mitenkään aikataulujen mukaisiin ajoaikoihin tai ajamiseen sellaisella nopeudella että kuljetusyksikkö ei ole etuajassa pysäkeillä tai mihinkään muuhunkaan vastaavaan seikkaan TIELIIKENNELAKI, joka on KAIKKIA EDELLÄMAINITTUJA PERUSTEITA VAHVEMPI MÄÄRÄÄJÄ sanoo muunmuassa seuraavaa:

"24§
Liikennettä estävän tai haittaavan ajon kielto

Liikennettä ei saa estää tai haitata *ajamalla aiheettoman hitaasti* tai tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla."

Etuajassa oleminen ei ainakaan omasta mielestäni ole peruste tieliikennelain noudattamatta jättämiselle ja 10-20 km/h tiekohtaista nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen kun *liikenne- keli- tai muut vastaavat olosuhteet eivät sitä edellytä* täyttää ainakin omasta mielestäni edellä mainitun pykälän tulkinnan. Olipa sitten kyseessä bussi tai henkilöauto.

Ja vielä kerran ettei edes kaikkein pahimmin yksityisautoiluvihamieliselle henkilölle jäisi epäselväksi: En KOSKAAN ole väittänyt että kaikki Nobinan kuljettajat syyllistyisivät keskustelussa mainittuun hidastelemiseen. Olen väittänyt, ja väitän yhä edelleen omakohtaisiin kokemuksiini Nobinan liikennöimän bussin matkustajana sekä yksityisautoilijana perustuen että ainakin moni linjoja 93, 97 ja 97V kyseisten linjojen ollessa Nobinan liikennöimiä ajanut kuljettaja tähän syyllistyi.

----------


## vristo

> Palaanpa nyt vielä kerran tähän keskusteluun.
> Puuttumatta mitenkään aikataulujen mukaisiin ajoaikoihin tai ajamiseen sellaisella nopeudella että kuljetusyksikkö ei ole etuajassa pysäkeillä tai mihinkään muuhunkaan vastaavaan seikkaan TIELIIKENNELAKI, joka on KAIKKIA EDELLÄMAINITTUJA PERUSTEITA VAHVEMPI MÄÄRÄÄJÄ sanoo muunmuassa seuraavaa:
> 
> "24§
> Liikennettä estävän tai haittaavan ajon kielto
> 
> Liikennettä ei saa estää tai haitata *ajamalla aiheettoman hitaasti* tai tarpeettomasti äkkiä jarruttamalla."
> 
> Etuajassa oleminen ei ainakaan omasta mielestäni ole peruste tieliikennelain noudattamatta jättämiselle ja 10-20 km/h tiekohtaista nopeusrajoitusta hitaammin ajaminen kun *liikenne- keli- tai muut vastaavat olosuhteet eivät sitä edellytä* täyttää ainakin omasta mielestäni edellä mainitun pykälän tulkinnan. Olipa sitten kyseessä bussi tai henkilöauto.
> ...


Soita seuraavan kerran suoraan poliisille, kun tällaisen tapauksen tapaat. Sillähän siitä selviää.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Jos vertailee Helbin ja Nobinan tapaa ajaa vihdintien sillalta mäkee alas, niin Nobina antaa palaa ja jos VDL alla ni saa pidellä joka paikasta kiinni ettei lentele matkustamossa, Helbillä usein hidastettii vauhti 30-40km/h. Jos on 60km/h niin sillon ajetaan 60km/h ellei ole ruuhka/huono sää yms. monesti Nobinalla menee kiihdytetään 62-64km/h sit antaa laskee sinne 56-58km/h paikkeille ja sit taas kiihdytetään ja kun pysäkki tulossa ja joku jää ni ajoissa nopeus laskee mitättömiin ja sen takii jäädään punasiin seisomaan joka lisää taas matka-aikaa.


Tarkoitat ilmeisesti alamäkeä sillalta Teboilin suuntaan.  Hyvä esimerkki siitä, miksi on olemassa paikkoja joissa pitää nopeutta hidastaa huomattavasti alle nopeusrajoituksen. Toiset kuljettajat tietävät tuon tiessä olevan syvänteen ja hidastavat jotta matkustajat eivät lennä kattoon. Toiset vaihtavat siinä kohdassa vasemmalle kaistalle. Tässä se nopeuden laskeminen liittyy matkustusmukavuuteen.

Tuo syvempi kohta ollut näinkin vilkkaalla väylällä vuosikausia ja ihmettelen miksi sitä ei ole korjattu.

----------


## vristo

> Toiset kuljettajat tietävät tuon tiessä olevan syvänteen ja hidastavat jotta matkustajat eivät lennä kattoon.


Se syvänne on tosiaankin ongelmallinen ja jos ei sitä tiedä ja pidä varansa, se on todella epämiellyttävä myös kuljettajalle. Sitä on pakko ahaa rauhallisesti.

----------


## Salomaa

> Naurettavaa. Miten maailmassa pystyt ruudulta näkemään mikä on tarpeetonta hidastelua ja mikä ei? Olivatko korkeatasoiset kanssakeskustelijat mahdollisesti yhtä korkealla tasolla kuin sinä itse? Ja mahdatko nyt viitata siihen keskusteluun, jossa käsiteltiin sitä, että työnvieroksujille näytetään joku vähän halvempi paikka asua ja leikataan tukia? Varmasti kynnys henkilökohtaiseen muutokseen madaltuu jos näytetään ettei tuolla tavalla tässä maassa sovi elää. Käy ihmeessä kysymässä virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen mielipidettä tähänkin asiaan. Niin tietäväistä, rehellistä ja avointa porukkaa.


Somekirjoittaja on silloin reipas kun esittää jankuttamalla viestistä toiseen toimenpidettä, joka on selvästi perustuslain vastaisen. Tätä kannanottoasi voisi jopa arvostaa siinä mielessä, että se tuo esiin selvästi arvomaailmasi ja aatteellisen suuntauksesi ja toisaalta et millään tavalla häpeä tuoda esiin sitä. Vastaat tavallaan itse itsellesi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:54 ----------




> Se syvänne on tosiaankin ongelmallinen ja jos ei sitä tiedä ja pidä varansa, se on todella epämiellyttävä myös kuljettajalle. Sitä on pakko ahaa rauhallisesti.


Joskus silloin tällöin sattuu että kuljettaja ensi kertaa kohtaa ajaessaan ei tiedä kohdan ongelmaa, niin 60 vauhdissa kyllä mukavasti pompataan penkistä ylös.  Se voi terveselkäisille olla hauskaakin, mutta miten lie tuntuu selkäpotilaan selässä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Soita seuraavan kerran suoraan poliisille, kun tällaisen tapauksen tapaat. Sillähän siitä selviää.


Kuka soittaa poliisille, nähdessään jonkun ylittävän suojatien punaisten palaessa? Tai kun henkilöauto (tai bussi) ajaa "vanhoilla vihreillä" päin punaista?

Asian voi todeta laittomaksi ilman, että siihen tarvitaan poliisia tulkitsemaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Somekirjoittaja on silloin reipas kun esittää jankuttamalla viestistä toiseen toimenpidettä, joka on selvästi perustuslain vastaisen.


Tarkoitatko tällä koronarokotuksen vaatimista bussinkuljettajita?  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

> Kuka soittaa poliisille, nähdessään jonkun ylittävän suojatien punaisten palaessa? Tai kun henkilöauto (tai bussi) ajaa "vanhoilla vihreillä" päin punaista?
> 
> Asian voi todeta laittomaksi ilman, että siihen tarvitaan poliisia tulkitsemaan.


Tarkoitin sitä, että kun "tahallinen hidastelu" on näinkin vakava asia, niin olisihan siihen syytä puuttua. 

Itse kun ajan rajoitusten mukaisesti, niin hyvin monesti se kerää bussini taakse muita autoja. Moni tuntee tarvetta ylittää nopeusrajoitus tai jopa niin, että on ihan ok ajaa kovempaa kun suurin sallittu nopeus edellyttäisi.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tarkoitin sitä, että kun "tahallinen hidastelu" on näinkin vakava asia, niin olisihan siihen syytä puuttua. 
> 
> Itse kun ajan rajoitusten mukaisesti, niin hyvin monesti se kerää bussini taakse muita autoja. Moni tuntee tarvetta ylittää nopeusrajoitus tai jopa niin, että on ihan ok ajaa kovempaa kun suurin sallittu nopeus edellyttäisi.


Ihan vaan ystävällisesti haluan huomauttaa että EN KOSKAAN ole kritisoinut NOPEUSRAJOITUSTEN MUKAAN ajamista. Kannattaisikohan lukea hieman tarkemmin kirjoituksiani ettei tarvitse tahallaan tai vahingossa ymmärtää lukemaansa väärin?

----------


## fani

> Tarkoitin sitä, että kun "tahallinen hidastelu" on näinkin vakava asia, niin olisihan siihen syytä puuttua. 
> 
> Itse kun ajan rajoitusten mukaisesti, niin hyvin monesti se kerää bussini taakse muita autoja. Moni tuntee tarvetta ylittää nopeusrajoitus tai jopa niin, että on ihan ok ajaa kovempaa kun suurin sallittu nopeus edellyttäisi.


Tässä on kyse myös sellaisesta ilmiöstä, että rekkaa tai bussia hitaammin ei ajeta henkilöautolla. Monesti tullut havaittua tämä kun olen ohittanut tai edes yrittänyt ohittaa niin kiihdytetään heti vauhtia ja jos vaikka satuinkin pääsemään ohitse niin siellä ne autot olivat ihan perässäni koko loppumatkan tai jopa ohittivat seuraavassa mahdollisessa paikassa.

----------


## vristo

> Ihan vaan ystävällisesti haluan huomauttaa että EN KOSKAAN ole kritisoinut NOPEUSRAJOITUSTEN MUKAAN ajamista. Kannattaisikohan lukea hieman tarkemmin kirjoituksiani ettei tarvitse tahallaan tai vahingossa ymmärtää lukemaansa väärin?


 Pahoittelen.

Nämä kaksi kirjoittamaani kappaletta olivat irrallaan toisistaan.

----------


## tkp

> Kuka soittaa poliisille, nähdessään jonkun ylittävän suojatien punaisten palaessa? Tai kun henkilöauto (tai bussi) ajaa "vanhoilla vihreillä" päin punaista?
> 
> Asian voi todeta laittomaksi ilman, että siihen tarvitaan poliisia tulkitsemaan.


Viranomainen on taho joka voi puuttua lainvastaiseen toimintaan ja antaa siitä sanktion. Mutta eipä poliisilla ole aikaa tai mielenkiintoa lähteä tutkimaan varsinkaan kaupunkialueella jotain muuta liikennettä hitaammin ajavaa ajoneuvoa ellei samalla ole aihetta epäillä kuljettajan ajokuntoa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tarkoitatko tällä koronarokotuksen vaatimista bussinkuljettajita?


Tarkoitin erästä pakkomuuttoprojektia. Kukahan lienee sitten sen nerokkaan esityksen takana. Mutta se korkeatasoinen keskustelu osaltaan vahvisti sitä, että väitteensä tueksi ei kannata aina esittää tutkittua aineistoa.

----------


## citybus

> Tarkoitin erästä pakkomuuttoprojektia. Kukahan lienee sitten sen nerokkaan esityksen takana. Mutta se korkeatasoinen keskustelu osaltaan vahvisti sitä, että väitteensä tueksi ei kannata aina esittää tutkittua aineistoa.


Millä tällaiseksi "korkeatasoiseksi keskustelijaksi" pätevöityy?  :Tongue:

----------


## Salomaa

Kuten esimerkiksi Sinulle. (vastaus kommenttiin _Ehkä Sinun kannattaa antaa keskustelu näille korkeatasoisille kirjoittajille_)

----------


## fani

Valitettava tosiasia on ettei poliisilla ole aikaa puuttua tälläisiin rikkeisiin - kuten ei myöskään pieniin ylinopeuksiin. Niin moni tekee sitä, että sillä ei saavutettaisi suurta hyötyä asian suhteen ja muut tärkeämmät työt jäisi hoitamatta. Toki poliisilla tulisi olla kyky ja resursseja valvoa, että lakia noudatetaan. Alinopeus on lähtökohtaisesti lievempi ja vähemmän vaaraa aiheuttava kuin merkittävä ylinopeus, joten asiaan ei puututa. Alinopeussakkoja annetaan ja se todennäköisesti tapahtuu taajamien ulkopuolella teillä missä nopeusrajoitukset ovat luokkaa 80-120. Tämä Nobinan hidastelu mistä on kyse on harmaalla alueella. Se on todella raivostuttavaa ja haittaa muiden elämää, mutta asiaan on hyvin hankala ellei jopa mahdotonta puuttua. 



> Tarkoitin erästä pakkomuuttoprojektia. Kukahan lienee sitten sen nerokkaan esityksen takana. Mutta se korkeatasoinen keskustelu osaltaan vahvisti sitä, että väitteensä tueksi ei kannata aina esittää tutkittua aineistoa.


Se ei ollut pakkomuuttoprojekti vaan eräänlainen kannustinmalli tyyliä jos ei hyvällä mene perille niin tällä tavoin sitten. Ruuhkamaksujen toteutumisen osalta tälläinen henkinen kipu ja pakottaminen ilmeisesti kävisi päinsä, koska työssäkäyvät yksityisautoilijat ovat epätoivottua väestöä. Vähintäänkin yhtä epätoivottua väestöä ovat kuitenkin tuilla loisijat erittäin tarpeellisissa asunnoissa... Keskustelussa kävi myöskin ilmi, että perustuslaki ei tule sen tielle, koska miedompi versio on tästä jo käytössä. Ja poliitikot ovat poliitikkoja, eivät asiantuntijoita. Toisaalta edellytät tutkittua aineistoa, mutta vain silloin kun itse saat hommattua sellaista - joskin äärimmäisen kyseenalaista. Älä anna väärää informaatiota täällä - jotkut erehtyvät vielä ottamaan sen todesta. Tämä ei muutenkaan ole oikea ketju sen asian jankkaamiseen, joten voinemme jättää asian tähän.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos bussinkuljettaja on niin tuhma että liian hitaasti ajaa, niin pitäähän siitä rangaistus antaa. Soitetaan 112 ja kerrotaan että täällä on hitaasti ajava bussi. Poliisi panee pillit päälle ja lähtee oitis tuollaista vääryyttä katsomaan. Onhan poliisilla muuten pamppukin.

Jos Helsingissä asuu niin töitä pitää tehdä. Töissä Helsingissä vai työttömänä Kajaanissa. Saa itse valita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Valitettava tosiasia on ettei poliisilla ole aikaa puuttua tälläisiin rikkeisiin - kuten ei myöskään pieniin ylinopeuksiin.


Menee vähän offtopikin puolelle, mutta mihinkähän ne poliisit mahtaa nykyään enää edes puuttua. Juuri oli lehdessä keissi, jossa poliisit tulivat neljännen hätäkeskussoiton jälkeen paikalle, mutta siinä vaiheessa äiti oli jo moottorisahalla tapettu, niin ei ollut kiire enää. Kolme ekaa soittoa eivät johtaneet mihinkään, ei vissiin ollut riittävän vakava keissi.

----------


## Rantamörkö

Voisiko tämän hidastelusta ja ajonopeuksista käytävän lässytyksen lopettaa jo? Ei anna mitään lisäarvoa keskusteluun. Minkäänlaista todellista näyttöä ei asiasta ole suuntaan tai toiseen. 

Sen sijaan voisi keskittyä muihin seikkoihin, mistä väitetty huono maine kumpuaa. Jos nyt sikseen, niin mielestäni Nobina on tehnyt ihan viidessä vuodessa melkoisen kasvojen kohotuksen.

----------


## killerpop

> Voisiko tämän hidastelusta ja ajonopeuksista käytävän lässytyksen lopettaa jo? Ei anna mitään lisäarvoa keskusteluun. Minkäänlaista todellista näyttöä ei asiasta ole suuntaan tai toiseen. 
> 
> Sen sijaan voisi keskittyä muihin seikkoihin, mistä väitetty huono maine kumpuaa. Jos nyt sikseen, niin mielestäni Nobina on tehnyt ihan viidessä vuodessa melkoisen kasvojen kohotuksen.


Samaa mieltä. Harmi että joku avasi tämän ketjun ihan muulla kysymyksellä 19.12.2021, joten oikeastaan se ja kaikki sen jälkeiset kommentit voisi ihan huolella deletoida ja vaikka lukita koko viestiketjun.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Samaa mieltä. Harmi että joku avasi tämän ketjun ihan muulla kysymyksellä 19.12.2021, joten oikeastaan se ja kaikki sen jälkeiset kommentit voisi ihan huolella deletoida ja vaikka lukita koko viestiketjun.


Mulle sopii hyvin jos vaikka koko tämä ketju deletoidaan ja poistetaan koko JLF:stä kun keskustelu on mennyt niin offtopiciksi. Siitä vaan ylläpitäjälle tiedoksi! 

T: ketjun aloittanut

----------


## Melamies

> Mulle sopii hyvin jos vaikka koko tämä ketju deletoidaan ja poistetaan koko JLF:stä kun keskustelu on mennyt niin offtopiciksi. Siitä vaan ylläpitäjälle tiedoksi! 
> 
> T: ketjun aloittanut


Tämäkin ketju olisi ihan järkevä ilman erään trollin lässytystä. Toisaalta täällä voi ihan itse päättää mitä ketjua lukee ja poimia haluamansa rusinat pullasta, kaikkien tällä foorumilla olevien ketjujen lukeminen ei ole pakkopullaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Voisiko tämän hidastelusta ja ajonopeuksista käytävän lässytyksen lopettaa jo? Ei anna mitään lisäarvoa keskusteluun. Minkäänlaista todellista näyttöä ei asiasta ole suuntaan tai toiseen.


Siitä päättää meistä jokainen tähän ketjuun kirjoittaja itse. Jos ketju näyttää lässytykseltä, ei pidä itse osallistua siihen, siten se ketju loppuu samalla tavalla kuin palava aine nuotiosta. Reittiloki ja ammattikuljettajien lausunnot ovat tavanomaista ketjukommenttia painavampaa tavaraa. 





> Sen sijaan voisi keskittyä muihin seikkoihin, mistä väitetty huono maine kumpuaa. Jos nyt sikseen, niin mielestäni Nobina on tehnyt ihan viidessä vuodessa melkoisen kasvojen kohotuksen.


Kuukanko esitti tutkimuksen viestissään #234, missä Nobina on sijoittunut arvosanoiltaan suurinpiirtein muiden tasolle. Filosofisempi kysymys on se että oliko ketjun aloittaminen ylipäänsä tarpeellista. Olen päivittäin Nobinan kyydisssä, kerron jatkossakin tarvittaessa mitä näen. Eli minä en löydä Nobinan kyydistä mitään valittamista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:47 ----------




> Tämäkin ketju olisi ihan järkevä ilman erään trollin lässytystä. Toisaalta täällä voi ihan itse päättää mitä ketjua lukee ja poimia haluamansa rusinat pullasta, kaikkien tällä foorumilla olevien ketjujen lukeminen ei ole pakkopullaa.


Trollilla ei varmaan tässä yhteydessä tarkoiteta kirjoittajaa, joka esittää tutkittua tietoa väitteitensä tueksi ?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Meinaatko, että Nobina on siis nopein näistä kolmesta? Se tuntuisi olevan ristiriidassa sen kokemuksen kanssa, että Nobina on erityisen hidas muihin verrattuna. Voisiko tähän vaikuttaa myös koronahiljainen liikenne?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ei ollut mitään tautia silloin vielä.
Metron Matinkylän terminaalikin aukesi ennen.

Veolia transport / transdev finland  ajoi vuoteen 2012. 

Sen jälkeen sitten nobina vuoteen 2016 asti.
Nobina sai aikanaan konkurssiin menneen yrityksen liikenteen voitosta kaivettua omia jo poistettuja autoja ajoon takaisin. Kaluston kirjavuus oli plussaa. 


Jonka jälkeen pohjolan Liikenne vielä tänäänkin.
Länsimetron sopimuksiin hankkitua kalustoa. 

Metron liityntälinjaston alettua tuo lenkki vain jäi pois. Itse kadut ja muut eivät ole muuttuneet siellä mitenkään, mitään isompia ruuhkia ei ko. Ladulla ole. (latu siitä että, talvella tie voi olla liukas ja kaltevuudet mitä ovat)

----------

